# THE Resource Thread for Instinctual Variants and Stackings



## Sina

There have been quite a few discussions relating to Instinctual variants, and a whole lot of misunderstandings surrounding what each variant signifies. So, I am going to share an informative article here that not only covers the three instincts but also goes into detailed accounts of variant stackings. The article will form the base, and other resources will be called upon to address relevant material. Understanding the instincts is as important as figuring out and understanding your core type. So, you're encouraged to read through the information presented. 

*Resources: *
a) The main article is taken from SP, SX, SO Instinct Variants and Stackings

b)I will be quoting excerpts from Intro. to Instinctual Variants (the Ocean Moonshine's page) and the Enneagram Institute whenever appropriate to provide a more comprehensive overview. 

c) Another resource that is just about a *goldmine* of info. on the instincts (containing information from RH's workshops): EIDB Instinctual Variants and Stackings (RH Notes and Discussion)

d) Naranjo Subtypes



Alright, I am posting this in four parts for ease of reading. I will begin with RH's definitions of the variants. It's recommended reading.

On to their definitions:-


* *




*Self Preservation:* The focus here is easy to understand from the name. People of this Instinctual type are preoccupied with basic survival needs as they translate in our contemporary society. Thus, Self-Preservation types are concerned with money, food, housing, health, physical safety and comfort. Being safe and physically comfortable are priorities. These people are quick to notice any problems in a room such as poor lighting or uncomfortable chairs, or to be dissatisfied with the room temperature. They often have issues connected with food and drink, either overdoing it or having strict dietary requirements. In the healthy to average Levels, of the three Instinctual types, they are the most practical in the sense of taking care of basic life necessities—paying bills, maintaining the home and workplace, acquiring useful skills, and so forth. When these types deteriorate, they tend to distort the instinct to the degree that they are poor at taking care of themselves. Unhealthy Self-Preservation types eat and sleep poorly or become obsessed with health issues. They often have difficulty handling money and may act out in deliberately self-destructive ways. In a nutshell, Self-Preservation types are focused on enhancing their personal security and physical comfort. 


*Social:* This subtype is focused on their interactions with other people and with the sense of value or esteem they derive from their participation in collective activities. These include work, family, hobbies, clubs—basically any arena in which Social types can interact with others for some shared purpose. The instinct underlying this behavior was an important one in human survival. Human beings on their own are rather weak, vulnerable creatures, and easily fall prey to a frequently hostile environment. By learning to live and work together, our ancestors created the safety necessary for human beings not only to survive, but to thrive. Within that social instinct, however, are many other implicit imperatives, and primary among them is the understanding of "place" within a hierarchical social structure. This is as true for dogs and gorillas as it is for human beings. Thus, the desire for attention, recognition, honor, success, fame, leadership, appreciation, and the safety of belonging can all be seen as manifestations of the Social instinct. Social types like to know what is going on around them, and want to make some kind of contribution to the human enterprise. There is often an interest in the events and activities of one's own culture, or sometimes, of another culture. In general, Social types enjoy interacting with people, but they avoid intimacy. In their imbalanced, unhealthy forms, these types can become profoundly antisocial, detesting people and resenting their society, or having poorly developed social skills. In a nutshell, Social types are focused on interacting with people in ways that will build their personal value, their sense of accomplishment, and their security of "place" with others. 


*Sexual:* Many people originally identify themselves as this type, perhaps confusing the idea of a Sexual Instinctual type with being a "sexy" person. Of course, "sexiness" is in the eye of the beholder, and there are plenty of "sexy" people in all three of the Instinctual types. Furthermore, lest one think this type more "glamorous" than the other two, one would do well to remember that the instinct can become distorted in the type, leading to the area of life causing the greatest problems. In healthy to average Sexual types, there is a desire for intensity of experience—not just sexual experience, but having a similar "charge." This intensity could be found in a great conversation or an exciting movie. Much has been said about this type preferring "one-on-one" relationships versus the Social type's preference for "larger groups," but a quick poll of one's acquaintances will reveal that almost all people prefer communicating one on one than in a group. The question is more one of the intensity of contact, and the strength of the desire for intimacy. Sexual types are the "intimacy junkies" of the Instinctual types, often neglecting pressing obligations or even basic "maintenance" if they are swept up in someone or something that has captivated them. This gives a wide-ranging, exploratory approach to life, but also a lack of focus on one's own priorities. In their neurotic forms, this type can manifest with a wandering lack of focus, sexual promiscuity and acting out, or  just the opposite, in a fearful, dysfunctional attitude toward sex and intimacy. Sexual types, however, will be intense, even about their avoidances. In a nutshell, Sexual types are focused on having intense, intimate interactions and experiences with others and with the environment to give them a powerful sense of "aliveness."






Part 1. *The Three Instincts: Self-Preservation, Sexual, Social*

In course of our evolution as human beings, we developed a set of three core instincts referred to in the Enneagram as the basic survival instincts, instinctual energies, "drives" or "subtypes". These instincts are part of our body-based intelligence and key to our biological imperatives. They are built deep into our unconscious nature and aid in our survival as individuals and as a species. Instincts are thus more fundamental than enneagram type; they relate to our 'animal soul'. From the perspective of the enneagram, we want to know how these drives manifest and function both as defined by each instinct alone and in terms of their alignment, known as "stacking".

*Self-preservation instinct* is the first instinct to have evolved. This is an orientation towards survival, health, and comfort. SP drive checks in with the body: "Is this not enough or too much?" and orients by what the body reports on its needs. Of the three instincts, this is the oldest one; it dictates: “I must survive.” Animals are highly attuned to their self-preservation needs. Modern humans, however, are somewhat more distant from basic survival needs. That is, we have more sophistication in the sphere of physical needs and more complex regulation—once survival is taken care of, we aim for comfort and pleasure.

The SP energy manifests as "conserved", "grounded", "tightly coiled", "planted", "immovable". The energy is usually heavy in its nature, as if the person is carrying some great weight on his or her shoulders and conserving energy for later personal use. This subtype will "sacrifice for self" to insure survival, rather than look to their group or mate to resolve their problems and challenges. Self-preservation types may forgo social standing or intensity of experience for physical comfort, security, and other factors that ensure their own survival. For example, a sp-first person may have "princess and the pea" syndrome, refusing to sleep on most mattresses because they simply don’t feel right. These people "look inward" based upon an inherent recognition that "I'm on my own" and "I have to take care of myself." 

Self-preservation instinct responds to practical concerns of everyday life. SP types express concern centering around issues of security, food and health, employment, sustainability. At times this may make them look like enneagram head types, because they be in habit of planning to predict unforeseen mishaps or possible breaches in their security. In addition, the comfort seeking element to SP types can cause them to appear like gut types because of their desire to avoid too much complication or “fuss”. 

In relationships, sp-first people focus on nesting, building a cozy home with someone, or may fantasize about such scenarios. Key words: self-maintenance, domesticity, practical know-how, finances, work, establishing practical foundation in life, back-up plans, fear of scarcity.

In neurotic SP types, there is fear of not having enough resources, food, shelter. This fear can distort the natural use of the instinct and turn into eating disorders, compulsive buying, or hoarding. There is a tendency to shore up resources and possibly a strong sense of being frugal or sometimes even downright cheap. This is because resources must be properly maintained to ensure survival for themselves and those within their sphere.

*Topics SP types might bring up in conversation:* food, dining out, dieting, nutrition, health, fitness, appearance and looks, money, savings and sales, shopping, employment, benefits, insurance, comfort, clothing, decor, interior design, strength, vitality, sickness, death, noise, discomfort, safety, security, environment, quality or durability of objects such as car, clothing, furniture, physical sciences, engineering, architecture

Summary of SP instinct:

 primary concerns - physical safety, comfort, and well-being; securing an orderly and aesthetically pleasing way of life (food, clothing, money, housing, and physical health) 
 primary focus - security, comfort, and well-being of the environment (lighting, temperature, comfortable furniture, aesthetics, food quality) 
 primary ambition - using practicality and financial sense to create a secure environment in the home and workplace (paying bills, acquiring skills to ensure the orderly flow of life) 
 primary stresses - money, sustenance (how they will get food, when it will come, if they will like it, if it fits their diet) 
 coping methods (unhealthy) - over-stocking, overbuying, overeating, overpurging, oversleeping, undersleeping, overindulging in aesthetics or comfort foods, mistreatment of comfort and security as is skewed by the secondary instinct 

N.B. The instinct for self-preservation is attuned to the protection of the self, to its needs, health, comforts, security, and stability. This instinct is the strongest and most fundamental in virtually all life forms, and can easily override the other instincts should the life or safety of the individual be in immediate danger. In such threatening conditions, all of us are dominated by the instinct for self-preservation._ *But, in more general circumstances, when our health, life or security is not obviously or immediately endangered, this instinct will take a back seat, if the individual is dominated by the sexual or social instincts.*
_


*Sexual instinct* can be called the instinct of attraction. It’s aggressive, competitive, single-minded, "all-or-nothing". Use of this energy is intensely fiery and affirmative, go-get-it approach, a life-and-death matter e.g. salmon swimming upstream to mate and die. With this instincts you are either turned on or you're not - it is what it is; you cannot fight mother nature. With this instinct one's attention is wholly captivated energetically by someone or something.

The SX energy is described as "high energy" and is often experienced as "intense", "assertive", "laser-like", "intently focused", "playful yet penetrating" in nature. The feeling of SX-first is sometimes compared to being on a roller-coaster ride even though you aren't on one. This subtype will "sacrifice for the relationship" to insure intensity connection. This intensity does not have to be met by another person—it can be satisfied by a project, hobby, or special interest. Rather than looking inward or to the group to resolve their problems and challenges, these types tend to look to close relations and activities that can guarantee them an experience of liveliness and intensity.

SX-first people enjoy feeling invigorated. They may fantasize about scenarios that make them feel alive and that are emotionally stimulating. Key words: activation, immersion, charisma, broadcasting displays, fusion, inspiration, volatility.

Sexual subtypes are not to be confused with having a healthy sex drive or being sexy, which is a common reason for many people misidentifying themselves as SX-primaries. The name of this instinct is misleading as, in the end, all instincts play into sexuality. SP is the body-to-body part - cuddling, sensuality, autonomic regulation. SX is riding the waves of energy, the invisible forces of attraction between the people, but it doesn't need to be actively physical. In a union, all three instincts combine - warmth (self-pres), energy (sexual), affection (social). One can have the sexual instinct operating in a group of friends—being in the heat, stimulated, energized, engaged. In relationships, there is a desire for endless engagement and fascination. 
*
Topics SX types might bring up in conversation:* experiences, personal likes and dislikes, emotional and mental states, excitement, elation, ecstasy, intensity, energy, attraction/repulsion, passion, connection, desire, wants and wishes, possessiveness, jealousy, beauty, attractiveness, relationships, intimacy, sex, closeness, mating, risky activities, action sports, rebelliousness (sx-first people often report having strong personal preferences)

Summary of SX instinct 

 primary concern - intense experiences, connections, and contacts, wide-ranging and exploratory, in order to find something to "complete" them inside (sky diving, deep conversations, exciting movies) 
 primary focus - people and attractions promising intense energy and charge 
 primary ambition - looking outside themselves for the person or situation that will complete them, and then obsessing over that completing element 
 primary stresses - lack of intense mental or emotional stimulation, lack of an intense connection or experience 
 coping methods (unhealthy) - scattered attention, lack of focus, sexual promiscuity, intensely avoiding intense experiences and connections with a fearful and dysfunctional attitude toward sex, intimacy, and other intense "completing" experiences, as is skewed by the secondary instinct 

*Social instinct* is not the same as socializing. This instinct is aimed towards species survival as a whole. It acts in species where families and groups exist to protect the vulnerability of mother and child. The social instinct provides a holding environment. It needs group viability for a sense of well-being.

Emphasis on cooperation, reciprocity, roles aimed at mutual survival. There is a need to be involved and contribute, a desire to be wanted and accepted by the group. It can sense when a behavior is damaging to group survival. It forms a sort of unconscious clusters where mutual support is an issue. This instinct is also attuned to hierarchy and possesses political awareness. It has a good sense and understanding of group boundaries and what groups can accomplish.

The SO energy is often described as "split energy" experienced as "scattered" and projected outward, appearing personable and cursory in nature. This subtype can "sacrifice for the group" to insure status. These types tend to "look outward," based upon a belief that "my value is dependent upon how I am perceived by the group." The survival strategy is an emphasis on sociability or unsociability. There is a noticeable inclination to categorize oneself in terms of others. The question "who am I?" is defined by "how comfortably and successfully I experience my group". Focus is on the issues dealing with how the person is being perceived by the group. 

*Topics SO types might bring up in conversation:* cultural and political movements and developments, popularity, popular songs books movies memes, manners, social values, societal standards, rules, guidelines, social power structures (_*or subversion of the same; keep in mind that there can very well be a counter-culture or counter-group streak in Social firsts, and when the instinct is operating in health, this can be used to counter injustice or other forms of oppression etc. in ways that benefits society at large. A lot of social leaders that strongly and actively countered prevalent institutional discrimination and other oppressive norms were social firsts, Dr. King being a good example. It's about time that the social first=sheep stereotype be discarded*)_, appropriateness/inappropriateness, friendship, family, inclusion/exclusion, fashion, glamor, fame, notoriety, organizations, clubs, group divisions pertaining to nationality religion race, etc., patriotism, civic engagement, influence.

Summary of SO instinct 

 primary concern - building their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and a security of place with others via interaction with people in a broader sense (through family, group, subculture, mainstream culture, community, nation, world) 
 primary focus - the status, approval, and admirability of themselves and of others in the minds of any number of different groups; "subtle" power structures and politics; knowing what is going on in the world; a contextual intelligence that allows them to see both their efforts and their broader context in the world 
 primary ambition - interacting with people in ways that will build their personal value, their sense of accomplishment, and their security of place with others; to touch base with others to feel safe, alive, and energized; may include pursuit of attention, success, fame, recognition, honor, leadership, appreciation, and the security of being a part of something bigger than themselves 
 primary stresses - being able to adjust to others and be acceptable; others' reactions to them, whether they are being accepted or not; may include intimacy, which is tended to be avoided 
 coping methods (unhealthy) - antisocial behavior, detesting or resenting society at large, displaying poorly developed social skills, fear and distrust of society, resentfulness at having had to change to gain approval causes a stubbornness against doing what is necessary to get along with people, social resentment and avoidance as is skewed by the secondary instinct 


I am ending this post with a quote from RH. Here, they explain how it's best to thoroughly understand the variants independently first, before turning to descriptions combining instincts with types, as their effect becomes more clear. I'd go so far as to say that, for an Enneagram beginner, relying heavily on variant+core type combined descriptions for self-typing, which also outline behavioural traits that could overlap between multiple types, can result in mistyping. Essentially, combined descriptions are extremely useful (in fact, necessary) for understanding type and instinct interactions but not for strictly self-typing purposes. 



> We feel that when the three Variants are properly understood in their own right—without reference to Enneagram type—then the way in which type affects the Variants becomes more clear and compelling. Too often people try first to understand the Instincts in their mixture with Enneagram types. Others have used Ichazo's nicknames for the 27 combinations of Enneagram type and Instincts and tried to make them "fit" with what they know of the types. While some of these names are illuminating, others are less so. For example, the term for the Social Seven, "The Defender," and for the Sexual Four, "Reckless, Dauntless" are misleading and have even led to mistyping. We have found it more useful to apply the type's passion to the Instinct, ponder the connections, and then ask people about their experience.


*source:* What is Your View of the Instinctual Variants?


----------



## Sina

*Variant stackings-understanding the dynamics*

*Part 2. Instinct Stackings*

The *dominant variant* is the one given top priority, since this is the instinct that the person is most attuned to. There is certain rigidity to this instinct—it is non-negotiable; its needs must be satisfied. As one moves down the levels of health, the priorities of this instinct become more compulsive. The dominant instinct is what will grip your attention, cause sleepless nights, where your buttons get pushed, where you may start compensating. Even though this is the primary instinct, since it serves as a greater source of anxiety than the second instinct, the person may conceal its needs and put the second instinct on display. It may be said that a person comes to embody his or her first instinct.
*
N.B. *_Claudio Naranjo describes the dominant instinct as a “weakness which looks like a strength.” By this, he seems to have meant that, as the dominant instinct is overdeveloped, it certainly will attend to the needs associated with that instinct; in this sense it appears to be a strength. But, as the instinct is unbalanced and guided by a fixated personality, it is not being properly utilized, and, in this disturbed state often does not actually best serve the overall interests of the individual who is in its grip.
_

The *secondary variant* provides support to the first instinct. It is much less self-conscious than the dominant instinct. There is more flexibility to it—people generally do not stress as much about this area. They may experiment more in the realm of their second instinct, or just ignore it and put it off for a while.

The application of secondary instinct is creative and exhibitionistic than that of the primary instinct. While primary instinct is constantly monitored and held in check, the secondary instinct is allowed to roam freely. Often, one has an exploratory attitude towards secondary instinct and may be inclined to start experimenting in this area, or turn it into a hobby, or use it at a supplement to their main occupation. It can be said that while people come to embody their primary instinct, the secondary instinct is akin to a creative field that envelops them.

Secondary instinct gets summoned in aid of primary instinct. In situations where people are not sure that their primary instinct would be welcomed, they often extend and offer 'products' of their secondary instinct by means of conversing on related interests. Sx/sp and so/sp types may talk about health, fitness, monetary, domestic, or culinary topics. Sp/sx and so/sx—about personal preferences, their friendships and relationships, fascinating and interesting experiences. Sx/so and sp/so may talk about cultural, social, and political events.

The *third (last or bottom) variant* in the stack is can be called one's “blind spot”—it's like an unused muscle that on occasion feels sore. One believes that this area is uninteresting and unimportant, that one can do without it. At the same time, there is shame associated with the 'blind spot' variant - a sense of deficiency. One constantly feels like one is lacking skills and refinement in the areas pertaining to your last instinct.

Often a negative reaction develops in response to seeing your last instinct operate in others. For example, sp-last people might get impatient with those who devote a lot of time and effort into making themselves well fed and comfortable - fiddling with the room temperature, checking seat cushions, arranging their bottled water, etc. Sp-last people can grow bored if they find themselves trapped in a conversation about food, home decorations or furniture, local deals, home prices, salaries. Sx-last people might feel uneasy when they see people openly demonstrating their sexuality, gender orientation or sexual preferences, engaging in PDA, discussing private feelings and experiences, etc. Soc-last people might get impatient with 'shallow' socialite “chit-chat”, get frustrated when required to network, and wonder how others can keep up with so many acquaintances. On the other hand, one takes the dominant instinct as a given. One may believe that everyone should be this way and become surprised that everyone else isn't.

The Passion of person's main enneagram type plays itself out in the realm of the dominant instinct. Instincts operate at a deeper level than enneagram type. Your dominant instinct will also be dominant in your enneagram type's wing as well as integration and disintegration points.


----------



## Sina

*Explaining dominant, secondary and blind spot (last instinct) manifesations*

*Part 3.* *Dominant and Blind Spot Expressions of the Instincts*

*1a) SP dominant or secondary* - survival, comfort, habits, supplies. You will take care of your basic needs and needs of those who are close to you. These people set up little homes or nests for themselves wherever they go. It can becomes neurotic when fear and habit distort the instinct (e.g. eating disorders, hoarding). One may experience “issues” that drain energy and cause one to lose Presence. Sp firsts are the grounded version of their type, while sp-seconds may have similar concerns but in lighter, more exploratory form.

_*More on SP dominance in health and unhealth *_(from Oceanmoonshine's)​
Those individuals who are dominated by the instinct for self-preservation often have a grounded or practical quality; they frequently develop a high degree of self-sufficiency, discipline and maturity. Many self-pres subtypes devote themselves to programs for self-improvement and, of all the subtypes are probably the most “focused.” All of these qualities can clearly be beneficial, but when the personality is unbalanced, a dominant self-preservational instinct can manifest in an obsessive concern with questions of health, such as a focus on diet or exercise which might be punitive or otherwise excessive. Some self-pres types, when unbalanced, worry too much about health, mortality, finances or security. In fact, as life is ephemeral and safety an illusion, worry in general, of whatever sort, is a frequent manifestation of a dominant instinct for self-preservation. 


*b) SP blind spot* - lack of solid foundation, lack in comfort and coziness, lack in attention to health and upkeep, since these people are rarely concerned about sp matters. There is fear is of being an "eternal child" who won’t take care of ones’ self and expectation of failure in dealing with sp instinct. They tend to look down on sp-domain, express certain cynicism towards it e.g. state that sp-firsts are too fearful and “don’t know how to really live".

_*More on SP blind spot*_​
When the instinct for self-preservation is last in the instinctual stacking, the individual will often be somewhat ungrounded or seemingly “immature.” Such individuals often have a hard time focusing on issues such as financial security or the commitment to the development of practical skills. Sometimes, issues of health are ignored. In the more extroverted types, individuals who are self-pres last, often find it difficult to develop “inwardness.”


*2a)** SX dominant or secondary* - charge, electricity, intense attraction, focus, addictions, days without sleeping, moth to the flame attraction, obsessions, stalking, “loose cannons”, blurt things out in groups, don't think about others. It is as if they constantly set themselves on fire. Their life can get out of control if their sx instinct becomes neurotic. They may find it hard to settle into anything, including stable careers and committed relationships, out of fear that the need for intensity won’t be sustained for a long time. High cost—“all or nothing” attitude._*
More on SX dominance in health and unhealth *_
​On the high side, sexual subtypes often bring a certain passion and experimentalism to their lives; they are generally willing to take risks in order to attain their ideals. Sexual subtypes are also usually willing to sacrifice for those who matter most to them; they have an expanded sense of what constitutes the self and tend to merge with those they love. On the down side however, sexual subtypes tend to struggle with issues of neediness and dependency, as they tend to feel that they need relationships in order to reclaim lost or inaccessible portions of the self. In addition, the merging tendency, when taken to extremes, can lead to an inability to protect important boundaries. And the desire for intensity of experience can lead sexual subtypes to take unnecessary risks, to be somewhat impatient and to grow bored or frustrated with mundane reality. When the overall personality is unbalanced, thrill seeking or self-medication sometimes enter the picture, and can lead to various forms of addiction.


*b) SX blind spot* - subvert the fiery energy, tame the fire, don’t honor your passions, procrastinate and postpone if you need to, avoid anything stimulating. Inertia. They may fear of being a boring, bland person, without passions, be afraid of having 'no juice', and feel flattered that someone wants to spend time with them. 

_*More on SX blind spot

*_​When the sexual instinct is least developed, the personality can lack a certain charisma and momentum. Such personalities often do not form truly intimate relationships, as they don’t feel driven to do so; consequently, their personal relationships can suffer from a lack of attention. As there are aspects of ourselves which we can only see when in close relationship to others, those whose sexual instinct remains undeveloped might find it difficult to cultivate some forms of self-awareness.


*3a) SO dominant or secondary* - Focus on finding one's place in the world, neglect of other things in favor of group contributions (workaholic), need to be plugged into something, danger of being overly accommodating. This can be a narcissistic need satisfied through social manipulation. Focus is on politics, jockeying for positions and roles. You may not want to join but feel aware of the price, so question arises: do I participate or not? So-firsts want to know what’s going on with other people as a way to uncover the hierarchy - talk is currency, discourse is welcomed. Exploring - Are we on the same team? Who can I trust? Healthy expression—how can this help everyone? Unhealthy expression—what’s in it for me? Is this worth my while? 


_*More on SO dominance in health and unhealth*_​
On the high side, social subtypes are the most likely to sacrifice their narrow interests in service of that which is larger than themselves. They extend themselves toward others and often have a sort of generosity with their time and energy. They are aware of group dynamics and underlying emotional currents. On the down side however, social subtypes are the most prone to feelings of social shame; as they are the most acutely aware of the opinions of others, they suffer the most when they feel a sense of social rejection. Social subtypes can therefore suffer from self-consciousness. In less balanced personalities, this can lead to a need to conform to the standards of the group in order to achieve acceptance. Social subtypes can sometimes fail to focus on the needs of the self as they are searching for their identity in terms of the larger whole. 

​ *b) SO blind spot* - finds it hard to concern self with another’s agenda, dismissive. They may feel that connecting socially will cost them something and consider interactions to be draining. Would rather act as a lone force, lone wolves, I'm-on-my-own attitude, feeling that they don't need others and others don't need them. Fear of being emotionally crippled, being unable to connect with many people, self-conscious of being socially ungracious. It’s hard to take in the gifts and generosity of others. Projected fear - if I ignore others, they will ignore me. There’s an expectation of humiliation. A desire not to impose self on people in fear of not being wanted or being klutzy.
_*More on SO blind spot*_​ 
When the social instinct is least developed, the individual is going to find it difficult to see why it is important to form social connections or to cultivate multiple relationships. This, in turn, can lead to a certain amount of social isolation. And, as we all must find a niche in the larger whole, those whose social instinct is least developed, can find it difficult to negotiate the needs of the social realm which make this possible. Those whose social instinct is last in the instinctual stacking, find interdependence difficult and dependence on others barely tolerable. But all human beings are interdependent, and sometimes, dependent - when they are, for instance, young, weak, sick, old or dying. Those whose social instinct remains undeveloped are trying to attain a type of independence and self-sufficiency which is not possible for human beings. This “false independence” almost certainly leads to unnecessary suffering and impoverishment of experience.


----------



## Sina

*Stacking Descriptions*

*Part 4. Overview of Instinctual Stackings*


1) Social Instinct

*a) soc/sx*



*Motivation:* To create lasting connections with those they are interested in. 
 This type has very strong one to one social skills, but is usually uncomfortable in group settings. They enjoy cultivating multiple relationships, and can be intensely involved when in the presence of someone they are interested in, but have difficulty sustaining these bonds when apart. This may give the impression of being flighty and rootless, willing to adapt and mirror others in order to connect, but lacking a defined approach that would give their relationships a more solid standing. They may have political interests, but are generally more pragmatic and less partisan than the other social variant. They are often attuned to pop culture and the latest trends.



 *Energy:* outward energy expressed intensely, broadly 
 *Mindset*: "If I can get close to people with merging/intensity, I can make sure of and keep improving my position and inclusion in the group/world." 
 *Blind spot*: Likely to neglect their desire to seek intense connections and experiences for the sake of their primary concern of building their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the body's need for food or sleep, or of the need to accumulate wealth for reasons of security, or of the need to manage time or resources to establish an orderly lifestyle. 

Examples of soc/sx: Michael Jackson, Bill Clinton, Howard Stern, Margaret Cho, Jack McFarland from "Will & Grace"

*b) soc/sp*



*Motivation:* To attain status within their chosen sphere. 
 This type is often the most comfortable in group settings, but tends to be a bit formal and awkward in one to one relations. This is the natural political type, affiliating themselves with groups or theories which best defend their social and material interests. They may lack warmth and individual identity and this could lead to problems in forming meaningful relationships outside of a shared social interest. They know what they like, but often find it difficult to get deeply excited or enthusiastic about anything.



*Energy:* outward energy expressed calmly, steadily, broadly 
 *Mindset:* "If I can establish an orderly and pleasing lifestyle, I can make sure of and keep improving my position and inclusion in the group/world." 
 *Blind spot*: Likely to neglect their desire to maintain physical saftey, comfort, and an orderly lifestyle for the sake of their primary concern of building their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the need to stimulate the mind or emotions, of a sense of deep excitement or enthusiasm, of a need for intimate experiences, of the need for the unfamiliar. May fall into routines and, despite social connection, may feel a strange disconnection even from spouses, friends, and family. They may often limerence but struggle to develop deeper attachments. 
 
Examples of soc/sp: Hillary Clinton, Bill O'Reilly, Rush Limbaugh, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Ted Nugent


2) Self-Preservation Instinct
*
a) sp/sx*



*Motivation:* To live in a secure, comfortable environment where they can pursue their private interests in depth. 
 These people often have an earthy, mysterious quality to them. They are quietly intense, but to others may seem oblivious to the greater social world around them, instead favoring personal interests. They are slow to commit, but once they do it is with an attitude of life commitment, to the establishment of an impermeable bond. Others can be taken aback by how suddenly and completely this type can lock into them, and by the depth of understanding of the other's condition. They attach to others at an organic, root level, in contrast to the other subvariant's surface formality. Somewhat hesitant to enter new relationships, they instead preserve the select few enduring bonds they carefully form along the way. The sanctuary of home is of paramount concern, and this type takes particular delight in decorating their spaces to reflect their cherished sense of taste and depth. Depth and discrimination characterize this stacking.



 *Energy:* calm, steady energy expressed intensely, withdrawing 
 *Mindset:* "I can have merging/intensity without having to leave my orderly & pleasing lifestyle." (imagination, safe people and relationships, when the safety of these are challenged they withdraw) 
 *Blind spot:* Likely to neglect their desire to seek intense connections and experiences for the sake of their primary concern of maintaining physical saftey, comfort, and an orderly lifestyle, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the need to connect in a broader sense with the world, of a sense of security or in groups or of the need to seek it, or even of the need to foster approval, support, and understanding of themselves within groups they _are_ connected with, often causing misunderstandings with allies, supporters, friends, and family members. 

Examples: George Harrison, Jackie Onassis, Eric Clapton, Emily Dickinson


*b) Sp/So*



*Motivation:* To attain a position of material and societal security. 
 This type is generally private and reserved, and especially serious and practical minded in their focus to gain material security and in making useful connections that support their goals. When they do form a connection, loyalty is very important to them and they will not hesitate to end a relationship on grounds of disloyalty. This type may lack a certain degree of interpersonal warmth which can give the impression of coldness or disinterest in others, even a sense of selfishness. May be drawn to groups that attract like minded individuals, as in business clubs or volunteer organizations where a shared professional culture can facilitate social bonds. They tend to live conservatively and dress in an inconspicuously appropriate fashion befitting their status in life. May have a characteristically blunt and direct style of communication that can take others some getting used to. They are particularly strong in matters of commitment and sacrifice, and enjoy being the benefactors in assisting society's practical needs.



 *Energy*: calm, steady energy expressed outward 
 *Mindset:* "If I can maintain position and inclusion in the group/world, I can make sure of and keep my orderly and pleasing lifestyle." (May try to be just appealing and connected with groups enough for everyone to get out of their hair.) 
 *Blind spot:* Likely to neglect their desire to build their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others for the sake of their primary concern of maintaining physical saftey, comfort, and an orderly lifestyle, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the need to stimulate the mind or emotions, of a sense of deep excitement or enthusiasm, of a need for intimate experiences, of the need for the unfamiliar. May fall into routines and, despite social connection, may feel a strange disconnection even from spouses, friends, and family. 

Examples: Bill Gates, Donald Trump, Martha Stewart, Harrison Ford


3) Sexual Instinct
*
a) sx/sp*



*Motivation:* To know the heart, reconcile inner conflict, form a secure union. 
 This is perhaps the most internally conflicted of the stackings, and potentially the most inconsistent in behavior. This may occur as a blockage of the sexual instinct which can be redirected as a more generally brooding and troubled personality. They may isolate themselves for long periods of time before reemerging. They live according to a strictly personal outlook and are not particularly concerned with the approval of others outside of their immediate concern. They seem to be searching for something, the missing piece. If they find a soulmate they will unite without fanfare, forming a secret bond, dealing with formalities as an afterthought. Powerful sexual impulses facing inner resistance may manifest symbolically in the psyche, giving way to soulful interpretations of the unconscious. Under periods of stress severe sexual tensions may manifest as erratic, impulsively destructive behavior. Can seem restless, torn between the comforts of a stable home life and the urge to wander. May be prone to self-medicating.



 *Energy*: intense energy expressed calmly, steadily, assertively 
 *Mindset*: "If I can make (us) have an orderly & pleasing lifestyle, I can keep up and escalate all this merging/intensity." 
 *Blind spot*: Likely to neglect their desire to maintain physical saftey, comfort, and an orderly lifestyle for the sake of their primary concern of seeking intense connections and experiences, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the need to connect in a broader sense with the world, of a sense of security or in groups or of the need to seek it, or even of the need to foster approval, support, and understanding of themselves within groups they _are_ connected with, often causing misunderstandings with allies, supporters, friends, and family members. 

Examples of sx/sp: Prince, Carl Jung, Johnny Depp, Ozzy Osbourne, Johnny Cash, Joan Crawford, Princess Di, Marilyn Monroe, Janis Joplin, Frollo from "Hunchback of Notre Dame"

*b) sx/so

*

*Motivation:* To impact others, question assumptions, challenge convention. 
This is the type that exudes the most raw charisma and sexual energy. They may identify so strongly with whatever they're involved with that they often become the symbol of its core essence, and sometimes its lead agent for change. Hardly content with the status quo, this subvariant seeks to alter the fundamental structure of something while at once embodying it's purest or most extreme form. Possibly attracted to radical views on politics, philosophy, spirituality or creativity that reflect their penchant for testing boundaries. They enjoy pushing other's buttons, especially those resistant to their modes of expression. It's not uncommon for them to have a pet social, political or spiritual cause which they're able to support with heartfelt conviction. May exploit and seek to redefine sexuality to reflect their own colorful and uncertain understanding of it. While prone to exhibitionism, they are strongly attracted to grounding influences which can anchor them and provide stability. Failure to satisfy an especially intense desire for connection may cause this subvariant to spite others at the risk of jeopardizing the need for an equal, stabilizing force. Can feel pulled between wanting a life of maximum intensity and reassuring episodes of peaceful convention.



 *Energy:* intense energy expressed outwards, assertively 
 *Mindset:* "If I can maintain position and inclusion in the group/world, I can keep up and escalate all this merging/intensity." 
 *Blind spot:* Likely to neglect their desire to build their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others for the sake of their primary concern of seeking intense connections and experiences, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the body's need for food or sleep, or of the need to accumulate wealth for reasons of security, or of the need to manage time or resources to establish an orderly lifestyle. 

Examples of sx/so: Madonna, John Lennon, Yukio Mishima, Robin Williams, Drew Barrymore, Richard Simmons, Elvis, Bono, George Michael, Sinead O'Connor, Joan of Arc.


----------



## Sina

Ok, I will be posting the stacking+type descriptions later on. Once it's all done, @TreeBob could sticky the thread so that it's accessible for people looking for info. on the subject.


----------



## Inguz

This is awesome and very helpful. According to this I ought to be sx/so, not sx/sp as I previously thought.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Excellent thread, @_Boss_. Thanks for combining these, it'll be helpful for people who are still confused about their instincts  It'll also be an adequate place for people to ask their questions without having to create a new thread every single time.


----------



## Sina

*Type One Stacks*

*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype One* 

Enneatype One belongs to the instinctual/gut triad; its instinctual energy and anger are directed inward. This inward build-up of energies gives to the sexual variant an energy similar to a cork under pressure. The fixation of the One is focused on containnment and improvement, but the sexual instinct is passionate and impulsive and its needs don't take kindly to "going underground." It is essentially opposed to Oneness.

Comparatively, the social One is less conflicted. The social instinct lends itself more to a plan, an order; the instinctual energy has a natural outlet. Not everyone sees things the same way as the One however, and that’s where problems arise for the One who wants to be "right" and wants the social realm also to be "right." 

The self-pres energy of type One is in sync with its dominant fixation, which can work well when the person is balanced. When out of balance, the self-pres One can become obsessive-compulsive, anal, and/or perfectionistic. The sexual instinct is, in many ways, in opposition to self-pres One energy, so inner conflict is seen more as the sexual variant is expressed through the Oneness. 


*Self-pres/Social*

Enneatype One's basic fear is of not being perfect, therefore, not being good enough. This manifests in the self-pres variant as the need to "fix" the environment. 

This type is the most steady, organized, and practical. They prioritize time well, pride themselves on, for instance, finding the bargain, buying quality, putting forth their best effort. Perfection comes from dotting all the i's. They tend to watch their health and to not overindulge. When healthy, their example of efficiency is inspiring. The pride they take in their work is commendable.

On the down side, they can become obsessive-compulsive. They can lose the forest for the trees in attempting to make their homes and environments perfect. They can also be very hard on themselves. The energy of this type is the most consistent. When their ideal falls short, frustration usually turns inward. Anger is repressed, especially with the Nine wing. 



*Self-pres/Sexual* 

This type is more fiery than the self-pres/social. They still have many of the same concerns of the first type, but there is this secondary energy that wants to throw all their repression out the window. This energy is mainly contained, but it's there just under the surface. The focus of their perfectionism is on their loved ones. On the down side, they can be very critical of the people close to them. Although normally controlled, this type is likely to erupt from time to time with those close to them. It’s an explosion of built up repression that has to be released.

On the high side, this type can relax a little more than the self-pres/social, but on the down side, they are more volatile. They do share the inner conflict between their sexual and self-pres instincts with the sexual/self-pres, but the self-pres energy usually wins out. The instinctual energy of the sexual instinct is more apparent than with the self-pres/social. Despite being critical of their mates, they are usually very committed to their relationships. In the mind of the self-pres/sexual One, the judgmental criticality is a sign of commitment and love. 



*Social/Self-pres* 

When the social instinct is dominant in enneatype One, the fear of not being perfect manifests with regards to their connection to others. The social instinct is satisfied when others follow their rules or hold up their standards of justice. 

This type is very community minded. They are likely to be the person on the block who offers a hand, tells you, for instance, how to maintain your lawn just right. When healthy, they do this in a truly helpful way. These individuals can be counted on to do the right thing. They convey to others that they can be trusted and have everyone’s best interest in mind. This type is likely to have an interest in politics and social concerns.

They are similar to the self-pres/social in the respect that both types will be community minded, but the self-pres/social will focus more on self and this type will extend its focus to the group. On the down side, they can be judgmental and intrusive when their input is not called for. Frustration for the social/self-pres One comes when others aren’t maintaining the same ideals and standards the One holds. This frustration in the social arena combines with the self-pres concerns, and can generate the impetus for action we so often see with this type. 



*Social/Sexual* 

The social/sexual One will have the same concerns as the social/self-pres types, however those concerns center more on individuals. Rules aren’t quite as important. They will zero in on what they want to make better and the intensity of their conviction is more obvious. Along with this, they are more personable, somewhat "lighter" and don’t generally take themselves as seriously. They can have a great sense of humor.

On the down side, their sensitivity can cause them to hold grudges. Because the self-pres instinct is last, this subtype could easily be mistaken for other enneatypes. Along with the sexual/social subtype, they can even be somewhat sloppy. Usually, there is still a sense of organization and a desire to do the job right, but there is much less emphasis on perfectionism in the material, physical environment. Most of their focus is on people and society. With this as their focus, they can be quite persuasive when it comes to their chosen causes. On the down side, when this extra outward energy is taken too far, they can approach the world with the attitude that they need to be right at all costs. 



*Sexual/Self-pres* 

When the sexual instinct is dominant, the One's fear of not being perfect manifests directly in the realm of close personal relationships. Close bonds are the focus of their perfectionism. They focus on having a perfect mate or perfect friends and family. Competition and intensity can enter the picture.

This subtype is a mass of contradictions. They want to let themselves go, but judge themselves for doing so. The difference between this type and the self-pres/sexual is that the sexual first intensity wins out. They can be highly critical of their spouses, expecting perfection from them. They can be very jealous and protective of their relationships. Their sense of humor can be sarcastic and biting. On the down side, they can be brutal to others while being very sensitive themselves to the slightest criticism. When their standards or ideals aren’t met, you’ll likely know about it. The anger and frustration is more visible in this subtype, and they also tend to be more emotionally demonstrative than the other non-sexual subtypes.

On the high side, the contradictions and struggle usually make for a very interesting person, combining high ideals with passion. Their blind spot can be their inability to see the impact of their intensity in the social realm. 



*Sexual/Social*

The instinctual energy of this subtype is the most at odds with their dominant Oneness. This subtype is the most intense. They are looking for perfection in everyone they are close to, not just their spouses. They can be very charismatic and engaging. They can also be very persuasive, like the social/sexual. If they have an opinion you are going to hear about it. It’s very important for them to be understood. They are outwardly competitive. Like the social/sexual, they too may be mistyped as other enneatypes. The anger that is under the surface with the other instinctual variants of type One is much more likely to be apparent with this subtype. You always know where you stand with them. They can mimic type Eight's energy in this regard. On the high side, this type is warm and engaging, but on the down side this same energy can bring with it the full brunt of the One's anger and the need to be right.


----------



## Sina

*Type Two Stacks*

*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Two* 

Healthy Twos know how to give of themselves without the need for reciprocity on their terms. If their love goes unreciprocated, they might still focus energy on the situation, but they accept life for what it is. As Twos become less healthy, pride creeps in and they can't accept that the love and closeness they want from another is not available. They begin to force the issue. They become blind to the fact that their ego is engaged and they start to manipulate others into feeling guilty for not returning their love. They justify, or don't even see that they are manipulating others, because they just can't accept that they don't deserve to be loved. Deep down, the hurt and fear of type Two is that they aren't lovable, but pride blinds them, and the ego's game is to force the other person into giving the Two what the Two wants. This results in a cycle of giving followed by anger. When healthy, Twos give with acceptance of any outcome. 

The basic fear of being unlovable manifests differently with the various instinctual stackings. Two is part of the feeling triad; their fear is of not being loved or seen as loving. When this image/feeling energy combines with the sexual instinct, it compounds the outward merging energy of both the Two and the sexual instinct, resulting in a type very focused on others. The survival energy is based on the need to feel love from intimates.

When the social instinct is dominant, the fear of being unloved is less focused on key individuals. The sin of pride becomes very apparent in this subtype, and focuses on the need to maintain social bonds. The image/feeling issues of the type combine with the social instinct, and can make for the very caring compassionate drive that is often seen in the social Two.

The self-pres Two turns their fear of being unloved into material giving. They give of themselves in concrete terms, as in doing things for others. Giving and doing can result in a feeling of entitlement, where they give to get, expecting the return of whatever good they have brought to others. 


*Self-pres/Social*

The self-pres instinct in the Two is somewhat at odds with the dominant type Two fixation. The heart energy of the Two is an outward energy, while the self-pres energy focuses inward. So the self-pres Two wants to bring love to themselves. They do this in a way that relates to their environment, their safety, comfort, and possessions. 

This subtype is warm, friendly and very personable. Their focus is usually on their home and family. They give to others in acts of kindness - gifts, thoughtful cards, remembering special days. They are likely to be there physically to help, cook, lend a hand, fix something. On the down side, they will resent that they are the ones that do all the work. It would be nice if someone helped them out once in a while. They develop a feeling of entitlement, feeling that it's their turn to be catered to for a while, since they have done so much. They can be stubborn and passive-aggressive in an attempt to get their needs met. 

On the high side, as long as this subtype takes the time to tend to their own needs, they can gain much enjoyment in service to others and the life they build for themselves and their friends and family.

*Self-pres/Sexual*

This subtype is more assertive then the self-pres/social subtype in giving and getting love. On the high side, they are more connected to the people closest to them and not as concerned about others. When the social instinct is last, it helps dampen some of the image issues that surface when this subtype is out of balance. On the down side, they can make a lot of demands on their loved ones. Their world is usually wrapped around their family. On the high side, this type can be the glue that holds people together, but, on the down side, manipulation can enter into the picture when things aren't going as the Two would like. When their attempts to give love don’t get appreciated, the Two will most certainly let others know, usually in the form of a guilt trip.

*Social/Self-pres*

The social instinct in the Two emphasizes the Two's issues with pride. The fear of not being seen as loving becomes the focus for the social Two.

This subtype has strong opinions. On the high side, they want to give to society. For instance they do charity work or volunteer for their church. They get involved in the community in a helping way. On the down side, they can be very manipulative, for instance playing friends against each other in an attempt to keep themselves as the center of attention, as the one that others have to turn to. They can become "know-it-alls." They need to tell you how everything should be done for your own good. They constantly fear the loss of their standing within the group, so they manipulate the group in indirect ways to keep themselves in good standing.

*Social/Sexual*

The soc/sexual Two is very people oriented. They are friends with everyone. They make a point of making a connection with most everyone they meet. They will use humor and charm. They will remind you of how many friends they have. They may exaggerate just how close those friends are to them. Their gift to others is themselves, their friendship. Their focus is not so much on material things. On the upside they are great friends - usually positive and inspiring. On the down side they can be too clingy, causing people to feel violated.


*Sexual/Self-pres*


Jealousy is a big issue for the sexual variant of type Two. When unhealthy, they can’t see how they push away the people from whom they most want love. It becomes a vicious cycle because the more they get rejected the more they push. Twos are usually very good at reading others' emotions and needs, but their blind spot (just like all the heart centered types) is not always being able to read how they are making others feel, especially in the present. The Two is past oriented; they have an emotional tally in their minds of all the good they have done in the past for others, but are blind to how they can make others feel at the moment. This is common to all unhealthy Twos, but is even more accentuated in the sexual variant because the underlying fear of both the enneatype and the sexual instinct are very similar.

This subtype loves attention. They give by shows of affection and by spending time with those they are focused on. They make themselves attractive to be lovable. They can be very flirtatious, and are very good at making the other person feel special. On the down side, if this attention is not reciprocated, they can become controlling and manipulative with their loved ones. When unhealthy, the sex/self-pres subtype can become volatile with their intimates. When healthier, the Two develops powers of introspection which helps them form truly healthy relationships. 

Telling the difference between self-pres/sexual subtype and sexual/self-pres subtype can be very difficult with enneatype Two because type Two energy itself can mimic the energy of the sexual instinct. Therefore, a self-pres Two can still have many of the same issues as the sexual Two. The biggest difference will be in intensity. When unhealthy, the self-pres/sexual Two will adopt more of an air of entitlement as compared to the sexual/self-pres subtype. They will be less direct when it comes to expressing their needs. They expect their intimates to read their minds and do things for them to show their appreciation. 

*Sexual/Social*

This subtype shares most of the same issues with the sex/self-pres subtype - the flirtatiousness, the jealousy, and the intense focus on others. They differ in that they give their attention to more people. They actually have a softer presentation than the fiercely intense sex/self-pres. This subtype has a lot of charisma. On the high side, they can be a role model for acceptance and caring. Their love can spread to all of humanity. The down side can be similar to that of the sex/self-pres, but the secondary social instinct brings the issue of pride more into focus as well.

The sexual/social, like the social/sexual, tend to consider their presence to be their gift. They can be wonderful friends just like the soc/sex, the difference being that their relationships are taken more seriously, once they move beyond the early stages. They may not work as hard in those early stages as the soc/sex will, but at some point, when the relationship becomes more intimate, the sexual variant issues get triggered. With the soc/sexual the issues and dysfunction are more apparent before the intimacy even begins.


----------



## Sina

*Type Three Stacks*

*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Three*


Enneatype Three belongs to the feeling/image triad. The fear of being unlovable and the concern with validation are expressed differently with the different instinctual stackings. 

With the self-pres instinct dominant, the need for validation is tied to material possessions. Feelings of safety and security are tied to the Three's always having enough and to being seen by others as having enough.

When the social instinct is dominant, the concern with validation of image is accentuated, so there is generally a competitive nature to social Threes. Social Threes may go to great lengths to further the image of themselves as being successful. In the social Three, since image validation is accentuated, we find a subtype that can be very competitive when it comes to social status. 

The sexual Three is competitive in the area of physical attraction. Their focus is on being seen as someone who is able to attract and secure a mate.


*Self-pres/Social*

This subtype is the most reserved and introverted of the subtypes of enneatype Three, and possibly the hardest worker. They generally put a great deal of effort into their work, excelling at whatever they choose to do. They usually do what it takes to rise to the top. There is a strong desire to excel, although the areas chosen may differ widely from one Three to the next. These Threes are competitive in a quiet way. On the high side, they can be very generous with what they have learned and acquired. The driving motivation for their hard work comes down to their fear of not being good enough. Self-pres Threes seem to feel that if they get that promotion, have enough money or buy a big enough house they will then be lovable, admired by others and finally stop feeling like a failure. The false belief that they are what they accomplish is the driving force behind the behavior of self-pres/soc Threes. When healthier, this subtype comes to the realization that all of their hard work won’t change what they fundamentally feel inside. They learn to prioritize other aspects of their lives. They slow down and begin to accept themselves as they are. As the sexual instinct is last, less energy is available for intimate relationships. These Threes can therefore have a hard time with intimacy until they learn to slow down and prioritize their relationships.


*Self-pres/Sexual*

This subtype also focuses on material success but is overall less concerned with status. These Threes often try to do it all, be the perfect mother or father for instance, while working many hours, and maintaining relationships with friends and family. This subtype is prone to double and triple booking the hours of the day. Their sense of style is quite apparent. You may see them having quite a talent for design and creativity especially, where it comes to their homes and appearance. They take their relationships seriously, but when unbalanced can become cold when their self-pres instinct is threatened in any way. With the social instinct being last, they can have a distrust of new people within their circle of influence. Their focus is not naturally in the social arena, so this can unnerve the self-pres/sexual Three. 

*Social/Self-pres*

The social instinct combines with the dominant Threeness and accentuates the desire for external validation. This Three derives validation from peer admiration due to high social rank. Of course, the actual sources of admiration (money, a large house, college degrees, flashy cars, etc.) will vary greatly depending on the individual life circumstances. However, the goal will always be on attaining an enviable status in the eyes of others, which necessitates a degree of conformity to the norms of the individual’s culture. For example, a social/self-pres Three born in American society will likely strive to epitomize the “American dream” by embodying all the qualities most Americans currently associate with perfection. These Threes will work tirelessly to find an attractive mate, attain a beautiful home, drive a high status car, and, of course, possess a physically appealing appearance. The bottom line is, unless the social Three perceives their status as being “exceptional” compared to their peers, they feel utterly valueless; there is no middle ground. This stems from the Three's fear that they are inherently empty and must continuously prove their worth by receiving validation. The social Three thus focuses their energy on the arena of social status.

When backed by the self-preservational instinct, the need for material stability is intensified. For this stacking, status will invariably be associated with wealth. This often leads to a tendency to have lucrative, highly-respected careers in fields such as medicine, law, etc. Self-preservation in the secondary position can also lead to fears and preoccupations with health and safety when the social needs are believed to be unmet. 

Having the sexual instinct in the last position diminishes this type’s need for intimacy and intensity. Being social types, however, this subtype of Three can mimic a sexual variant’s vivaciousness and out-reaching. However, they sometimes lack the resources for sustained intimacy, because the social and self-pres needs will trump the effort for closer bonds. As a result, unhealthy Threes of this stacking will have many colleagues in high places and successful, respectable acquaintances; but may be lacking deep, true friends. 

When this subtype is healthy, they can become very generous and can direct their high energy and enthusiasm into the social sphere with extremely positive results. 

*Social/Sexual*

This stacking will cause most of the social variant issues described for the social/self-pres to manifest. The primary differences will be in the arena of interpersonal relationships. Because this is still a social subtype, this Three will strive for the accumulation of wealth in cultures where there is social validation for wealth. The motivation for attainment of material wealth will be derived less out of need for stability and more purely from the desire for social admiration. As with all self-preservation last types, this Three will find it difficult to expend sufficient energy in practical matters, except where there is social pressure to do so. Therefore, just as with the social/self-pres Three; this Three will have an desirable home; but most likely it will fall into disarray when visitors are not expected. With the social/self-pres stacking, there is more internal motivation (stemming from the self- preservation instinct in the secondary position) to maintain order and stability for themselves. With this soc/sexual subtype the motivation to keep up appearances is more purely external. 

This type can still be materially successful, but they will not be as directly focused on this goal as the social/self-pres Three. There will be many occasions where the lure of enjoyment (even excess) will take precedence over the need to stay on the "straight and narrow." Focus on interpersonal relationships, as well as longing for intensity of experience is far more pronounced in this type of Three than in the social/self-pres. Having the social instinct backed by the sexual instinct creates the most playful energy combination, making this Three seem somewhat like a Seven. While social validation is still the primary focus, sexual validation as well as intimacy are also sought, and it is more likely for this subtype to choose “impractically” in the area of relationships (though they may keep their more “socially unacceptable” friends hidden from public scrutiny.)

When these Threes are healthy, their interpersonal skills become a useful tool for grounding themselves and for finding what they really want from life and for finding who they really are. They learn to maintain a more consistent identity, bringing all of who they really are to the forefront, which means recognizing the real self first.


*Sexual/Self-pres*

This subtype can appear almost Four-like. They can be dramatic and appear introspective, especially with the Four wing. There is an on and off quality to these Threes. They can be very emotional and then become very business like. It’s not uncommon to find this subtype in the arts, especially as actors, singers or performers. The outward sexual energy coupled with the secondary self-pres energy can cause these Threes to focus on projecting an image of themselves to the world. They will seek validation in the area of their persona. This type especially wrestles with the authenticity of the persona/image they create. On the one hand, the image protects the real self, but at the same time they hate the image they project. This subtype is likely to be in a constant state of flux when it comes to the image they project and for this reason, they run the risk of burn-out and disillusionment. They are more prone to depression than the other subtypes.

When healthier, these Threes begin to trust their intimate relationships, and begin to disentangle the real self from the flux of partial identities they create. They learn that being vulnerable is necessary if they are to get what they really want, which is to reveal the real self and trust that they are lovable even with their flaws. 


*Sexual/Social*

The focus of this subtype is less on material gain. The basic fear for this type is loss of intimate love. The sex/soc subtype, like the sex/self-pres, lacks trust in their intimates. Because they feel unworthy of true love, they don’t believe that anyone can love them solely for themselves. Therefore, they continuously strive to hold onto their intimates’ admiration, deluding themselves that if they are admired, they may become worthy of love. They do this through vigorous maintenance of their appearance, achievements, etc. Ageing is often especially difficult for this subtype. 

This insecurity leads to an incessant need for reassurance from intimates, in the form of words of affirmation or time spent together (to the exclusion of others). This insatiable need often leads to intense jealousy, which only serves to distance others from them, thus erroneously affirming the Three's basic fear that they are unworthy of true love. While they share a lot with the sex/self-pres Three, the secondary social instinct adds an element of competition when it comes to questions of desirability. This subtype likes to be seen as the alpha male or alpha female.

When the sex/soc is healthier, they realize this competition is self-defeating. They can take comfort in the thought that another person’s success and attention do not take away their worth in any way.


----------



## Sina

*Type Four Stacks*

*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Four* 


*Self-pres/Social*

This subtype is the least volatile and fiery of the type Four stackings. They can resemble type One in terms of their efficiency and practicality. Although their focus will be more on the emotional aesthetic, these Fours do have a considerable practical side. Less flashy than some of the subtypes of Four, they nevertheless have a quiet charm and developed sense of style. They are likely to value their possessions, to perhaps collect items of personal emotional significance. They may, for instance, have shelves and shelves of books and have a place for each book. This subtype can also resemble type Six in terms of having a great deal of anxiety. This anxiety often revolves around self-pres concerns such as those surrounding health issues and mortality. Their strong self-pres instinct also lends a degree of independence to this subtype. As the sexual instinct is least pronounced, this subtype of Four is prone to romanticize intimacy without actually pursuing real relationships. When healthy, these Fours can be very productive; when less healthy they might suffer from boughts of melancholy or self pity. The strong self-pres instinct however often helps these individuals to recognize how their state of mind is impacting their health and well being. This enables them to become action oriented. 


*Self/Sexual*

This subtype also cares very much about their surroundings and their possessions. They feel as if these things help to express who they are. There is more of a passionate sense about them as compared to the self/soc. They have more of a sensual relationship with their environment. These Fours are much more tortured by their difficulty with respect to maintaining close relationships. The self-preservational instinct tends to be in conflict with the sexual instinct, causing this subtype to habitually analyze their relationships to the point where they find it difficult to be present to them. When unhealthy, these Fours can become very disdainful of the social environment. They also start to envy the ease with which others seem to form relationships and maintain friendships. When Fours of this subtype are healthy, they find that they can form relationships without feeling as though they are sacrificing authenticity. They no longer feel that they have to automatically define themselves as "different from others," as outside the group. They are able to see the ways in which their emotionality might cloud their better judgment and to use that insight to establish equilibrium.


*Social/Self-pres*

This subtype can mimic type One when it comes to social values. They can be harsh critics of the current mores. They have romantic ideals of what the world should be like; reality always falls short. Ironically, this type can be the most withdrawn of the Fours. Social anxiety combines with the Four's shame issues to make this type feel that the pressure associated with "fitting in" is just not worth it. They are also the most likely of the Fours to intellectualize their emotions and in this way resemble type Five. 

The social instinct tends to give the personality a focus on being included, fitting in, or finding a way to make a valued contribution. This agenda conflicts with the Four's sense of being "different from" or "other than." The Four's need to establish a separate identity conflicts with the social instinct's drive towards inclusion. The social Four often deals with this dilemma by defining themselves as being outside the social system. By defining themselves always in terms of the system, even if it is to establish distance, this Four stays essentially tied to it. Fours with the social/self-pres stacking tend to acutely feel a sense of social shame at not quite belonging.

When this subtype is reasonably healthy, they are often gifted critics of the prevailing culture. They develop true insight into social dynamics and have an eye for the nuances and subtleties of social interactions. Many Four writers are soc/self. 

*Social/Sexual*

This is overall the "lightest" type Four when it comes to social interaction. They are likely to utilize charm and humor. This type is more scattered and can be down right disorganized. They can drift through life always feeling like an outsider, yet they usually have friends. They can alternate from being the life of the party to withdrawing. Intimates will know of their insecurities and dark moody side while acquaintances will see a softer, friendlier side. This subtype’s energy is geared towards people, but they never feel as though they really fit in. They are often quite creative, talented people who have many interests, but they frequently lack the energy to actually accomplish what they would like. They can drift and withdraw very easily. When healthy and with the right support from friends (and perhaps a little push) they tap into their instinctual energy. When they do this, they begin to see how much they can accomplish. A positive connection to others helps them stay focused.

*Sexual/Self-pres*

This is a very volatile type. They are driven to form connections but have very high demands of their partners. When their powerful fantasies don’t match reality, they become very restless. They take the fire and passion of the sexual instinct and turn it inward. This can cause both brooding and fiery outbursts. Dramatic mood swings are very likely with this type. This subtype of Four could be considered the most classic Four, because of the way they seem to embody the archetype of the tortured artist, although not all Fours of this subtype are artists. Stereotype aside, this subtype does tend to bring their emotions into focus more readily then the other subtypes of Four. What is under the surface with the self-pres/sexual is now bubbling to the surface. This subtype can resemble type Seven because of their drama, passion for experience and tendency to suffer from frustration when life seems dull. Like type Seven, they can seem to throw themselves into experience.

When healthy, this subtype learns to balance the need for passion with the less obvious need for groundedness which can come from solid and focused relationships with others and with their creative outlets.



*Sexual/Social*

This subtype is able to connect with others and with life itself, but always with an undertone of volatility and a tendency to dramatize. They are the most involved and connected of the subtypes of Four. They can go from relationship to relationship, seemingly tortured by each one. They are the most driven of the subtypes of Four to express themselves publicly and type Four celebrities are commonly found with this stacking. This subtype has a real difficulty remaining grounded, partly due to the undeveloped self-pres instinct. Although they can appear almost Eight-like at times with their lust for life and desire for passionate experience, they lack the focus of the Eight and the instinctual energy that would keep them grounded. Sometimes alcohol or substance abuse can be a problem. These Fours become more healthy when they learn to control their impulsiveness and focus their energies.


----------



## Sina

*Type Five Stacks*


*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Five*

The self-preservational instinct is accentuated by the type Five fixation. The other two instincts are in opposition to the main type. When dominant, the social and sexual instincts therefore set up some degree of conflict with the dominant type Five fixation.

*Self-pres/Social*

In the average health range, this instinctual stacking is warm, friendly, and loyal. They need their down time and have no problem spending time alone. They actually value it very much. They feel an energy drain from people’s demands on them. This instinctual stacking is what is described in most Enneagram books. The most notable and potentially frustrating thing about people of this type is the difficulty involved in getting really close to them. While they can usually handle themselves socially, they always hold back when it comes to intensity or intimacy in a relationship which can frustrate a sexual variant type. Others are aware that there is more going on beneath the surface, but it can’t really be accessed. These Fives are masters at minimizing their needs. Even though they shy away from intense personal relationships they often have a lot of intuition about others. Their detached level of personal involvement somehow brings objectivity to their insights. They can be the most practical of the instinctual stackings. 

Their issues usually revolve around demands made on their time. This can become problematic in personal relationships. This subtype has an ideal vision of what a close or romantic relationship should be, but given their concerns for protecting their space and time and lacking the instinctual drive of a strong sexual instinct, energy just doesn’t flow in that direction. Because this subtype is good at minimizing their needs they can get along fine with few relationships or without a romantic partner. With the social instinct second in the stacking, they generally do find friends or colleagues and they may even be married, but the need to maintain their own time to pursue their interests is always a point of contention. 



*Self-pres/Sexual*


This subtype, like the self-pres/social, is more typical of the depictions of type Five. The self-preservational instinct accentuates the self-contained, withdrawing tendencies of the Five. Fives of this subtype love their time alone with a passion, and pursue it more actively even than the other subtype of self-pres Five, although with the sexual instinct second, they often want to find time for intimates as well. On the down side, they have more disdain for people and little use for the social aspects of life. They want to be left alone or they want to share their inner world with their intimates. The intensity of the sexual instinct is reserved for their intimates and even there it is sporadic. The self-pres energy gives this subtype a solid foundation and some degree of practicality.

These Fives are conflicted when it comes to experiencing and expressing emotions. They usually default to emotional repression and to detached intellectual analysis. This is a dynamic common to all Fives, but with the self-pres/sexual instinctual stacking, the balance of these forces is pretty precarious and it seems as though the scales are being constantly adjusted one way or another. As the social instinct is the least developed, the social arena gets the drier more intellectual approach almost by default.


*Social/Self-pres*

One might think that the energy of this subtype would be warmer and friendlier than that of the self-pres/social, but it doesn’t usually present that way. Because the social instinct is dominant, these Fives are much more aware of their role in the group. They are therefore more careful of their involvements with others. The social arena is more important and is invested with more energy, so these Fives will pull up faster and harder into self-pres mode if they should feel at all threatened. This will sometimes give others the impression of coldness. This subtype will center a lot of their intellectual interest around the workings of society, humanity or spirituality. This serves as their connection with people. By means of these abstract mental constructs, Fives of this subtype feel a sense of belonging socially, without having to be personally involved and invested. The healthier people of this subtype are, the more they are able to integrate their mental constructs with their actual experiences. They can really be content to adopt the role of “people watcher,” but they do it from a closer and closer perspective. Their blind spot revolves around the fact that they tend to convince themselves they can get along just fine in the observer role. It does feel safer to them. If they do have a few people relatively close to them, they can really strike a good balance between their need to withdraw and their need to connect to the larger social world.

This subtype could be seen as the most intellectual of type Five. The combination of the basic desire for knowing with the social instinct’s need to "fit in," makes people of this subtype want to find a niche as the expert. Their interest in structure, especially social structure, accentuates their natural inclination for acquiring knowledge. With the sexual instinct least developed, this subtype is in the position of having a strong pull towards understanding the workings of the world around them, without the emotional intensity of the sexual instinct setting up any distraction. These Fives fit the role of the scientist or professor quite well in this respect.



*Social/Sexual*

When reasonably healthy, people of this subtype can be very engaging (for a Five). They smile a lot and are often friendly. Their energy is quite different from the social/self-pres subtype because both the social and sexual energies push outwards, and so partly balance out some of the withdrawing tendencies of the Five. This doesn’t mean that people of this subtype are necessarily any healthier however. The outgoing energy is not the result of true integration to Eight but is the result of the compulsive pull of the instincts. People of this subtype are usually warm and when feeling secure are likely to let people in and even to initiate contact. When they feel insecure however, they can actually go to the other extreme and be very shy. For this reason, people of this subtype could easily be mistyped; those Fives who withdraw from social contact because of feelings of insecurity, might not seem like social subtypes at all. It might not be obvious that they actually very much desire contact. For people of this subtype, the social instinct actually works as a release value for the sexual component. When relaxed and comfortable with others, the sexual instinct can easily be seen.


People of this subtype are very aware of how they “fit in,” and also experience the sexual drive of wanting to connect with intimates. Like other social/sexual subtypes, they have the tendency to cultivate many relationships. They want to be liked by everyone, but being Fives they also tend to hold a part of themselves back for fear of rejection or of being overwhelmed by the demands of the relationship. This subtype of Five is more likely to fear rejection than the other subtypes of Five. Because both of the dominant instincts are focused on people, any failure in the realm of interpersonal relationships triggers a fear that there is no safety in the world. Personality systems like the Enneagram function as tool to help this subtype of Five to feel safe in the world. People of this subtype tend to think that the more they understand people, the less chance they have of being rejected. This tends to be a blind spot for people of this subtype as they don’t see that what will actually help them to become healthier is gaining more life experience. This will help them to see that their world will not come to an end with a little rejection. 


*Sexual/Self-pres*

This subtype has a lot in common the self-pres/sexual instinctual stacking. They experience many of the same internal conflicts surrounding relationships, the need for independence and emotional expression. The sexual/self-pres subtype differs however in being more intense, more counterphobic. They entertain more dark nihilistic ideas, ideas that most others don’t want to consider. 

With this subtype, a lot of energy revolves around the issue of boundaries. Sexual/self-pres Fives tend to forge strong connections quickly and deeply, but if they feel betrayed, begin to feel overwhelmed, or if they feel that the connection doesn’t serve their true needs, can seem to cut the connection precipitously and “go cold.” They have high standards for significant others. They must feel that they can share their emotions with a significant other without being judged. This is their private world that they share. Relationships can be difficult, because individuals of this subtype will still want their own space and alone time, while at other times will want intense connection. Because the social instinct is least developed, this subtype is not very concerned with how others perceive them (except their intimates). This subtype is deceptive in that they may not seem to be especially intense - until they are engaged in a conversation they find interesting. Then the intensity and emotion become apparent. The internal struggle for this subtype is similar to that of the self-pres/sexual, but more energized and volatile, and getting to know this subtype means getting to know that. 

When unhealthy, the energy of the sexual instinct can combine with the dominant type Five fixation to create a very impulsive Eight-like anger. The strength of their convictions can then come out quite forcefully.

*Sexual/social*

This subtype is the most dramatic of the instinctual stackings of type Five. They are less concerned than the social/sexual subtype with social rejection, but take rejection from intimates very much to heart. They have a strong desire to express themselves, and can be the most Four-like of all the instinctual subtypes of type Five. 

Not only do they have a strong desire to merge with a significant other, they also want to make their mark in the larger social sphere. The intensity, aggression, counterphobic stance and desire to connect deeply, all combine with the social instinct to produce a highly charged personality. This subtype can become quite accomplished if they are able to form an intimate connection with someone who will help ground them and provide them with a feeling of security. When Fives of this subtype feel a sense of safety due to healthy intimate relationships, they will want to share whatever knowledge, talent or insight they may have. 

When unhealthy, this subtype can be very dark, pessimistic and the most confrontational of all the subtypes of Five. They can also become very arrogant.


----------



## Sina

*Type Six Stacks*

*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Six*



*Self-pres/social*

This subtype of Six is generally warm and friendly. The self-pres combines with the social instinct in such a way that the Six looks to find security in alliances. This type is the least counterphobic of the instinctual stackings of type Six. It's not so much that they can’t be counterphobic; it’s just not where they locate their security. They would rather feel comforted by the safety of like-minded individuals. Family and traditions are often very important to them. They can appear like enneatype One in their ability to get things done, their organizational style, their sense of duty, and their loyalty. This type  is usually very independent and proactive when it comes to the details of life. They get things done before they become a problem. On the down side, they can become frozen with anxiety. This stacking is the most visibly anxious Six. They can exhaust themselves from worrying. 

In relationships, when healthy, they are very loyal and trustworthy. The self-pres in the Six brings a focus on security. Security to the self-pres/social Six is generated by connections with other individuals or groups. These alliances with others foster a "going towards." This stance usually involves a testing of others to make sure that they are safe. Does the other person have the best interests of the Six at heart? They question other's intentions. It’s not generally an overt confrontational testing, but still, testing others is always an essential element in determining who becomes a trusted friend or romantic partner.

*Self-pres/sexual*

This type shares with the self-pres/social stacking the need to keep their environment in order. They also can appear One-like in that way. The differences revolve around the fact that they find their security more in their ability to attract a mate. They are concerned about how they are seen sexually. Their alliances to groups and authority can be quite conflicting. With the social instinct last in their stacking, this subtype can have a natural distrust of the social dynamic, especially when they fear it threatens their self-preservational concerns. The stance with regards to political or social concerns can vary wildly within this subtype. The self-pres is looking for safety and alliances with others, usually in a "going towards" fashion, but at the same time, the more assertive energy of the sexual instinct can manifest in a more counterphobic stance. 

Their intimates are very important. Their issues with security are focused on their loved ones; their anxiety is closely tied to the pulse and feedback of the people closest to them. They are less outwardly fearful than the self-pres/social. While mainly phobic, their counterphobic nature shows in their sense of fun. They are drawn to intensity, and are likely to overcome fear in order to engage in adventures.(This is especially true with the Seven wing.) 


*Social/self-pres*

This type appears One-like also, but for different reasons. This time, the social instinct combines with the self-pres to give this subtype a strong desire to know where they fit within the group, with whom they can make strong alliances. Conversely, they can counterphobicaly oppose groups. They are usually political in some form. Adhering to rules is seen as very important to this type. They have issues with authority, such as distrusting reactively or trusting too vehemently. This is the result of their lack of a close connection to people (a function of the undeveloped sexual instinct). Their allegiance is not to individuals but to a group of like-minded others. This subtype could possibly find themselves in jobs such as with the police of firefighting force, and in such professions where it is possible to identify with a group which has clearly defined rules and purposes. On the up side, these are people with a strong moral compass; they can be counted on to do the right thing. They do volunteer work. They become politicians. They are generally solid people. On the down side, their "us against them" thinking can turn into bigotry, paranoia, and "playing the martyr." 

In relationships, they can appear almost Two-like sometimes. Their need for people in their lives, coupled with the sexual instinct being last, causes them to worry about the close bonds they have with others and can also cause them to "go towards" while at the same time requiring validation about the strength of the bond. On the down side, they can become very critical of others when they fear their differences. Their need to find security within the group is threatened when others don’t do things the way they do or think the way they think. This occurs mostly when this subtype is unhealthy. When they are healthier, the differences between themselves and others are not bothersome and may even be seen as reassuring.


*Social/Sexual*

This type can be very different from the other social type, because with this type, security comes from making alliances with individuals. Their weakness comes from their self-pres instinct being last, so they are not as independent as the self-pres/soc. They rely on key people in their lives when doubt sets in. Their security comes from maintaining close bonds. They fear rejection much more then the soc/self-pres. This softens the strong stances seen in the soc/self-pres, because the soc/sex doesn’t find its security in organizations and government. They go through life looking for the people they think will be able to direct them. On the down side, they can make individuals into their authority figures and rely too much on them. They are a lighter Six. They go with the flow more than the other subtypes. They are likely to use humor to charm people, but on the down side may whine and complain about their circumstances to garner support. When healthier, their charm, enthusiasm and curiosity are infectious. They are very loyal friends, although that can be said more or less about all reasonably healthy Sixes. But with the self-pres/soc and the soc/sex nothing much more then your support is required, for maintaining their friendship.


*Sexual/Self-pres*

The sexual/self-pres Six is more concerned with strength, beauty and merging. With this stacking, the counterphobic energy is directed more toward individuals than towards ideas and concepts. It’s more about controlling the people closest to them. Paranoia arises when the Six feels abandoned by intimates. In the sexual/self-pres Six, doubt and anxiety is relieved by the knowledge that one's intimates really are trustworthy. These Sixes are always testing their mates for loyalty. The sexual Six is counterphobic in terms of needing to prove their desirability and strength. 


This type is identified with their respective gender roles for security. They can be competitive and appear Eight-like. Male Sixes are likely to show strength as a form of counterphobia. Female Sixes are likely to emphasize their looks in order to be attractive. Security comes from knowing they are desirable. They can be very possessive of their mates. This can turn to extreme jealousy. On the down side, paranoia about the relationship can set in. The sexual/self-pres Six can appear Three-like, because of their need for validation and competitiveness.

On the high side, this subtype can be the most fiercely loyal to their friendships and to those loved ones who have gained their trust. The intensity of the sexual instinct brings with it a passion that is unwavering for the love and protection of their loved ones. The nature of the Six to "go towards," combined with the merging of the sexual instinct, can sometimes create an idealization of others, the ones that have passed the test of the Six. On the down side, the fear of losing the close relationship can cause this subtype to desperately lash out counterphobicaly. 




*Sexual/Social*

The counterphobic stance of the sexual Six can be seen in competition for attracting the right mate, and in testing to see who is worthy of trust. This is true of both sexual subtypes and especially true of the sexual/social. This type is likely to be found quite commonly among actresses and actors as they tend towards a dramatic presentation. Their need to be identified with their desirability and their strong social instinct, combine to sometimes make them public figures. They are less possessive of their mates, but still feel the need to have control in the relationship. They can have a very focused intensity. They can appear Four-like in their desire to express themselves and give into their passions. They define themselves in accordance with the prevailing gender norms opting to appear masculine or feminine as the case may be. This outward energy is sometimes counterbalanced with inward doubting, which can lead to depression, anger, and acting out, at the lower levels of health.

Anxiety isn’t as noticeable with the sexual variant of type Six, especially when the self-pres instinct is last. The typical things we associate with anxiety aren’t obvious with this subtype. Their anxiety is focused in the arena of relationships, and since their stance is mostly counterphobic, anxiety is not always obvious, and the Six too might be unaware of its presence. This can be true of all the subtypes of type Six. Their anxiety exists at a core level so that Sixes don't always know how to gauge its existence. So, even the more visibly anxious subtypes might not be aware of their underlying anxiety. The sexual/social can appear Eight-like, in their defense of their loved ones and social standing.


----------



## Sina

*Type Seven Stacks*

*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Seven*

The instinctual energies often appear to manifest differently in enneatype Seven, but the underlying structure really is the same as with any other type. The Seven fixation results in a running away from the internal, away from boredom or pain. Sevens go towards the external world for relief. While the self-pres energy is an inward turning energy, when coupled with the Seven’s outward orientation, the self-pres subtype of Seven can appear outgoing, and more fun loving than other self-pres subtypes.

Social seven tends to exhibit a nervous energy compared to the other subtypes of Seven while a dominant sexual instinct often accentuates the outward energy of the Seven in terms of a seeking after intensity.


*Self-pres/Social*

Self-pres/soc Seven has many friends and loves to entertain. Sevens want to experience life with their friends. The self-pres in type Seven manifests in a desire for sensual pleasures. Their energy goes to the comforts of the body and positive experiences, both experiences of the body and the mind. Like all Sevens, they have an enthusiastic quality, especially as it pertains to the future. Making plans for life is essential for the self-pres/social Seven. This future orientation of the self/social Seven can be an escape from boredom, so many of the plans they make for the future don’t come to fruition. This doesn’t stop them however from forging ahead and moving onto the next grand scheme. The self-pres/social Seven’s plans usually focus around typical self-pres concerns such as making money, exploring job opportunities, or renovating the house. With social second in the stacking much of their energy will spill over into maintaining social connections.

When unhealthier, their many friendships serve mostly as tools which help keep the Seven distracted from facing themselves and their problems. The more friends, the more opportunities the Seven has to be distracted. These Sevens can have a hard time making or keeping commitments, as commitments can feel like a limitation on their options. With the sexual instinct least developed, they can feel unmotivated to put in the work it takes to maintain a close relationship. 

When this subtype gets healthier they learn to ground themselves, slow down and actually appreciate the many things they have acquired, whether they be material things or experiences. They start to realize that the next great plan may not give them the happiness they are expecting. 


*Self-pres/Sexual* 

This subtype is similar to the self-pres/social, but their plans and pursuits are more passionate in nature. There is often more of an artistic flair. They can be moodier then the other subtype. Their focus is more on relationships, although commitment can also be a problem for this subtype. This subtype can even be known to use introspection as an escape. They can go inward with a seeming depth, but they will usually avoid the most troublesome areas, the areas and characteristics most painful to them. 

This subtype of Seven is overall more focused than the self-pres/social. Their focus is on their intimates although certainly not solely on them as they usually have many other fires burning also. They generally have a great sense of humor, sharp quick minds and many interests. These qualities might be common to all subtypes of the Seven, but in the self-pres/sexual subtype, the infusion of enthusiasm comes through when they are engaged in their plans and fulfilling them.



*Social/Self-pres*

Enneatype Seven is a mentally fixated type, with image focus generally underdeveloped. For the social Seven, the concern with issues of image and relation to the group is somewhat at odds with dominant type Seven fixation. This can result in some apparently conflicting behaviors in the social/self-pres Seven. There is an underlying sense of insecurity and anxiety that isn’t as apparent in the other subtypes of Seven which is especially noticeable with the Six wing. (These can even become quite needy when unbalanced.) With sexual instinct least developed, they can lose trust in the bonds they have. While they may be very good and comfortable in a large group and when dealing with surface social relationships, they sometimes can struggle with forming and maintaining connections in a closer relationship. 

The self-pres backup for the social instinct adds a grounding force that is missing with the social/sexual. While still possessing a good sense of humor, this subtype also usually has more focus and follow-through when it comes to their many projects. On the high side, they are community minded, have a lot of energy and usually socially accomplished. 



*Social/Sexual*

This Seven has a lot of energy although not always a productive energy, as it often contains a frenetic quality. These Sevens usually have a great sense of humor and many comedians are soc/sexual sevens. The social and sexual instincts go hand in hand with the type Seven fixation. These Sevens want to keep things light. They have fast sharp minds that incorporate social awareness into their humor which they use to get by in their interactions with the world. On the down side, commitment is a big issue for this subtype. They cultivate many friendships and can thrive on winning people over, making them laugh and entertaining them but intimacy can feel threatening and constraining. For others, interacting with this subtype of Seven can feel draining, because they are “on” so much of the time. 

With the self-pres instinct least developed in the stacking, they tend to lose focus on their many plans. On the down side, their health and commitments can fall by the wayside in lieu of the buzz of the newest excitement. 

In intimate relationships, this subtype is “the charmer,” but they maintain their freedom from any strong ties to the one person. They may end up in marriages or long term commitments where they hook up with someone reliable and stable, someone with a much more low key personality. This gives them the stability they don’t have themselves. This eventually leads to trouble if the soc/sexual seven doesn’t realize that responsibility for his or her own life can’t be transferred to another. It’s not that the soc/sexual goes into the relationship with this kind of pattern in mind. It is just easy for the dynamic to default to that dynamic. 



*Sexual/Self-pres*


The energy of the sexual instinct is, in some ways, at odds with the type Seven fixation. The Seven’s focus is future oriented and outward, away from the inner world, while the sexual variant is instinctual and dwells on the inner self as far as relationships and identity are concerned. This combination can make for a Seven that can be Four-like in many ways. They can have a flamboyant style and be very moody and intense. In relationships, there is often a push-pull quality. They are very attracted to the falling in love part. The buzz and high of that is very stimulating to them, almost drug-like for them. Their problems come when that buzz wears off. They want to recreate it again and again, but they also have a way of becoming attached and sometimes very dependent on their romantic partners. On the down side, they can be very clingy but don’t want at the same time to lose their freedom. When unhealthy, they can be very selfish in these relationships, things become one-sided in a way that favors the interests of the Seven.

The sexual/self-pres Seven’s addictive behavior with relationships can extend to other areas, like music, and performing in general. The rock star image and lifestyle can be attractive to the sexual Seven. Many rock stars are sexual Sevens the buzz they experience from music can be similar to what they experience in relationships. Creativity can also function as a release of frustration from the boredom.


*Sexual/Social*

This subtype has a lot of energy, crazy, intense energy and this energy is going to find a way to manifest. This subtype of Seven can have the biggest extremes in behavior and with material success in life. With the self-pres instinct last in the stacking they aren’t afraid of taking risks, so they sometimes become very successful, as in the case of rock stars, but they typically also take too many risks, look for too many easy ways out. With the self-pres least developed, they can become dependent on others to add a much needed stabilizing element to their busy hedonistic lives. They have many of the same issues and share many of the same problems as the other sexual first subtype with regards to relationship addiction and have even more dependency issues then the sexual/self-pres. They can lose focus and drift similar to the social/sexual subtype and their high energy can likewise be draining for others. 


With this subtype, you have drama mixed with mental energy. What separates them from Fours who they might resemble superficially is their planning and future orientation. Their drama and intensity is focused on what they are going to do, not on what has happened. They are usually blind to their past, moving forward and not looking back.


----------



## Sina

*Type Eight Stacks*

*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Eight*

Each of the instincts of enneatype Eight are amplified and manifest without conflict with the main enneatype. The Eight is an instinctual type and the variants are instinctual energies. You see what you get. A self-pres Eight takes care of their self-pres needs. A social Eight is social and issues of control extend to their circle of influence. The sexual instinct gets amplified also. The lust of the Eight is best exemplified in the sexual Eight. 



*Self-pres/Social*

Self-pres/soc Eights are very self reliant. They are frequently entrepreneurial; the self-preservational instinct combines with the social to make a subtype that is very focused on the external environment. Self-pres/social Eights are the least dramatic of type Eight. They are "no nonsense" types. They can be introverted, especially when the Nine wing is dominant. But, even though they are often quiet, they are very much in control of themselves and their direction in life. On the high side, they make great business owners. They show a sense of fairness and have an instinctual drive to do what needs to be done. They know how to make decisions and aren’t afraid to implement them. Because the sexual instinct is last, they can sometimes be seen as difficult to warm up to. They can be seen as "all business." 

This type has a tendency to see relationships as somehow "getting in the way." While they may desire a close romantic relationship, they don't want it if it is at the expense of their self-pres needs. They can appear Five-like in this way, as they are concerned about the demands a relationship might make on their time. 

*Self-pres/Sexual*

This subtype is more fiery and impulsive. They still have the "no nonsense" approach to life, along with the "can do" attitude, but they exhibit more outward energy. Because the self-preservational instinct and the sexual instinct are in conflict, the one pulling in and the other pushing forward, they often have more of an on-off quality to them. But you will know where you stand with a self-pres/sexual Eight. Although their outward energy is in contrast to their inward self-pres energy, they have a very focused attitude in the areas of life in which the two energies coincide, such as the realm of family and close friendship, those things they are really passionate about. Their control over their intimate life will be noticeable. With the social instinct last in the instinctual stacking, this subtype can be blunt and confrontational with people who aren't in their inner circle. 

The self-pres/sexual Eight feels very independent. They feel as though they need no one outside of the few people they are close to. On the down side, they have a tendendcy to distrust people and tend to challenge them to see where they stand. When healthier, they realize there is sometimes a greater strength in adopting a softer approach. 


*Social/Self-pres*

This subtype generally has a larger sphere of influence, although they might still be very entrepreneurial. They are likely to be more socially minded then the other subtypes of Eight. They are more aware of group dynamics. The social instinct, when combined with the type Eight fixation, causes an exagerrated awareness of whoever is in control. This often leads these Eights to get involved in politics, or to rise to levels of leadership within their place of business, or within their social organizations. They are also just as likely to oppose the group or the person in charge of it. The self-pres instinct combines with the social to give this subtype a "can do" approach to life, similar to that of the self-pres/soc. The difference is that their scope of interests extends further into the social arena. The soc/self-pres Eight, when unhealthy, can use their awareness of power realtions to abuse whatever power they might have.


*Sexual/Self-pres*

This subtype is a very charismatic. They have a very assertive energy and they demand attention. The lust of the Eight combines with the sexual instinct to make one of the most fiery of the combinations of all of the enneatypes, especially if Seven is the dominant wing. Sexual/self-pres Eights aren’t afraid to tell you what they think. The "can do" attitude that the other subtypes have is now intertwined with an outward passionate storm of energy. The sexual/self-pres Eight will be similar to the self-pres/sex Eight with respect to interests and attachment to close friends and family, but the intensity level is augmented. Since the sexual instinct is first, these Eights usually don't let an opportunity pass by to connect with those they find interesting. They can sense the power in any situation and they like to challenge people. They can enjoy making others react to them, keeping others on their toes, to find out what makes them tick. They are likely to use humor to accomplish this. When sex/self-pres Eights are unbalanced, they are very quick to anger and have a difficult time controlling their impulses.


*Social/Sexual*


This subtype of Eight comes across a little softer then the sexual first subtypes. The social instinct combines with the sexual to make a subtype that is very aware of interpersonal dynamics. Like the social/self-pres Eight, they are less concerned with group dynamics. The social/sexual is more talkative, and if the Seven wing is dominant, may even be mistaken for a Seven. This subtype usually has a wide circle of friends. They can be very charismatic also, using humor to charm people. On the down side, they can use their interpersonal awareness to con people. 

This subtype, largely because the self-preservational instinct is last, may be the least entrepreneurial of the instinctual subtypes of type Eight. The lust for life manifests through connection to others. On the high side, their awareness of the social dynamic makes them very charismatic. On the down side, it can make them overly aware of issues involving control. They are especially sensitive to any hint that others may be trying to control them, but they may misuse power themselves. 



*Sexual/Social*

This subtype of Eight manifests as the alpha male and alpha female. They demand everyone's attention, and usually get it. They can be very charismatic. The assertive energy of the Eight combines with the assertive energy of the sexual instinct. With the self-preservational instinct least developed, this subtype has a lot of extroverted energy. This type isn’t afraid to go after what they want in life. The fixation on lust and the emphasis on control combine with great intensisty. At times, it’s almost as if their energy gets ahead of them, which can cause problems. They often have a vision of the future, but they have their blind spots too. They can harness a tremendous amount of energy for change, but at the same time be unaware of the fallout they might encounter because of their sometimes excessive self-assertion.


----------



## Sina

*Type Nine Stacks*


*The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Nine*

Enneatype Nines are out of touch with the instinctual center. Because Nines are of touch with their instinctual energy they have a very conflicted relationship to the expression of the various instincts.


*Self-pres/Social*
This subtype is the most self-effacing of type Nine, possibly the least assertive of all the enneagram types. They can feel as though they have been looked over and passed by. While they do desire attention and recognition, with the sexual instinct last in the stacking, they seldom actively pursue it. They feel as though it’s just not worth it. This subtype is usually very deliberate and methodical in their speech. They sometimes get frustrated because they don’t feel that they can say what they really want to say. They are therefore often very short and concise with their communication, not wanting to provoke any confrontation. But when given a chance and the time to express themselves, they can be quite talkative. While self-pres needs are important to this type, the fact that they are essentially Nines, sometimes causes them to put the needs of others before their own. When under stress, this type is likely to do busy work, anything that distracts them from their problems. 

In relationships, the self-pres instinct combines with the merging qualities of the Nine to make a person committed and connected strongly in areas of security, home and other practical matters. They merge their environment with their loved ones. On the down side, this subtype can be passive-aggressive and withdraw under stress, holding back affection. They could possibly go long periods of time without talking to their spouse directly. 


*Self-pres/Sexual*

This subtype is self-effacing also, but is generally more assertive. They may be the subtype of Nine which is most aware of the boundaries between themselves and others and at the same time, possibly the most frustrated when those boundaries are violated. They can be aware of being walked over and they might even be aware of the anger it causes, but they become frustrated with their seeming inability to control this pattern. This is true, to some degree, of all Nines, but with the self-pres/sexual instinctual stacking, there seems to be a complex and interesting balance between the withdrawing energy caused by the dominant self-pres instinct and the assertive energy of the sexual instinct. This combination seems to raise consciousness of this dynamic.

Getting healthy for this subtype, and for all Nines, involves becoming aware of this dynamic and realizing they do have the power to control their boundaries. Part of this must come from the realization on the part of the Nine that they have invited this overstepping of their boundaries from others by not defining them. 
Close relationships will usually work or not for this subtype depending on how well they deal with this issue.


*Social/Self-pres*

Social Nines feel the need for validation and for "fitting in" but they feel these indirectly. They move towards others in a way which can resemble Twos, but they are motivated by a desire to initiate and maintain contact without provoking conflict. On the high side, the social/self-pres Nine generally knows a lot of people and gets along with most everyone. They are helpful people who generally have a great sense of humor. They get involved with the social environment. They  might be the soccer coach, or if politically inclined, they might join and participate in a political party. When in leadership roles, they lead by consensus and charm. Their skill is in conflict management. With the sexual instinct last, they tend to avoid intensity, but they are actively involved with people. 

Intimate relationships might be frustrating for the partner of this subtype of Nine because the Nine's social engagements might make the partner feel as though the Nine is connected with everyone except them. Sometimes this subtype can use their social connections in a passive-aggressive way against the partner; they might withhold attention from the partner in lieu of spending time with friends.


*Social/Sexual*

This subtype is "everyone’s friend." The social/sexual energy combines with the Nine's merging tendency and conflict avoidance to create a subtype that is very charming and uses humor quite extensively to engage with the people in their lives. On the down side, they can be frustrating because they can easily lose focus when it comes to their life priorities. With the self-pres instinct last in the stacking, they have a hard time tending to their own needs. They drift, and tend to use their charm to get a lot of their self-pres needs met by the people in their lives. When the Eight wing is dominant, they sometimes even develop a sense of entitlement, though they are just as likely to return help to those they charm into helping them. 

In relationships, this subtype can suffer from some of the same problems as the other social subtype. They usually fall into a relationship in which the partner pushes them to "do more" with their lives. This can be positive for both parties, but often ends up causing resentment to build for both partners.




*Sexual/Self-pres*


The energy of the sexual instinct is at odds with the dominant type Nine energy and makes for a conflicted subtype. These Nines can appear to have a stronger connection to Three, for this reason. The assertive fiery energy engages in a constant push-pull with the calm peace-seeking energy of the Nine. This subtype can have an intense relationship with their environment. They are often drawn to solo sports or to an active engagement with nature that involves some risk and exertion. These Nines are drawn to peak experiences. They might enjoy outdoor solo sports or engaging in nature by way of hiking, rock climbing etc. 

With the social instinct last in the stacking, there can be an on/off quality when it comes to relating and these Nines are often somewhat moodier than the other subtypes. As with the self-pres/sexual, this subtype might not engage socially with the same smoothness as other subtypes of Nine. They seem to go towards others in a staccato fashion - they connect in bursts, then withdraw. 

When it comes to intimate relationships, this subtype can be needy. The merging of the Nine combines with the intensity of the sexual instinct to create a subtype that will always be in danger of losing themselves in a relationship. Their boundaries for themselves and their partner can become blurred which can lead to conflicts. This subtype might have a hard time judging clearly the degree to which they have merged. 



*Sexual/Social*


This subtype of Nine may appear least like a stereotypical Nine because the outward sexual and social energies obscure some of the withdrawing and "zoning out" tendencies of the Nine. These Nines are the most connected and assertive of the subtypes of Nine, especially when it comes to relationships. There is still some internal struggle, as with the sexual/self-pres, but overall there is less of a tendency to withdraw. With the self-pres instinct last, this subtype can neglect self-preservational needs in favor of the intensity of their sexual instinct's pursuits. Individuals of this subtype could easily be mistaken for the dominant wing, because the sexual energy tends to flow in a manner similar to the energy of the wing. A Nine with a One wing would therefore appear more One-like and a Nine with Eight might be mistaken for an Eight.

The central conflict for these Nines will still be in the realm of close intimate relationships and these Nines will have many of the same issues and challenges as the sexual/self-pres Nines.


----------



## Inveniet

Nice! 
Maybe I might be able to figure this out now. 
I pretty much carpet thanked you before starting to read more than the intro,
but it seemed well deserved.
Bookmarked for lonely nights of self-doubt. XD


----------



## Sina

*Naranjo Subtypes Descriptions*

*Enneagram One*

*Self-Preservation:* Worry. Obsession about details, about getting it right, fussy someone who never
ceases to check and double-check ("Will enough people come to the banquet?" "Will the car have
enough gas?"). Covert anger, covert death wishes (e.g., if your son is late, anger gets translated by
reaction formation into "I was so concerned!").

*Sexual:* Zeal. In Spanish, "zeal" means "the animal in heat." The most free of the One subtypes. A
passion for being a righteous person (vs. getting it right or being right). Translates into the attempt to be
perfect "so I will be loved by Mommy or by someone else." A passion to think right in order to give
brilliance to your being. Sex with a little invasive anger; may have sadistic fantasies. More Eight-like.
Martin Luther historically broke through the belief in God's good work. "Good works are not enough... you
have to believe and have faith." He studied day and night, came from a very poor background and had
habits of austerity.

*Social:* The term Nonadaptation has been used, but I prefer Rigidity, although it's disadvantageous in that
it doesn't make us think of a "passion." A kind of inertia of your own "way," e.g., the Englishman taking
tea in Colonial India with the little finger lifted, and a disrespect for Indian tradition, "bringing civilization
to these "savages." A very narrow endorsement of your own values. Like the minister in Hawaii who
wants to teach the Hawaiians their ways are sinful. Self-righteousness. The Inquisition had a lot of Ones
(and Sixes). A passion for being right ("I'm right and you're wrong"). More externally punitive.

*
Enneagram Two*

*Self-Preservation:* Egocentric ("Me first"). Infantile, like a child ("I am the most important thing"). It's not
power, but the child's feeling of being privileged; e.g., the wife in David Copperfield who didn't know how
to pay the maid, who put bells on the dog, and the Accounts book ended up in the dog's house. ("Please
don't get angry with me, I only wanted to help!"). Ineffective help. Not wanting to grow up. Too soft, too
much needing protection. A Four-ish Two. More openly dependent. Their pride resides as a child in
"being the favorite in Daddy's or Mommy's eyes."

*Sexual:* Seduction (also called Invincibility or Conquest). Every Two is seductive in one way or the other,
but this subtype is the specialist. Life becomes focused on success in seducing. A woman of this subtype
can lead a man around by the nose, even an Eight male. More imaginative, more original, shows a
seeming independence; dependent in the moment of bonding, but more Eight-ish, wild, creative,
adventuresome, quick to detach if not loved. "Femme Fatale." They "eat up" what they want. Casanova
once seduced someone in jail through the bars, once someone passing on the street, but he could never
get interested in a relationship beyond a few days. He was not interested in the person, he was interested
in the process of seduction. Collecting conquests, as if an insecurity about himself led him to prove it
again and again. "I am because I fuck!" The sexual element of the Two needs an element of freedom.
So Casanova was an adventurer; he tricked people with money, was a speculator, con man (e.g., old
ladies).

*Social:* Ambition. The most pushy of Twos, like the Prestige Three. Egocentric in a completely different
way, seduction through achievement or semblance of achievement, focus on power, More
propagandizing (where the Three is more sharp, witty), more flamboyant, makes more claims. A little
colder, not so warm as the other Two subtypes.

*
Enneagram Three*

*Self-Preservation:* Security. In their obsession for security they make themselves sure of themselves.
These Threes are too sure of themselves. They reject the experience of insecurity. They seem to be
there may be a sexual issue but beneath it is a search for security. Very cautious. Over-confident, the
image of the person who "has it all together." The first time I saw this type I was in bed with a married
woman whose husband came home and began to walk along the corridor toward the room, and she said,
"Take it easy, he never comes into this room" and I was surprised she could be so at ease.

*Sexual:* Masculinity/Femininity. Sex appeal, attractive image (more a physical image). The man is
"strong" but not the same strength of impulse, more "looking" rough, like the Marlboro Man. As if the
more the person is dependent on the image or identifies with the image, the less freedom there is to be
something else; e.g., being so attached to lipstick you could not go out on the street without it. Because
of the connection with the Six Strength and Beauty subtype, those issues will show up also. Seeks to be
attractive to the other.

*Social:* Prestige. Here you might say that prestige is the wish that your values are acknowledged, seen,
recognized. That's normal; every child has a need for his or her value to be seen; if there's a wound there
so that would develop into a passion, vanity is a distortion. It's not only driving you because you have to
work for love, but that you are pursuing values that are not your own values; e.g., in societies where "fat"
women are more marriageable. The Little Prince said, "Grown-ups always ask 'How much money do you
make?' They never ask 'Do you like butterflies?'" Seeking to be attractive to the whole world
(conspicuous consumption). If you spend enough you will be known as a rich person, a successful
person. Attracts more money—money is tied to "reputation." It is said of Jacque Onassis that her G-spot
was in the shopping mall! Another woman at a furrier's trying on a mink coat and saying, "Don't you have
another coat? This one is below my means."

*Enneagram Four*

*Self-Preservation:* Tenacious. Different from other Fours (who are very oral in their drive to get
something good from the outside). More self-sacrificing, more self-contained. A denial of envy, trouble
finding envy in themselves, partly because of the descriptions in vogue when the Enneagram first
became known. So afraid of dependency, of being hurt, they become counterdependent, autonomous.
Self-demanding ("No matter what it may cost..."). Instead of demanding from the outside world, they
demand from themselves. Self-devouring; they can turn on themselves with cruelty—"I'll make myself do
it!" Van Gogh is an example. His painting became a kind of religion and he chose a life of great poverty
"for his art." He sold one painting in his lifetime, yet recently the Sunflower sold for $54 million. (Gaugin
was an Eight.) This subtype doesn't play the victim; volunteers as martyr without exhibiting it, more of a
nobleness.

*Sexual:* Competition (Hate). Competitive anger ("I want that, too!"). Where the Social Four makes
comparisons and feels "little," the Sexual Four experiences envy in the sense of denying their inferiority
("I should have it. It's unfair that I don't!") An arrogant position, a covering up a little bit like the Two
covering up their Four connection; e.g., Baudelaire's mother remarried when he was eight years old and
he made such a fuss about being replaced by a stepfather that he ended up being put out on the streets.
His position was always demanding and arrogant. He transformed the feeling of misunderstood genius
into art in his poetry. Angry envy. The word "envy" in Latin has to do with vision, with seeing, with the
"evil eye," wanting something bad to happen to the enemy. "Borderline 3 Personality" describes the
sense of what we'd call a Sexual Four. Very intensely desiring. You want something so much you push
until you are rejected. You have so much desire to be accepted you act invasively. The fantasy that you
would be rejected leads to the very behavior that gets you rejected.

*Social:* Shame. Social Fours develop mechanisms for calling negative attention to themselves. The
shyest of the Four subtypes. There's a shame about desiring, about "loving." Proust is filled with the
Social envy of the person dazzled by the "aristocracy," who has a passion for being "in", who wants to be
included, to receive their favors. A feeling of "I'm nothing," "I'm ugly," "I'm silly." Fours in general want to
absorb through their gaze, but this is especially true for the Social Four.


*Enneagram Five*

*Self-Preservation:* Lair. Metaphorically, hiding inside a cave or castle with thick walls, creating a private
space. More sadness, more suffering, more yearning, more nostalgia. Hidden because of inability to
confront, not wanting to show their non-social side. Rebellious. Wanting to be private, not knowing what
to say, not able to "flow." Shy, socially awkward. The most avoidant. Disconnected from the body. A kind
of zombie obedience. Anger is perceived subliminally as something "dirty" (Fives have issues in general
with anger). Misanthropy, generalized disdain of ordinary mortals. The Unibomber. Fives that have come
to power and become cruel. The Roman Emperor Iberius might have been a Self-Preservation Five. He
chose not to live in Rome but on an island on the river. He was fond of torturing people and liked to be
present at the torture.

*Sexual:* Confidence (passion to confide). Looks for the ultimate in another person. A little more assertive
and with more feeling than other Fives. Chopin was verbally curtailed and prone to feeling oppressed by
social gatherings and by the only relationship with a woman in his life. He almost couldn't "take" any
relationship, but there was an outpouring in his music. Someone who puts own self into animals, into
activity (e.g., Najinsky). (Tells story of female Five in a workshop who wanted him to work with her but
Naranjo was exhausted; she said "Maybe one of these nights we could go for a walk in the moonlight,"
like an excess of confidence in a specific person: "This person has to be somebody who cares so much
for me that I become the one and I'm confident in that relationship.")

*Social:* Totem. Quite cold. Overidealization of persons as being after super-human things, beyond heroworship—
may be ideas, systems (not just people)—searching for the absolute. Sometimes they think
they may be Threes because of the impoverishment. Searching for the Absolute (e.g., Philosopher's
Stone).


*Enneagram Six*

*Self-Preservation:* Warmth (harmless). Very soft, "See how nice I am?" Like an animal showing its soft
underbelly, "I'm no threat." Completely the opposite of Strength and Beauty; here it's based on
convincing the other, "I'm completely unarmed, very soft, so you can drop your own arms." "I don't bite,
so you don't have to bite me." "I'm completely harmless." To show that you are harmless, you have to
bottle up a lot of anger, to seek someone who can protect you. There are polarities of strength and
weakness, although you don't speak of "weakness," you speak of life as an exchange of affection. (Points
to Six in the group who is always smiling and says, "Your face says, 'See how nice I am?'")

*Sexual:* Strength and Beauty. The strength is a strength of impulse, a knowledge that if sexual life is
going to operate there has to be some kind of voltage, and let's say that fear is interfering with that
process. It's as if there would be compensation. A drive to make it unfold, as if fear were not there. A
"push" forward as if "You're not going to hold me back!" "Counterphobic" is an alternative term for
Strength and Beauty. They might be body builders, but women can be just as strong as men. There
might be an ability to stand by one's ideals or being confrontive with an element of moral integrity. But
even the men have a thing about "beauty" – the word for "beauty" in the Latin language is bellum, which
comes from war - so it has something to do with aggression, passion about beauty; e.g., Michaelangelo
was a counterphobic Six who would speak up, not let himself be bossed around. (Tells story of female
friend who is an analyst and who said to a taxi driver, "Slower please!" and Naranjo remarked "You have
more authority than I" because there was command in her statement. He commented "I'm shyer than you
are," and she replied "It's not courage, it's panic.") The kind of strength that Pop-Eye has with spinach is
a natural instinct that’s "boosted," an element of intention that has become automatic. Very strong
people, powerful men and women who typically don't have a very happy sex life. They can be abrasive
but underneath shy and sensitive and not very fulfilled in relationships. Here, you harm yourself by
developing your physical muscles or your psychological "muscles" in your capacity to intimidate—a kind
of bulldog. For the sexual Six "the best defense is aggression." The real courage is to drop the fire-arms,
to develop more of the "wisdom of insecurity," to be able to say "I'm scared."

*Social:* Duty. This subtype is about being protected, being in a warm environment, which is a different
strategy from Strength and Beauty. In being a Social Six, you need rules and you become too dependent
on rules. The world is your stage, the rules are universal. This subtype is sometimes called "dutiful," but
is really not very dutiful; it brings up so much rebellion and sometimes they pretend to be much more
dutiful than they are. It's only the driven quality that's experienced as a super-ego. It's authority based on
a system. “Hitler’s henchmen.”
*
Enneagram Seven*
*
Self-Preservation:* Family (doesn't need to be "blood" family). Very earthy, sensuous, focused on tastes,
colors, tactile stimulation; a little cynical like the Eight, not so gullible; counting on one another is
important; very tender, family man. Pain is not felt directly; transforms shit to cream (then might say,
"Not enough cream!"). More for oneself, more opportunistic. Good at business. Epicurean (also applies a
little bit to the Social subtype). A bit more selfish. (Tells story of man who put ads in the papers in France
offering financial advice for widows at a time when it was difficult for women to invest, when they were
required to have a lawyer or some mediation. This man offered his "fatherly" service and a little
romance, took them to his country house, then poisoned them, cut them into pieces and burned them.
He was a very respected, law-abiding citizen, who "only did it to get money for my childrens' education.")

*Sexual: *Suggestibility. More extraterrestrial; actually not very sexual—more poetic, more the dreamer.
The "charmed charmer." Prestidigitator. More narcissistic. Like being in love, more enthusiastic
("Tomorrow my enthusiasm might take me in another direction"), mania. Not so much into pleasures of
this world, more extraterrestrial. May not be very sexual in the literal sense.

*Social:* Service. More ambitious, Six-ish, willing to accept limitations in service of recognition; also very
helpful/giving of love in search of recognition; sweetness in exchange for service. Creating an imaginary
"perfectionism" (Dickens almost killed himself with hard work). "Good people," do-gooders. Echoes the
Two a bit, "seducing" the world. A bit of an Epicurean, a sense of sensationalism (Walt Whitman).
Monkey mind.
*
Enneagram Eight*

*Self-Preservation: *Satisfaction. Less known about this subtype because they don't want to talk about it.
More Machiavellian. You do what you need to do to get what you want. More anti-social. Great desire for
privacy, more Five-ish, less feeling. More contained, less visible as an Eight.

*Sexual:* Possession/Obsession. Very angry and dramatic. More emotional, hysterical, in the broader
sense (more bravado). The will to take hold of the other and make them do what you want, tyrannical;
passion for possession and surrender (like the Praying Mantis). "Going whole hog including the postage,"
full involvement, more "sadistic." More angry, more liking to humiliate or insult, sometimes to cause
suffering (e.g., Stalin or Hussein).

*Social:* Complicity (friendship without judgment). Easy to confuse with counterphobic Six, but more
body/motor focused (where the Six in more "in the head'). Harder to recognize, not apparently angry but
very friendly. Key element = "accompliceship" or survival through alliance. More "narcissistic."
Seductiveness makes it possible to be an Eight in the world. Overwhelms out of selfishness,
gusto.

*Enneagram Nine*

*Self-Preservation:* Appetite. The "heavy" ones. Feel heavy, may take a lot to fill a void. Serves sloth
through appetite, but "eating" of a different order (obesity can be a drive, a passion; e.g., Sancho Panza).
Fusion with own body where yearning for affection, "doing without" is somaticized. Very concrete,
interested in concrete things (e.g., a piece of land). "I eat (or "I shop" or "I collect"), therefore I am."
Yearning for love turns into something wider than just eating, like "having" instead of "being." More
aggressive, but doesn't know it (steam roller). Can be invasive, talkative ("epic tale"), can smother out of
need to give. Merges with things—environment, pets, etc. In spite of the Nine being so generous, it's still
this concreteness where value resides—just wants to breathe!

*Sexual:* Union. The "weak" ones. The most tender of the Nine subtypes. Becomes conscious of self
through the other, finds "being" through the other (merges with one person). Confluence, fusion with
mother; with others can become unconscious of the fusion; symbiosis (living too much through the
other), confusion (real contact would be awareness of differences). "Steam-rolled." Not original instinctual
situation where at a literal level it's a coming together in a healthy way; a "mockery" of togetherness vs.
coming together out of individuation.

*Social:* Participation. Here are the gregarious Nines. "Union", but with a group—family, team,
organization, nation, humankind. Undeveloped, very provincial, narrow view—a kind of "peasant"
mentality. (The Social Six is more a hero-worshiper, more hierarchical.) Merges with group, not in
contact with own being; deriving sense of being not from contact with own being but through feeling the
value of the group you're in.. ("As an individual, I'm nothing, but as a group I'm very powerful.") A little
movement seems like a lot.


*N.B.* Naranjo and RH's approach to instinctual variants (which Narano terms Subtypes) are clearly not identical. I will touch upon this in the next segment. I'll address the differences between the two, and I'll comment further on how the subtypes/variants form an essential element of the ego-defense system.


----------



## Paradigm

I keep (idly) wondering if I have a different stacking, the likely being sp/so, but the soc blind spot sounds exactly like me, every part of it. The only thing is the "lone wolf" part, which I've developed a bit of a flexibility to and my 6w7 core modifies a little. (For example, I cooperate well when I feel comfortable / respected, but I go off on my own so often that other people ask if I have a secret project or something.)


Boss said:


> *SO blind spot* - finds it hard to concern self with another’s agenda, dismissive. They may feel that connecting socially will cost them something and consider interactions to be draining. Would rather act as a lone force, lone wolves, I'm-on-my-own attitude, feeling that they don't need others and others don't need them. Fear of being emotionally crippled, being unable to connect with many people, self-conscious of being socially ungracious. It’s hard to take in the gifts and generosity of others. Projected fear - if I ignore others, they will ignore me. There’s an expectation of humiliation. A desire not to impose self on people in fear of not being wanted or being klutzy.


The sp/so description(s) didn't sound much like me, but the sp/sx one(s) did. All of Naranjo's head-type SP descriptions (so 5sp, 6sp, and 7sp) sound very like me, but I think 5sp is closer to my outward "depressive / stressed state." Normally I'm very much 6sp with a tiny flavoring of sx.

Thanks, @_Boss_ roud:


----------



## TreeBob

Inguz said:


> This is awesome and very helpful. According to this I ought to be sx/so, not sx/sp as I previously thought.


Let me know when you want it sticked


----------



## cyamitide

@_Boss_ the resources a) link doesn't seem to work in the very first post, otherwise very nice compilation


----------



## Sina

@TreeBob
You could sticky it now
thanks
@cyamitide
I did fix it yesterday. I'll check again.


----------



## cyamitide

@Boss I've had that issue with my links too, some bug I believe, it works now


----------



## Sina

I'll see if I can find the Beatrice Chestnut notes on the 27 subtypes. Here's her Soundcloud. 

I'll post the Naranjo/RH distinction on variants/subtypes here when I am free.


----------



## Lotan

Whoops, time to question my stacking again. The sp/sx general description fits me more than the general, but the sx/sp three description fits me better than the sp/sx three. Definitely don't relate to the masculinity/femininity thing said about sx-dom threes, though. Hm. Well, that's still two points for sp/sx and only one for sx/sp. Stackings are complicated.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Lotan said:


> Whoops, time to question my stacking again. The sp/sx general description fits me more than the general, but the sx/sp three description fits me better than the sp/sx three. Definitely don't relate to the masculinity/femininity thing said about sx-dom threes, though. Hm. Well, that's still two points for sp/sx and only one for sx/sp. Stackings are complicated.


Don't put too much stock into the descriptions particular to every enneatype, they're usually behavioral, vague, and not necessarily true. I don't take them too seriously, personally.

I advise you to put more importance into the general theory behind the stackings instead


----------



## Sina

_*General Typing Guidelines *_

_*(Must Read)*_




kaleidoscope said:


> Don't put too much stock into the descriptions particular to every enneatype, they're usually behavioral, vague, and not necessarily true. I don't take them too seriously, personally.
> 
> I advise you to put more importance into the general theory behind the stackings instead


Exactly. I have stated it in the OP clearly. 

1) Reading stacking+type descriptions is among the major causes for mistyping. I agree with RH when they say that it's important to understand the instincts separately, which is why I quoted them in the OP. 

2) It's just as important to understand the theoretical nuances of the 1. instincts independent of type 2. type + instinct interaction 3. stackings and type, in that order. 

3) If I look at the stacks+type descriptions for self typing, I'd relate to 8 sp/sx, 5 sx/so and so on. It doesn't matter. The point is to thoroughly understand the theory and apply it in the order described. 

For example, @_Lotan_, you have to identify your dominant instinct correctly, first. Work on what each instinct signifies and how it manifests in dominant , secondary and blind spot positions. A type's passion plays out in the area of the dominant instinct. It can be the hardest to identify, for some people. It will take a lot of introspection, and you'll have to focus more on the theory presented in First Four parts of the article. The Stack Descriptions are secondary.They only provide a brief and general overview and are not typing tools by themselves.


4) Also,* Naranjo's brief Subtype descriptions shared earlier shouldn't be taken to be written in stone or , strictly, as typing tools.* *They're more suited for advanced Enneagram users who have been studying the system for a while and are able to cross check various interpretations.* Naranjo and RH have adifferent approach to the instincts. The descriptions I shared are from an older conference. Naranjo has since updated them in his newly published book on the 27 subtypes.


----------



## The Messenger

> Russ said that you act out the passion of the type in the dominant instinct.
> You’re cynical in the domain of your blind spot.


Anyone wanna take a shot at this? :3 I wonder if this is true.

I have an INTJ 9w8 so/sp friend who's *extremely* cynical about anything related to relationships, sex, intimacy & women in general. He's very openly chauvinist, but it's obvious he doesn't really mean what he says but it's just a coping mechanism to deal with this discomfort. We always teased him about it ^.^

I can be quite cynic about health worries, food, house care, luxury... especially with my parents. Not too much like my friend does with Sx stuff, though. For me it's more along the lines of 'maximum I'll die' or 'Dying plants represent how I feel' sort of thing 

lol, I just remembered the shopping I did with my mom 3 months ago when I moved to my own place. We went by disposable dishes and I suggested to buy it instead of actual dishes, and she said I'm insane, LOL. Later when I told this to my Sp/Sx dad, he went all dramatic on my ass (ESFP 2w3), saying he'd rather die than eat off disposable dishes voluntarily, HAHA. Me and my dad had sooooo many clashes around Sp issues, wow. He would enter my room... complete darkness, all windows are closed, no air to breath, just me sitting in front of a screen. He'd open up the light saying 'WHAT IS THIS? A GRAVEYARD? OPEN THE GOD DAMN WINDOWS YOU LUNATIC.' At times he would just stare for few seconds, then close the door back, walk away while mumbling to himself 'This kid is insane. I swear.'. LOOOL, I can't stop laughing while writing this post






(Back then it wasn't so funny, though :mellow: he drove me insane quite bit over these issues. Still do. IT'S SUMMER AND YOU'RE ALL WHITE! GO TO THE BEACH OR SOMETHING! Me: Bleh. ;x)


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Boss (or anyone who wishes to contribute),

Do you happen to know if the instincts are considered innate or not, according to theorists? Do they change over the course of our lives, depending on our experiences?


----------



## sodden

Boss said:


> *Topics SO types might bring up in conversation:* cultural and political movements and developments, popularity, popular songs books movies memes, manners, social values, societal standards, rules, guidelines, social power structures (_*or subversion of the same; keep in mind that there can very well be a counter-culture or counter-group streak in Social firsts, and when the instinct is operating in health, this can be used to counter injustice or other forms of oppression etc. in ways that benefits society at large. A lot of social leaders that strongly and actively countered prevalent institutional discrimination and other oppressive norms were social firsts, Dr. King being a good example. It's about time that the social first=sheep stereotype be discarded*)_, appropriateness/inappropriateness, friendship, family, inclusion/exclusion, fashion, glamor, fame, notoriety, organizations, clubs, group divisions pertaining to nationality religion race, etc., patriotism, civic engagement, influence.


Yes to the italicized!!! Now that is something about the social I firmly relate to.

@_Arienette_, I'm irritated by paper plates because I don't like the idea of cutting trees down for the sake of my convenience (that's my social instinct in action). Now I may just eat with my hands _instead_... As far as what I'm cynical about? I feel like I'm (at times) cynical about social stuff, self pres stuff, sexual stuff... (although when people go on and on about self pres stuff it drives me _insane. _I don't give a crap about the color of your sofa! I don't care what you ate or what workout you did!!)

@_Boss_, I agree that going just by instinct descriptions for specific enneagram types can cause mistypes, but I think it's best to cross-check both ways. For example, I think many fours mistype as sexual dom by reading the general sexual descriptions because there is much in common between the two. Also, I think many social fours don't relate to the general social description because I think a good number of social fours see themselves very much as outsiders who kind of suck at social stuff, or balk at the social. But then if you read the social four descriptions and it seems to fit the best, well... Same definitely goes with five and self pres. I'm willing to wager most fives think they're self pres when they first encounter the instincts.


----------



## sodden

kaleidoscope said:


> Do you happen to know if the instincts are considered innate or not, according to theorists? Do they change over the course of our lives, depending on our experiences?


I remember reading some theory where it said it was caused by your childhood environment. I thought it was on the enneagram institute website but I can't find it. Essentially it was along the lines of

self pres- unsafe environment due to war, poverty, external factors where base survival is emphasized.
social- large family or enmeshed in social network must learn to navigate.
sexual- loss of parent or loved one due to death, divorce, abandonment. Search for replacement of lost love.

This is me faintly remembering so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## aconite

@Boss - thanks for your efforts. I've read most of the resources that are available online, but it's nice to be able to find them in one place (and nicely formatted).

Of course, this kind of makes me wonder if I'm really Sx/Sp. I think I'll just ponder it for a while


----------



## zallla

Boss said:


> It's recommended reading. Before I proceed, I will add that, in Enneagram theory, Variant/Subtype are said to develop as a response to early childhood trauma. RH state that _*Instinctual Variants indicate which of our three basic instincts have been most distorted in childhood.*_


Just to clarify things; is it the _dominant_ instinct that is thought to have been the most distorted in childhood? A response to early childhood trauma could lead to ignoring the related instinctual area (blind spot). 




Boss said:


> In course of our evolution as human beings, we developed a set of three core instincts referred to in the Enneagram as the basic survival instincts, instinctual energies, "drives" or "subtypes". These instincts are part of our body-based intelligence and key to our biological imperatives. They are built deep into our unconscious nature and aid in our survival as individuals and as a species. Instincts are thus more fundamental than enneagram type; they relate to our 'animal soul'.


I think the basic, _instinctual_ nature of these drives is beautifully manifested by all the clashes people have because of divergent attitudes. Threats to the reasons for the dominant instinct to exist provoke people like the suggested importance of the instinct that seems rather useless for us (our blind spot). 

This seems reasonable if it is assumed that the drives are rather _fundamental_ part of our survival strategies. In my opinion, the tinderbox potential in the divergent attitudes is worthy of note if one wishes to avoid irrelevant clashes with others. Challenges are what makes life interesting but it's probably wiser to take the line of least resistance than keep arguing about instinctual variant related issues. People are different and will always be.




Boss said:


> The *dominant variant* is the one given top priority, since this is the instinct that the person is most attuned to. There is certain rigidity to this instinct—it is non-negotiable; its needs must be satisfied. As one moves down the levels of health, the priorities of this instinct become more compulsive.


Is that really true, is it really non-negotiable? I've understood that an unhealthy form of the dominant instinct is distorted and that one can even neglect it. I can see how a healthy form of it would be natural to fulfill its needs but based on the literature, the unhealthy form seems different. It does not always seem compulsive but ignored. One (and the only I can think of) way these might fit into the same picture is that due to stress, the dominant instinct first becomes more compulsive in fulfilling its needs. Then, if the stress continues further than the coping mechanisms can compensate, the dominant instinct becomes neglected. Perhaps part of its energy is directed elsewhere saving resources to fix the underlying problem.





Boss said:


> The *third (last or bottom) variant* in the stack is can be called one's “blind spot”—it's like an unused muscle that on occasion feels sore. One believes that this area is uninteresting and unimportant, that one can do without it. At the same time, there is shame associated with the 'blind spot' variant - a sense of deficiency. One constantly feels like one is lacking skills and refinement in the areas pertaining to your last instinct.


So-dom: _You are so anti-social! You will never accomplish anything in your life! You should talk with others more, get to know people, have more friends and the right kind of friends! People will think you're weird, is that what you want?_
So-last: _I couldn't care less what those people think, I don't need them and I sure don't find them a bit interesting! I will socialize when I want and with the people I want. I do not even want the popularity among most, their opinions mean nothing to me._


Another time, another place, another so-dom.
So-dom II: _Sometimes I'm really worried about you, you spend so much time alone and don't socialize much. You should go out and meet people more._
So-last:_ I'm happy, I don't want to socialize more. My solitude and my personal interests are what makes me happy. And that includes meeting someone every now and then. I have friends._
So-dom: _You should have more friends, few friends is not much._
So-last: _It's enough for me. I'm not really interested in others. The friends I have are enough, they are the ones I actually like._
So-dom: _You could have so many other friends too, not just those ones. And why do you always pick other outsiders and never the more sociable, and well popular, ones? Are you afraid that more sociable people would not accept you? You identify with the least popular ones, your friends make me feel sad._
So-last: _Why can't you accept me as who I am? I am happy with my life._


Frankly, the occasions people attack me with their 'better' knowledge and suggestions for me to socialize more are exhausting. I'm tired of explaining my behavior, tired of asking a permission to exist as who I am. In general, I am satisfied with my life. But I do admit that social skills have been my weakness in some ways. I am not very interested but I also know that even if I was, I would never have the smooth and wonderful socializing skills certain people have and sometimes I feel very inferior because of that. 

Nowadays I'm aware that I'm missing something because of my attitude. If I cared more, I might actually do something about that. That's the real problem of the blind spot, not necessarily lack of attention but lack of _motivation_.


----------



## Paradigm

kaleidoscope said:


> Do you happen to know if the instincts are considered innate or not, according to theorists? Do they change over the course of our lives, depending on our experiences?


I don't know where they come from, but I remember reading a long time ago (don't know where) that instincts are considered more _flexible _than any other part of the theory. It's not really that they change, but life circumstances can cause you to "use" or not use certain instincts. An easy example is an sp-last having to suddenly care about bills and stuff in order not to get thrown out.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

Arienette said:


> Anyone wanna take a shot at this? :3 I wonder if this is true.
> 
> I have an INTJ 9w8 so/sp friend who's *extremely* cynical about anything related to relationships, sex, intimacy & women in general. He's very openly chauvinist, but it's obvious he doesn't really mean what he says but it's just a coping mechanism to deal with this discomfort. We always teased him about it ^.^


I'm pretty sure I'm soc last, and this is true for me. I can recognize that social drives and behavior is a good thing for the species, as long as other people are doing it and not me. I can be really cynical about it if I'm forced to be around groups of other teenagers chatting for too long without any other stimulation. My thoughts tend to cycle through things like, _"It's all just a stupid, empty and pointless game, so IS THIS ALL THAT THESE PEOPLE EVER DO??? Kill me now before I have to spend another few days/week/three years/the rest of my life around this..._" (the time is proportional to just how bored and pessimistic I am at that exact moment. xD)


----------



## kaleidoscope

Paradigm said:


> I don't know where they come from, but I remember reading a long time ago (don't know where) that instincts are considered more _flexible _than any other part of the theory. It's not really that they change, but life circumstances can cause you to "use" or not use certain instincts. An easy example is an sp-last having to suddenly care about bills and stuff in order not to get thrown out.


Interesting. But using that instinct because you *have* to doesn't mean that it becomes your secondary or even primary instinct right?


----------



## dfoster

brainheart said:


> social- large family or enmeshed in social network must learn to navigate.


This makes a lot of sense. Just like the counter phobic 6 who is counter fear because he is preoccupied with fear. I am a social anti-social 8 because I thought a lot about social situations growing up. I had a lot of sibblings who always banded together ( may be because I beat them up all the time, lol) my attitude was like f-them. But I just realized that caused me to pay attention to their dynamics. I became anti social because of this but forever aware of social dynamics.


----------



## sodden

dfoster said:


> This makes a lot of sense. Just like the counter phobic 6 who is counter fear because he is preoccupied with fear. I am a social anti-social 8 because I thought a lot about social situations growing up. I had a lot of sibblings who always banded together ( may be because I beat them up all the time, lol) my attitude was like f-them. But I just realized that caused me to pay attention to their dynamics. I became anti social because of this but forever aware of social dynamics.


I'm the youngest by a number of years of a big family. I always felt separate, but I spent a lot of time watching what went on. I think that's why a lot of social fours are considered critics/become novelists. We tend to sit along the sidelines watching how people interact and thinking about it/ focusing on our feelings/tragedy of being separate.

As far as instincts as a whole go, I just read this advice and considered it fabulous, from The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - 4w5 SO/SP, 4w5 SO/SX or 4w5 SP/SX????



> I've struggled with my variant stacking to a significant degree; enough to realize that descriptions tend to be subjective, but this doesn't mean there aren't three distinct energies, with a total of six possible configurations. If you commit yourself to accepting that one of these orientations will offer the best approximation from which you can begin to track your instinctual habits, the pieces should somehow assemble to give you a strong sense of one likely stacking. For the sake of simplicity, I would avoid the descriptions on oceanmoonshine, and only use single-variant profiles as basic guidelines. It sounds like you have the search narrowed to three, with the common factor in all three of not being SX-first. SP/SO is mysteriously missing from your list, so I'm curious why you could see yourself as so/sp or sp/sx but not as sp/so.
> 
> Keep in mind also that each energy can be given any value in any individual; you could have an so/sp with the Social variant strongly defined, and the other two nearly equal, but still fit into the so/sp category; you could have an sp/sx with self-preservation and sexual almost equal, but still of the sp/sx variety.
> 
> The pattern that emerges between all three is usually a strong sense of tension and reciprocity seen in the relationship between the first two; the second is often seen as feeding into the first, giving the subvariant an infusion of energy from the middle instinct. The first is insatiable, so tries to suck as much energy as possible from the second. The third is malnourished and undeveloped, and usually marks the area of greatest clumsiness and cynicism. The personality doesn't care about the most deficient because it is weak, and it is weak due to a lack of attention. What I have noticed is that the first and last are both easy to see as imbalanced, whereas the second often becomes assimilated into the first, and is more difficult to detect distinctly.
> 
> Confusing first and last is usually the result of mistaking blind spot for focal point,
> 
> Confusing first and second due to failing to see which variant is really feeding off the other,
> 
> Confusing second and third from confusing area of balance with blind spot (pretty easy to do in the case of thinking the blind spot is balanced, as the natural sense of indifference towards it can seem to easily fit into the middle slot; but this won't help its development).
> 
> I would try to disregard descriptions that are more superficial, instead distilling the instincts into three defined energies. Remember that both SO and SX are directly concerned with relating; with SO the energy is diffused over a wider range of people, with SX it is sharply channeled towards one other person. SP is about independence and survival. Whichever of those is dominant will be colored by the second, and the third will drain the personality of a certain color. Hope this helps somehow.[HR][/HR]Edited by - awakening on 14 Aug 2009 11:05:11 AM


----------



## dfoster

brainheart said:


> I'm the youngest by a number of years of a big family. I always felt separate, but I spent a lot of time watching what went on. I think that's why a lot of social fours are considered critics/become novelists. We tend to sit along the sidelines watching how people interact and thinking about it/ *focusing on our feelings/tragedy of being separate*.


good stuff, same with me but I guess with my 8 passion, I focused on owning them, all of them: society, lol.


----------



## Paradigm

kaleidoscope said:


> Interesting. But using that instinct because you *have* to doesn't mean that it becomes your secondary or even primary instinct right?


Yeah, exactly. It'd probably be really draining, too, if you had to rely on your last instinct for a while, but I'm sure some people would become proficient at it. I had a thought earlier today that perhaps instincts could be thought of as similar to cognitive functions: our first is our dominant, the second is auxiliary, and third is inferior. Mind you, I don't recommend this sort of thinking to most people since most people have issues separating theories, but... Well


----------



## Sina

@_kaleidoscope_ I have read that variants develop as a result of childhood wounding, and I have also read that there are (non-causal) correlations between childhood wounding and instinctual variants. Just like core type, my conclusion is that, variants too are innate. That correlations between early childhood environment and variant don't imply causation. Early childhood wounding influences the dominant instinct but does not cause it to develop, how I see it. 


@_aconite_ That's right. I compiled the credible resources all in one place for ease of access, and I will continue to add to this thread as I chance upon other useful resources. I actually didn't post the entire 16types article, because in portions they had added some baloney about behaviours and mannerisms which was nothing but crude stereotyping, so I edited all of that out. There's a crapload of bad information on instinctual variants and these poor descriptions are dime a dozen, hence the need for a resource thread that actually contains info. worth a damn. Glad you find it of use. 


@_brainheart_ You're right. What I am discouraging people against is the same Awakening (EIDB) is talking about. Dominant varian+Core interaction is very crucial to understand in depth. Stacking can be worked after this or alongside, once the dom instinct is correctly typed. But, skipping understanding what each instinct signifies and how it manifests in the dom/sec/blindspot positions (independent of type, just initially) in favour of reading Type+Stack descriptions which are vaguely worded and very general is among the primary causes for mistyping not only the instincts but at times core types. 

For example, I've seen people who couldn't correctly answer even the most basic questions about instinctual variants (and don't even know what their core type is with any level of certainty) who will skip over to stack+type descriptions and type themselves based on these like so: Hmm..I could be a 3 or a 6 , and I looked at the stacking descriptions, and I relate more to sx/so 4, therefore that's my type. 

OR

Again, keep in mind they have a very poor grasp of instincts and their manifestations in dom/sec/blindspot, but they skip understanding these in depth, and go straight to stacking + type descriptions to figure out their variant. There are many permutations of such flawed reasoning, but these I have encountered often.


@_Zweetner_ Yes, it is the dominant instinct which is considered to be distorted in childhood. Distortion implies compulsiveness which could also manifest as neurotic neglect, not just unhealthy hyperfocusing. So, an sp dominant when healthy will have a balanced approach towards SP matters, but when unhealthy, could become very unmindful of their health-- eating disorders are common in Sp doms. The blindspot is not, theoretically, associated with childhood wounding. The statement about the dominant instinct being non-negotiable is a reference to consciously or rationally negotiating or compromising on your dominant instinct. It's a reference to average-healthy states. So, an sp dom, would consider their concerns with physical safety or even comfort etc., non negotiable as in these needs just have to be met in order for them to feel a sense of overall well-being.

As an individual becomes unhealthy, they become neurotic in the area of their dominant instinct, which implies compulsiveness, neglect. It looks like the point is not clear from that excerpt as the term compulsiveness seems to only conjure hyper-focus to you (and possibly others), I am going to ask an admin to edit that for me. Good point. 

I am Sp dominant, and when I am unhealthy, I overeat, undersleep, oversleep, skip meals, ignore my health and comfort. I am, generally, a health conscious person and physical comfort is paramount to me. But, when unhealthy, I can be extremely neglectful of my physical needs. But, So, is still my blindspot. I am deficient in the So sense , but that's just a constant in my life, more or less. It's not something that I experience only when I am unhealthy. So, my tip to people is to note that that the dom instinct can also fall into severe neglect/neurotic hyper focusing in *unhealth*, so when evaluating instincts, always keep psychological and emotional unhealth/health in mind.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Found this link, thought it might be helpful: The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Instincts Workshop


----------



## NingenExp

The descriptions of the spoiler are fine for me.

That similarity between sp and 5 is true. When I met the enneagram, 4 and 5 were my options of type. Then I met instinctual stackings and I self-typed like a sp and then sp/sx, but why?

I really never worried about confort or securiy that much. Yes, I think it's desirable, but it never seem to be a priority in my life. What was confusing me? Those key words. Need for self-sufficiency, independence, taking care of myself, being a homebody, looking inward, feeling I'm on my own. But that also sounds like 5. The same goes for so-last. Feeling that connecting will cost, connections will drain, acting as a lone force, feeling I do not need others, fearing of being unable to connect, finding hard to take in others' generousity, social isolation, finding interdependence difficult, developing an impossible false independence that certainly leads me to unnecessary suffering and impoverishment of experience. But that also sounds like 5. Like a 5 that do care, but struggle with it.

I also relate strongly with sx as blind spot. Being dispassionate and condemning passion or exaggerations as dangerous for objectivity and neutrality, procrastination, postponing my interests, fear of being boring, of being flat, with no juice or spice as I'm used to say, feeling flattered when someone wants to spend time with me, lack of charisma, and disappointingly but truly, feeling inferior because there's certain undevelopment of certain forms of self-awareness.

So, thanks for the resources. I feel everything narrowed down.


----------



## NingenExp

What do you think about typewatch stacking descriptions?

Typewatch Enneagram: Typewatch Enneagram Instincts
Some other reason behind my mistyping:


> sp/sx: **Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane.* *Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. **Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever.**


But, 


> soc/sp: **Tangential. Lots of details and analysis. Very in-their-head and intellectual**, and lacks sensuality. **Comes across as level-headed and unspontaneous**, but also with personal warmth. **Their written works often require a great deal of mental concentration from the readers*.*


 and that's mainly why I spend too much time editing my final messages. 

And some other information about ranges (I understand it's weighting of the instincts in your stacking). I just skimmed through it, so I don't know how useful it is. Enjoy, I guess.
Typewatch Enneagram: Typewatch Instinct Ranges


----------



## Sina

@NingenExp

I don't pay attention to their Stacking descriptions. The dark side, light side, ascetic bullshit is just frills. And, they type via people's writing style and 'vibe' which is again nonsense. So, I didn't post their descriptions. They're _interesting_ in places, but can be very misleading especially for Enneagram beginners who really need to understand the basics. Their type descriptions are good, however.


----------



## NingenExp

Boss said:


> ...they type via people's writing style and 'vibe' which is again nonsense... They're _interesting_ in places, but can be very misleading especially for Enneagram beginners who really need to understand the basics. Their type descriptions are good, however.


I agree


----------



## Paradigm

Boss said:


> I don't pay attention to their Stacking descriptions. The dark side, light side, ascetic bullshit is just frills. And, they type via people's writing style and 'vibe' which is again nonsense. So, I didn't post their descriptions. They're _interesting_ in places, but can be very misleading especially for Enneagram beginners who really need to understand the basics. Their type descriptions are good, however.


I like the stack range descriptions, though I agree they shouldn't be used by uber-beginners. I really see myself as an "ascetic"--or, put simply, sp/sx with lower sx than usual. I think there's a bit more to it than what they say, and I don't think they're 100% right, but then who is on the internet, eh?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Boss
great articles 
reading about the Social instinct almost feels like reading about a Jungian Cognitive Function I don't use. there's a simultaneous response of "how could someone actually enjoy that? it sounds dreadful" and at the same time "how the hell are they doing that?" it seems largely like an orientation/world view, like they view reality through a lens. most of the more mature So doms I've met have a sort of earthy humility to them, like they are aware of the relationship between themselves and the world and just accept it. Sp/Sx on the other hand can resemble 5s in that there can appear to be castle walls between themselves and the rest of the world.


----------



## Sina

The following are from RH's Wisdom of the Enneagram. There will be repetitions from previously shared material. Some of you might find these more clear-cut and helpful. 

*The Self-Preservation Variant*

Most people can easily identify this Instinctual Variant. Self Preservation types are preoccupied with getting and maintaining physical safety and comfort, which often translates into concerns about food, clothing, money, housing, and physical health, These issues are their main priority, and in pursuing them, other areas of their lives may suffer.

For example, we might identify this Instinctual Variant in ourselves or others by observing what a person would first notice on entering a room. Self Preservation types tend to focus on the comfort of the environment. Does the environment support their sense of well being? They are quick to notice and respond to poor lighting, or uncomfortable chairs, or to be dissatisfied with the room temperature, and they are constantly adjusting these things. They may wonder when their next meal or coffee break will come, worry if there will be enough food, or if it will be the kind they like, or if it will meet their dietary requirements.

When this instinct is functioning harmoniously with the personality type, these people can be earthy and practical. They apply their energies to taking care of basic life necessities- creating a secure environment, shopping, maintaining the home and workplace, paying bills, and acquiring useful skills so that the orderly flow of life will not be interrupted. When the personality becomes unhealthy, however, it distorts the instinct, causing these people to take poor care of themselves, possibly developing eating and sleeping disorders. They may stock up on too many things, overbuy, overeat, and overpurge themselves of unnecessary "baggage" of all sorts.

Less healthy Self Preservation types let themselves go physically, or they become obsessive about health and food matters, or both. Further, their normal practicality and financial sense may become distorted, resulting in problems with money and organizing their affairs. If the Self Preservation instinct becomes completely overwhelmed by personality issues, individuals may engage in deliberately self-destructive behavior, in which the instinct has the effect of turning against itself.

When the other two instincts dominate in an individual and the Self Preservation instinct is the least developed, attending to the basics of life does not come naturally. It will not always occur to such individuals that they need to eat or sleep properly. Environmental factors will be relatively insignificant, and they will tend to lack the drive to accumulate wealth or property, or to even care about such matters. Time and resource management will typically be neglected, often with seriously detrimental effects on their own careers, social life, and material well being.

*The Social Variant*

Most of us are aware that we have a social component, but we tend to see it as our desire to socialize, to attend parties, meetings, belong to groups, and so fourth. The Social instinct, however, is actually something much more fundamental. It is a powerful desire, found in all human beings, to be ilked, approved of, and to feel safe with others. On our own, we are rather weak and vulnerable and can easily fall prey to a hostile environment. We lack the claws, fangs, and fur of other animals, and if we did not band together and cooperate with each other, it is unlikely that our species, or we as individuals, would be able to survive. Being able to adjust ourselves to others and be acceptable is a fundamental, survival based human instinct.

People who have a dominant Social instinct are preoccupied with being accepted and necessary in their world. They are concerned with maintaining the sense of value they get from participating in activities with others, be they family, group, community, national, or global activities. Social types liike to feel involved, and they enjoy interacting with others for common purposes.

On entering a room, Social types would be immediately aware of the power structures and subtle "politics" between the different people and groups. They are subconsciously focused on others' reactions to them- particularly on whether they are being accepted or not. They are attuned to the notion of "place" within a hierarchical social structure, in regard both to themselves and to others. This can manifest in many ways, such as the pursuit of attention, success, fame, recognition, honor, leadership, and appreciation, as well as the security of being part of something larger than themselves. Of all the instinctual variants, Social types like to know what is going on in their world; they need to "touch base" with others to feel safe, alive, and energized. This can range from an interest in office politics or neighborhood gossip to world news and international diplomacy. We could say that the Social instinct is a kind of contextual intelligence: it gives us the ability to see our efforts and their effects in a broader context.

In general, social types enjoy interacting with people, although ironically, they tend to avoid intimacy. As with all of the instincts, if the person becomes unhealthy, the instinct manifests as its opposite. Unhealthy Social types can become extremely antisocial, detesting people and resenting society, and as a result, they may have poorly developed social skills. They fear and distrust others and cannot get along with people, while at the same time they are unable to disengage from their social connections. In brief, Social types focus on interacting with people in ways that will build their personal value, their sense of accomplishment, and their security of place with others.

When the other two instincts dominate in an individual and the Social instinct is least developed, attending to social endeavors and commitments does not come naturally. Such individuals have difficulty seeing the point of creating and sustaining social connections, often disregarding the impact of the opinions of others. Their sense of involvement with their community, at any scale, may be minimal. They often have little connection with people, feeling that they do not need others and that others do not need them. Thus, there may be frequent misunderstandings with allies and supporters as well as friends and family members.

*The Sexual Variant*

Many people initially want to identify themselves as this Variant, perhaps because they believe that this would mean that they are sexy or because they enjoy sex. Of course, sexiness is highly subjective, and there are "sexy" people in all three of the instinctual variants. If we wish to be one Variant rather than another, it is good to remember that the personality tends to interfere with and distort the dominant instinct. Thus, people of the Sexual Variant tend to have recurrent problems in the areas of intimate relationships. As with the other Variants, we need to see the way that the instinct plays out more broadly.

In the Sexual types, there is a constant search for connection and an attraction to intense experiences- not only sexual experiences but any situation that promises a similar charge. In all things, Sexual types seek intense contact. They may find intensity in a ski jump, a deep conversation, or an exciting movie. They tend to follow their attractions. (By contrast, Social types notice who is talking with the host, who has power, prestige, or who might be able to help them. Self Preservation types will note the temperature of the room, where the refreshments are, and what might be a comfortable place to sit.) Sexual types gravitate toward people they feel magnetized by, regardless of the person's potential for helping them or their social standing. It is as if they were asking, "Where is the juice in this room? Whose energy is the most intense?"

Sexual types tend to have difficulty pursuing their own projects or taking adequate care of themselves, because on a subconscious level, they are always looking outside themselves for the person or situation that will complete them. They are like a plug looking for a socket and can become obsessed with another if they feel they have the right person for them. They may neglect important obligations, or even their own basic necessities, if they are swept up in someone or something that has captivated them.

When they are unhealthy, Sexual types can experience a scattering of their attention and a profound lack of focus. They may act out in sexual promiscuity or become trapped in a fearful, dysfunctions attitude toward sex and intimacy. When the latter becomes their orientation, they will be equally intense about their avoidances.

When the other two instincts dominate in an individual and the Sexual instinct is least developed, attending to matters of intimacy and stimulation- mental or emotional- does not come naturally. They know what they like, but often find it difficult to get deeply excited or enthusiastic about anything. Such individuals also tend to have difficulty being intimate with others and may even avoid it altogether. They also tend to fall into routines, feeling uncomfortable if there is too much that is unfamiliar in their lives. They may feel social involved with people but strangely disconnected even from spouses, friends, and family members.

Source


----------



## kaleidoscope

Boss said:


> When the other two instincts dominate in an individual and the Social instinct is least developed, attending to social endeavors and commitments does not come naturally. Such individuals have difficulty seeing the point of creating and sustaining social connections, often disregarding the impact of the opinions of others. Their sense of involvement with their community, at any scale, may be minimal. They often have little connection with people, feeling that they do not need others and that others do not need them. Thus, there may be frequent misunderstandings with allies and supporters as well as friends and family members.


Ha, this is so me. Though, I kinda wonder if the 3 wing (or core in your case, Boss) kind of dampens the effect of having soc as the least developed instinct. There's still an awareness of others and their opinions of you, even if you indeed don't see the value in connections. One of the biggest difficulties I have is sustaining connections just for the sake of having friends. I'd much rather be on my own.


----------



## Choice

What do you make of

-excel spreadsheet test (which had some weird unrelated questions, but if we could modify it?)
-the party game I keep promoting as a dumbed down version, which is hard for people who hate parties.

* *




When introducing the sub-types to my friends, I often use the analogy of attending a party. I present the three different orientations, as an individual attending a party. The self preservation subtype might concern himself with figuring out his ride to and from the party, what food is being provided and where it is, and his finances for the evening. He might also become anxious if one of these _survival_ issues is not being met, for example if his ride home suddenly decides to drink and stay the night which interferes with his plans of getting home. 

The social subtype individual might enter the party with a pretty accurate idea of who will be there and might be scanning the crowd, introducing herself to any newcomers and making sure everyone is doing well. She might also experience anxiety if there is tension in the room between two different groups of people, for example if there has been a break up between a couple and both individuals are attending. The social subtype might be hyper vigilant about this situation and how it could affect the dynamics of the evening. 

Lastly, a sexual subtype individual might go into the party looking to find the most interesting and attractive person in the room, he might be focused on one individual all night long or trying to get attention by dancing or doing a stand-up routine for a small audience in the corner. He also might experience anxiety if the person he has set sights on, is not responding to him and is flirting with someone else, or if he isn�t receiving the attention or connection he wants from anyone in the room. He might become bored very easily if there is no one in particular at the party with whom he feels a connection. 

from Exploring the Instinctual Subtypes with Young Adults - International Enneagram Association


----------



## sodden

@_Jiktin_, your party makes me sound like I'm an extremely strong sx with a faint hint of so. $%#^

I took that spreadsheet test before. I got strong sx with sp and so pretty much tied (but there wasn't much of either).


----------



## Inguz

Jiktin said:


> What do you make of
> 
> -excel spreadsheet test (which had some weird unrelated questions, but if we could modify it?)


Are the results in this order: Sp/Sx/So? I got 40/88/42 anyway


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Jiktin said:


> What do you make of
> -excel spreadsheet test (which had some weird unrelated questions, but if we could modify it?)
> -the party game I keep promoting as a dumbed down version, which is hard for people who hate parties.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When introducing the sub-types to my friends, I often use the analogy of attending a party. I present the three different orientations, as an individual attending a party. The self preservation subtype might concern himself with figuring out his ride to and from the party, what food is being provided and where it is, and his finances for the evening. He might also become anxious if one of these _survival_ issues is not being met, for example if his ride home suddenly decides to drink and stay the night which interferes with his plans of getting home.
> The social subtype individual might enter the party with a pretty accurate idea of who will be there and might be scanning the crowd, introducing herself to any newcomers and making sure everyone is doing well. She might also experience anxiety if there is tension in the room between two different groups of people, for example if there has been a break up between a couple and both individuals are attending. The social subtype might be hyper vigilant about this situation and how it could affect the dynamics of the evening.
> Lastly, a sexual subtype individual might go into the party looking to find the most interesting and attractive person in the room, he might be focused on one individual all night long or trying to get attention by dancing or doing a stand-up routine for a small audience in the corner. He also might experience anxiety if the person he has set sights on, is not responding to him and is flirting with someone else, or if he isn�t receiving the attention or connection he wants from anyone in the room. He might become bored very easily if there is no one in particular at the party with whom he feels a connection.
> from Exploring the Instinctual Subtypes with Young Adults - International Enneagram Association


this makes me sound Sx dom. when I go to a party, an interest group/hobby or any sort of gathering, my top priority is potentially finding an attractive person who I click well with and could possibly date. that said, that just might be me being a rake-ish 7 and have little to do with Sx. normally, I go in, survey the area, decide "bo-ring! I don't like anyone here" and leave


----------



## sodden

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this makes me sound Sx dom. when I go to a party, an interest group/hobby or any sort of gathering, my top priority is potentially finding an attractive person who I click well with and could possibly date. that said, that just might be me being a rake-ish 7 and have little to do with Sx. normally, I go in, survey the area, decide "bo-ring! I don't like anyone here" and leave


I see who I can flirt with/seduce/fantasize about even though I'm happily married. Saying that makes it sound conscious when it's not. It's just this natural pull that happens. I have to essentially reprimand myself to cut it out or physically leave, because it makes me feel so damn good at the time, I kind of forget of the negative consequences or the commitments I have to others. If there's a bunch of people having fun and I'm not part of the group and there's no one I feel attracted to I just sit around and brood and wonder why I'm such a weirdo who doesn't have fun when other people do and I'll drink a lot to try and get over it. Meanwhile I'll watch the social interaction that's going on and study it/criticize it, that is if I'm not in the bathroom crying because I just can't fit in anywhere.


----------



## Choice

Inguz said:


> Are the results in this order: Sp/Sx/So? I got 40/88/42 anyway


I think so.
--

There's also

Instincts and The Enneagram | Insightful Innovations LLC

from http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/104085-instinct-descriptions.html

(has it been brought up, and how accurate is it?)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

brainheart said:


> I see who I can flirt with/seduce/fantasize about even though I'm happily married. Saying that makes it sound conscious when it's not. It's just this natural pull that happens. I have to essentially reprimand myself to cut it out or physically leave, because it makes me feel so damn good at the time, I kind of forget of the negative consequences or the commitments I have to others. If there's a bunch of people having fun and I'm not part of the group and there's no one I feel attracted to I just sit around and brood and wonder why I'm such a weirdo who doesn't have fun when other people do and I'll drink a lot to try and get over it. Meanwhile I'll watch the social interaction that's going on and study it/criticize it, that is if I'm not in the bathroom crying because I just can't fit in anywhere.


if I were in a relationship and felt this kind of conflict at a party, I would drag my boyfriend home and be like "I'm lonely, play with me" (this could involve anything from watching a movie together cuddled together to sex to a pillow fight)


----------



## sodden

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if I were in a relationship and felt this kind of conflict at a party, I would drag my boyfriend home and be like "I'm lonely, play with me" (this could involve anything from watching a movie together cuddled together to sex to a pillow fight)


And therein lies self preservation seven in action... 

I like the conflict/intense feelings it provokes (I am a four, after all). But I most decidedly don't want to hurt my husband's feelings so that keeps it in check- now, anyway. In the past it caused some big problems that I don't want to repeat.


----------



## kaleidoscope

brainheart said:


> I like the conflict/intense feelings it provokes (I am a four, after all).


THIS. Oh, how I can relate.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

brainheart said:


> And therein lies self preservation seven in action...


really? I thought anyone would respond like this :laughing:



> I like the conflict/intense feelings it provokes (I am a four, after all). But I most decidedly don't want to hurt my husband's feelings so that keeps it in check- now, anyway. In the past it caused some big problems that I don't want to repeat.


I like it for awhile, but after awhile, my thoughts go to "I need reciprocation". I love being able to cut my sexuality loose and indulge the other person, but I'm not about to do this all the way until I know it's safe (I do slip on occasion though. recently I fell head over heels for a guy I'd only known for 3 days online and for a few days was determined to save up enough money to fly out and see him. then it sunk in "this is not going to fucking work!!!" and I was all emotionally shredded up and withdrawn for about a week. 98% of the time though, I don't let this happen)


----------



## sodden

Swordsman of Mana said:


> really? I thought anyone would respond like this :laughing:
> 
> 
> I like it for awhile, but after awhile, my thoughts go to "I need reciprocation". I love being able to cut my sexuality loose and indulge the other person, but I'm not about to do this all the way until I know it's safe (I do slip on occasion though. recently I fell head over heels for a guy I'd only known for 3 days online and for a few days was determined to save up enough money to fly out and see him. then it sunk in "this is not going to fucking work!!!" and I was all emotionally shredded up and withdrawn for about a week. 98% of the time though, I don't let this happen)


Hmm, yeah. Safety doesn't really come into the equation for me, but not hurting those I love does. If I were single and childless, though, it would be an entirely different story. I would charge the plane ticket and be out of there without hesitation.

(Sorry to hear about your romantic letdown. That's always rough.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

brainheart said:


> Hmm, yeah. Safety doesn't really come into the equation for me, but not hurting those I love does. If I were single and childless, though, it would be an entirely different story. I would charge the plane ticket and be out of there without hesitation.


interesting. it appears for Sp lasters, your social circle or family is kind of a safety net that can prevent you from acting impulsively. you look out for yourself by looking after them. 



> (Sorry to hear about your romantic letdown. That's always rough.)


it's okay, this was a few months ago. I tend to bounce back quickly :laughing:


----------



## sodden

Swordsman of Mana said:


> interesting. it appears for Sp lasters, your social circle or family is kind of a safety net that can prevent you from acting impulsively. you look out for yourself by looking after them.


Yeah, I'd say that's about right. It sounds selfish to put it that way, but... yes.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Boss_
> great articles
> reading about the Social instinct almost feels like reading about a Jungian Cognitive Function I don't use. there's a simultaneous response of "how could someone actually enjoy that? it sounds dreadful" and at the same time "how the hell are they doing that?" it seems largely like an orientation/world view, like they view reality through a lens. most of the more mature So doms I've met have a sort of earthy humility to them, like they are aware of the relationship between themselves and the world and just accept it. Sp/Sx on the other hand can resemble 5s in that there can appear to be castle walls between themselves and the rest of the world.


Yeah, I said that elsewhere: that Sp/Sx's are pretty similar to 5's.


----------



## dfoster

Jiktin said:


> The social subtype individual might *enter the party with a pretty accurate idea of who will be there and might be scanning the crowd, introducing herself to any newcomers and making sure everyone is doing well.* She might also experience anxiety if there is tension in the room between two different groups of people, _for example if there has been a break up between a couple and both individuals are attending_. The social subtype might be hyper vigilant about this situation and how it could affect the dynamics of the evening.


Hmmm... I don't know. Are you yourself an SO? I believe I'm an SO and don't do this at all. I'd say my awareness of social dynamics is subtler than that, may even be at a subconscious level. I think I'm consciously aware of the social dynamics that I care about. I can be very tunnel-vision at parties or gatherings. A lot of times, I even miss my friends attending the same parties. I recall many times my friends would tell me about fights breaking out at parties I had no idea of. May be the instinct is distorted by the fixation? but this is definitely not me.


----------



## kaleidoscope

For those who can't figure out their stackings or their secondary/last instinct, this might be helpful:



> It was comparing your instinctual stack to 3 bouncing balls. Your dom bounces the highest, so that there is a greater range experienced. The middle instinct would bounce somewhat less, and the last instinct would then bounce the lowest, with a small range of influence & display in the person, because the person largely ignores this drive. This does not mean having an instinct last doesn't cause problems in that area for them, but they're more like blindspot problems than a preoccupation that can cause an extreme manifestation. The way it affects their appearance is also more by its absence than a direct influence.
> 
> This also allows for greater or less influence of the middle instinct depending on the person. For some, the middle ball may bounce nearly as high as the dominant one, so that it influences them a great deal, or in other words, it has a range of influence & visibility nearly as large as the dominant. In other cases, the middle ball bounces only slightly more than the last one, making the dom influence the most notable drive, almost as if it's the only one.


Said by no other than @brainheart :3


----------



## sodden

kaleidoscope said:


> For those who can't figure out their stackings or their secondary/last instinct, this might be helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> Said by no other than @_brainheart_ :3


Well I said the bouncing ball metaphor but I think it was @OrangeAppled who embellished it and made it better...


----------



## dfoster

brainheart said:


> Well I said the bouncing ball metaphor but I think it was @_OrangeAppled_ who embellished it and made it better...


bouncing balls could be an entirely different metaphor for guys


----------



## mushr00m

> *b) Sp/So*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Motivation:* To attain a position of material and societal security - Not always but sometimes.
> 
> 
> This type is generally private and reserved, and especially serious and practical minded in their focus to gain material security and in making useful connections that support their goals. When they do form a connection, loyalty is very important to them and they will not hesitate to end a relationship on grounds of disloyalty. This type may lack a certain degree of interpersonal warmth which can give the impression of coldness or disinterest in others, even a sense of selfishness. May be drawn to groups that attract like minded individuals, as in business clubs or volunteer organizations where a shared professional culture can facilitate social bonds. They tend to live conservatively and dress in an inconspicuously appropriate fashion befitting their status in life.- Not sure about this. May have a characteristically blunt and direct style of communication that can take others some getting used to - Sometimes, yes. They are particularly strong in matters of commitment and sacrifice - Not sure about sacrifice, im quite selfish and would have thought the selfishness proneness of SP doms would prevail), and enjoy being the benefactors in assisting society's practical needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Energy*: calm, steady energy expressed outward
> *Mindset:* "If I can maintain position and inclusion in the group/world, I can make sure of and keep my orderly and pleasing lifestyle." (May try to be just appealing and connected with groups enough for everyone to get out of their hair.) - Sort of, yeah.
> *Blind spot:* Likely to neglect their desire to build their sense of personal value, accomplishment, and security of place with others for the sake of their primary concern of maintaining physical saftey, comfort, and an orderly lifestyle, in average-healthy levels. May not have an awareness of the need to stimulate the mind or emotions - NO!, of a sense of deep excitement or enthusiasm, of a need for intimate experiences, of the need for the unfamiliar. May fall into routines and, despite social connection, may feel a strange disconnection even from spouses, friends, and family. - Very much so.


I prefer this description to the 6 combined on the next page. Mostly true, a few bits were very wrong. Thanks for posting Boss! The instincts at the beginning was a great read.


----------



## snowbell

EXCELLENT thread. I'm going to have to read this in depth when I get home. Hopefully it can shed even more light on the Enneagram. 

Thanks for taking the time to make it :happy:.


----------



## sorry_neither

Every few months, I wonder whether I'm really sp/so or sp/sx (because neither fit _at all_ when going by the more stereotypical descriptions), and always wind up settling on sp/so. Now having read this thread, I'm starting to lean more towards sp/sx. If that's true, then that means the tests were right all along :shocked:

Social: I do pay attention to subtle social dynamics and power structures, and most of my writing (both fiction and nonfiction) focuses on that. But I generally don't want to participate in any of it. The "counter-culture streak" also fits. For the sx-last/blind spot, I can relate to "might feel uneasy when they see people openly demonstrating their sexuality, gender orientation or sexual preferences, engaging in PDA, discussing private feelings and experiences, etc." and "procrastinate and postpone if you need to, avoid anything stimulating. Inertia."

Sexual: I can relate to more of the so-last/blind spot: "might get impatient with 'shallow' socialite 'chit-chat,' get frustrated when required to network, and wonder how others can keep up with so many acquaintances" and "They may feel that connecting socially will cost them something and consider interactions to be draining. Fear of being emotionally crippled, being unable to connect with many people, self-conscious of being socially ungracious. It’s hard to take in the gifts and generosity of others. Those whose social instinct is last in the instinctual stacking, find interdependence difficult and dependence on others barely tolerable."

Someone in this thread (too lazy to look) mentioned sx types ignoring or walking away from something/someone that doesn't interest them. Which I definitely do, and assumed that's what everyone did. I remember a therapist pointing this out to me, and I looked at her like she was crazy: "Of course, why would I stick around? I don't like talking to people for the sake of talking to people!"

I think this cinches it: "Primary stresses - *lack of intense mental or emotional stimulation*, lack of an intense connection or experience." Just a few weeks ago, I hit on "perpetually starved" as a good way to describe how I've felt most of my life.

Well, this is interesting. Good thread.


----------



## kaleidoscope

This is by far, the best thread about instincts I have ever seen, not just the OP but the discussion afterwards:

The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Part III notes--instinctual variants and stacking


----------



## Sina

@kaleidoscope

I agree. It's among the resources I shared in the OP on this thread. It's an excellent thread.


----------



## sodden

kaleidoscope said:


> This is by far, the best thread about instincts I have ever seen, not just the OP but the discussion afterwards:
> 
> The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Part III notes--instinctual variants and stacking


Thanks, kaleidoscope! I found this very insightful, especially in regard to the instincts:



> With more presence, you get more equilibrium. As you move down the levels of health, the priorities get more compulsive. You pick what’s important according to instinct. And it’s generally obvious to others where you’re a mess. The dominant instinct is where you’re neurotic or obsessed.


Just like with the core type, instinct stacking is easier to determine when unhealthy. This confirms to me that I'm a sexual dom, for this is 'how' I get unhealthy. Dropping and ignoring everything else to pursue what attracts me. 




> The secondary variant provides support to the first or is where you go on vacation from neurotic stuff. You don’t think about the operation of this instinct much, you're generally not stressed or neurotic about it. One is least self-conscious in this arena. Not a lot of issues are attached or projected.


This for me is the self pres instinct. I take care of my needs, but it isn't something I obsess over. Also, I definitely use self pres to stabilize my sexual. 



> The third (last or bottom) variant in the stack is what Russ calls the “blind spot”—it's like an unused muscle. One might think that it’s not important and that you can do without it... Russ said that there’s *enormous shame associated with the blind spot variant. A sense of deficiency, being far behind, less of a person.* The deepest fears about the self are in this domain. You feel like you need remedial help. You're not practiced in this area.


 Yep, that's my relation to the social, for sure, and for this reason I thought it likely my dominant instinct, for with the social four descriptions the emphasis is on social shame. But I honestly don't focus on this all that often, it's just when I'm thrust into the social world. And then I think, _Holy crap. I suck at this. How have I not learned how to negotiate this aspect of life in all my years on the planet?_

Also, I like the explanations about the individual instincts, especially the emphasis that sexual is not 'one on one'. Lots of people seem to confuse sexual for romance. I think social, with it's attention to affection and support, and self pres, with it's attention to the sensual and long-term commitment, are often more romantic in the Valentine's Day, 'we'll be together forever, sweetie' sort of sense. I struggle with this sort of thing, because I can't fake or go along with it. It's either on for me or it is completely off. My self pres helps out a bit, but it's still a struggle.


----------



## Inguz

> The third (last or bottom) variant in the stack is what Russ calls the “blind spot”—it's like an unused muscle. One might think that it’s not important and that you can do without it... Russ said that there’s *enormous shame associated with the blind spot variant. A sense of deficiency, being far behind, less of a person.* The deepest fears about the self are in this domain. You feel like you need remedial help. You're not practiced in this area.


Regarding this quote, how does that work for 4s? The dominant Social instinct in 4s is said to come out as social shame, so how would a Social last instinct manifest in 4s compared to Social instinct dominant?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Inguz said:


> Regarding this quote, how does that work for 4s? The dominant Social instinct in 4s is said to come out as social shame, so how would a Social last instinct manifest in 4s compared to Social instinct dominant?


When a 4 is also soc-first, his/her social shame is about not being able to fit in the group. It's about feeling defective in that area, like there's something you lack that prevents you from being included, and feeling like you belong. In this case, the focus and the attention of the 4 is on the group, even though he/she may identify as an outsider. There's a constant preoccupation with this.

When a 4 is soc-last, there's a complete indifference to such things. There's a lack of awareness at how much the 4 does or does belong. I believe the shame they're talking about in the blindspot is different, it's more like embarrassment at *not* being concerned with these things.


----------



## sodden

kaleidoscope said:


> When a 4 is also soc-first, his/her social shame is about not being able to fit in the group. It's about feeling defective in that area, like there's something you lack that prevents you from being included, and feeling like you belong. In this case, the focus and the attention of the 4 is on the group, even though he/she may identify as an outsider. There's a constant preoccupation with this.
> 
> When a 4 is soc-last, there's a complete indifference to such things. There's a lack of awareness at how much the 4 does or does belong. I believe the shame they're talking in the blindspot is different, it's more like embarrassment at *not* being concerned with these things.


Hmm. I disagree. I think it depends on how much you focus on it. I think a social four will be focusing on their social shame most of the time and that's where the neuroticism comes in, because it just gets rehashed over and over. I think a four with a social blindspot will feel this shame but it's short lived, like maybe in the moment and then they will kind of forget about it and return to the focus of their dominant instinct.


----------



## Inguz

brainheart said:


> Hmm. I disagree. I think it depends on how much you focus on it. I think a social four will be focusing on their social shame most of the time and that's where the neuroticism comes in, because it just gets rehashed over and over. I think a four with a social blindspot will feel this shame but it's short lived, like maybe in the moment and then they will kind of forget about it and return to the focus of their dominant instinct.


Are you saying that it's the same kind of shame, but more short-lived with Soc-last? 4s confuse me.


----------



## kaleidoscope

brainheart said:


> Hmm. I disagree. I think it depends on how much you focus on it. I think a social four will be focusing on their social shame most of the time and that's where the neuroticism comes in, because it just gets rehashed over and over. I think a four with a social blindspot will feel this shame but it's short lived, like maybe in the moment and then they will kind of forget about it and return to the focus of their dominant instinct.


The blindspot is typically about *a lack of concern* in the instinct in question. There is an entirely different way in which you treat an instinct, depending on its position in the stacking. It's not that you experience brief, mild or extreme shame depending on the stackings. For example, the secondary instinct in _whatever enneatype_ is the one easiest to satisfy, and the one you rely on.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Inguz said:


> 4s confuse me.


It's so *thrilling *when people say that :3


----------



## sodden

Inguz said:


> Are you saying that it's the same kind of shame, but more short-lived with Soc-last? 4s confuse me.


That's my theory. I mean, you read the instinct stacking theories and the dominant and blindspot kind of mirror each other in a way:

Self pres dom- Focus on taking care of the self. When unhealthy can go the other way and not take care of themselves or overdo it. Self pres blindspot: not good at taking care of themselves.

Sexual dom: Focus on attractions. When unhealthy, overdo it or can go the other way and avoid their attractions. Sexual blindspot: behave in a kind of unexciting and uninspired fashion.

Social: focus on the community and how they belong within it. When unhealthy, can become obsessed with how they belong/or don't belong or become antisocial and socially awkward. Social blindspot: Lack social awareness. Behave incorrectly in social situations. Certain will be humiliated in social interactions due to their awkwardness.

In other words, I don't think this is the exclusive doman of fours, but all types. I think it's possible that some people are completely unaware of their blindspot but if you live on the planet long enough and are observant and perceptive I think you'll begin to notice whether you are ignorant or relatively incapable in certain areas. Maybe you've operated for twenty years with weak social (or self pres or sexual) and not really cared or noticed but eventually you will notice. And the only way you will gain equilibrium is if you strengthen your blindspot (according to Russ Hudson). So I can see how that would bring about some feelings of shame, because it's like trying to write with a non-dominant hand in a way. I think this is where the cynicism in regard to the blindspot stems from- this _oh, it's stupid/ it doesn't matter to me_ attitude to cover up the fact that you indeed do feel shame about your incompetencies in this area. I don't know how you would feel "enormous shame" about something you weren't concerned about. So there must be a fair amount of concern about the blindspot.

I hope this is making sense.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@_brainheart_
Okay I feel like we're saying the same things :tongue: I just think the shame associated with the blindspot is different than the social shame 4s experience. They're about totally different things.

Blindspot shame: Shame at not being concerned with the instinct, so much that you might be bad at it.

Social 4 shame: Shame at not fitting in, not belonging, being left out, etc.


----------



## sodden

kaleidoscope said:


> @_brainheart_
> 
> You're oversimplifying it.. It's not so cut and dry. For the sake of the discussion, I'll focus on the social instinct.
> 
> 
> 
> When unhealthy, the social instinct can go both extremes, either an overpreoccupation with social things like socializing, gossip, rumors, etc (which is a distortion of the instinct) or can go into the other extreme, as in social isolation. Same can be said for the Sx instinct, when unhealthy one can engage in promiscuity or just altogether abstain from relationships/sex. Anyway, my point is - for fours (and fives to an extent), it's much more complicated. A soc-first 4 can seem like a soc-last because they typically identify as outside the social sphere, but it's STILL their primary occupation and source of worrying.
> 
> The social blindspot is about NOT being preoccupied with such things. So there's an overall lack of concern with belonging, fitting in, society at large. This MAY translate in a social awkwardness because one is not well equipped to deal with occasions that require socializing, but it may not even be the case because such occasions can be completely absent for a soc-last for example.



See, I think you're oversimplifying things. I think that's why you've had a hard time deciding on your second instinct (just as I have) because you feel the presence of all three. I have met very few people who seem to completely lack a concern for one of their instincts and I think that's why people have such a hard time figuring this out. 

Everyone has to socialize on occasion, and a four, for example, tends to focus on their flaws and deficiencies. Don't you think that even a social last four would notice whether they were being snubbed or laughed at due to their ineptitude and feel flawed and deficient due to it? So there may be an _overall_ lack of concern, but there will be a concern from time to time. They just are less likely to do anything to change it, because they can't sustain the attention to it for all that long (because let's face it, even if they felt dumb about it at the time, they might quite likely forget about it within a day or two), while I think a social four will go over this ad infinitum, their shame oh the shame...

While I imagine a social second would feel little shame at all because they are actually pretty adequate when it comes to the social instinct.
And yes, we probably are saying the same things...


----------



## kaleidoscope

@_brainheart_

I'm just saying the reason for the shame is different. For a social 4, they WANT to fit in but feel like they can't, that they're constantly rejected, etc. For a soc-last 4, it's more related to how bad they are at socializing as a result of being unconcerned with the instinct, but they *still *won't want to belong like a social 4 does. That's the important distinction here.


----------



## sodden

kaleidoscope said:


> @_brainheart_
> 
> I'm just saying the reason for the shame is different. For a social 4, they WANT to fit in but feel like they can't, that they're constantly rejected, etc. For a soc-last 4, it's more related to how bad they are at socializing as a result of being unconcerned with the instinct, but they *still *won't want to belong like a social 4 does. That's the important distinction here.


Okay! Thank you for explaining that! I totally agree with you, can't agree with you enough. That is precisely it. Thank you


----------



## Paradigm

kaleidoscope said:


> The blindspot is typically about *a lack of concern* in the instinct in question. There is an entirely different way in which you treat an instinct, depending on its position in the stacking. It's not that you experience brief, mild or extreme shame depending on the stackings. For example, the secondary instinct in _whatever enneatype_ is the one easiest to satisfy, and the one you rely on.


Too clean and cut for me. I vary from feeling indifferent to feeling frustrated to feeling okay about my sx. Maybe that's just me, maybe my situation just causes me to get ignored, or maybe it's simply part of being sp/sx (with low sx). Right now I'm frustrated (as someone surrounded by sx-lasts) that "no one" is willing to connect on a level I'm wanting. That doesn't seem "easiest to satisfy" to me 

I also don't agree with the last instinct being a _complete_ lack of concern, though I think there's truth to it. When confronted with soc, I feel shame like "why haven't I learned how to navigate this by now?" But left to my own devices I just don't care, it doesn't cross my mind. I guess it depends on the situation, and what kind of soc it is; for example, I can never really get interested in politics or pop culture.

EDIT: I walked away in the middle of writing this post and missed the latest... I agree with this, even when not being a 4 myself:


kaleidoscope said:


> ...it's more related to how bad they are at socializing as a result of being unconcerned with the instinct, but they *still *won't want to belong...


----------



## kaleidoscope

Paradigm said:


> Too clean and cut for me. I vary from feeling indifferent to feeling frustrated to feeling okay about my sx. Maybe that's just me, maybe my situation just causes me to get ignored, or maybe it's simply part of being sp/sx (with low sx). Right now I'm frustrated (as someone surrounded by sx-lasts) that "no one" is willing to connect on a level I'm wanting. That doesn't seem "easiest to satisfy" to me


I don't know about your subjective experience, but most theories state that your secondary instinct is the one you rely on, the one who assists you in your fulfilling your dominant instinct. It's one *least *likely to cause you worrying, because the amount of focus and attention you give to it is just right. Of course, since you're Sx-second, you still want the connection and might be frustrated about the lack of it, but I wasn't referring to that. I read somewhere that problems in your dominant instinct can go as far as keep you up all night due to worrying, I doubt your Sx problems would cause you that


----------



## Paradigm

kaleidoscope said:


> I don't know about your subjective experience, but most theories state that your secondary instinct is the one you rely on, the one who assists you in your fulfilling your dominant instinct. It's one *least *likely to cause you worrying really, because the amount of focus and attention you give to it is just right. Of course, since you're Sx-second, you still want the connection and might be frustrated about the lack of it, but I wasn't referring to that. I read somewhere that problems in your dominant instinct can go as far as keep you up all night due to worrying, I doubt your Sx problems would cause you that


I know... I wasn't arguing with _you_, simply with what the theory states. Providing another viewpoint, I guess. I can't say sx would keep me up at night, true, but I also can't say I feel completely comfortable about it. To an extent this is normal for sp/sx because SP goes "Holy crap I might get hurt if I let SX out!" even when there's still a desire to do so... But it (and what I described in my last post) also flies in the face of the theory. 

Then again, I'm suddenly reminded of how often I'm "kept up" at night due to social blunders with my closest friends, so I'm not sure wtf that says about me. Think this is more a shame guilt thing, though, because they're always situations in which I embarrassed either myself or them (or both).


----------



## Sina

This is a decent video on the Instinctual Variants from the Fauvres. I am not a fan of theirs, but this vid. is worth a watch. 

A few points:
1) Their Social instinct description is somewhat slanted in the extroverted Type 2 hostess direction (a Type 2 SO is one of their exemplar interviewees). Though, there is Type 5 elderly gentleman in the video whose answer to how his dom SO instinct manifests is quite interesting. Just keep in mind that SO instinct is not about extroversion, socializing and/or necessarily an Fe-ish approach to groups and interpersonal relations esp. in the cases of broader groups. 

Also, I've seen some people interpret "groups" in the SO sense as " special interest groups" lol. Groups is clearly also a reference to friends/family/acquaintances etc. 

2) I disagree with their use of the term "One on One" for SX firsts. As for why, I'll quote RH for efficiency. 



> Much has been said about this type preferring "one-on-one" relationships versus the Social type's preference for "larger groups," but a quick poll of one's acquaintances will reveal that almost all people prefer communicating one on one than in a group. The question is more one of the intensity of contact, and the strength of the desire for intimacy. Sexual types are the "intimacy junkies" of the Instinctual types, often neglecting pressing obligations or even basic "maintenance" if they are swept up in someone or something that has captivated them.


Here are notes I took from the video that those of you looking for a preview/overview can browse:

*1) How do instincts arise? *

- instincts arise as a reaction to perceived threat to survival, whether real or imagined

-when this happens, dominant instinct is activated to protect us

-gives convictions about how to protect ourselves

- key is to focus on which instinct is running the show; we overuse one
*
2) Overview of the Instinctual Variants' fundamental needs*:

Sp- track what we need..when we need it.. being acutely in tune with bodily safety, focus on self sufficiency esp. in an emergency 

So- who is doing what with whom to know who might help in emergency

sx- develop and maintain close intimate bonds with select few..protect us when all else fails
*
3) What are the 3 patterns of the Stackings?*

a) single dominant inst.

b) 2 instincts close to one another

c) instincts like 
stairsteps- instincts cascading into one another.

BUT 1 is always in charge.
*
4) Further understanding the Subtypes (Animal Kingdom Analogy):*

sp- security and well being of the body is prime, achieved in a more "solitary hunter" way so to speak, example: snakes, tigers

so- surviving by tracking others, groups and community, eg flocks of birds, wolves

sx- survival via mating; foxes and penguins; search for mate, intimacy and pair bonding.

*
5) Dominant Subtype Identifications*

Sp- I am my body. I must take care of myself.

So- I am my group. I must join others to survive

Sx- you and me. I am my relationship. I must have a mate to survive.

(mate or best friend to survive)

*6)* *Foci of Dom Subtypes*

Sp-- bodily comfort; what does my body needs in this moment; this is essential

so- why are they doing what they're doing..

sx- will you have my back. are we in synch?

*7)* *Crucial to note to determine dominant Subtype:* 

what makes you react badly?-real or imagined threat


*8) Exemplars* (treat them as broad examples; there are more variations within a type)
*
a) SP focus - food, shelter, clothing, time, money*

ex type 1- quiet time, never enough time energy or money

ex type 9- life revolves around basic necesseities

ex type 3- never had enough. 

things that endure..what's practical..

*SP FEAR* of not surviving-- mind tracks everything that's a threat to the body and sense of well being. uncnscious tells them about physical problem--fret, to push to have security, want resources to make me feel secure, very inclined to be nurturing of others. 
_*
b) SO focus - support, affiliation, belonging (or defining oneself or one's role in opposition to a group), hierarchy*_

ex type 6-- group acceptance, protecting the herd

ex type 2--feeling supported and supportive, having a ranking

ex type 6--desire to have an identity in a group

*[V. Imp]* Social Type 5-- _did not fraternize with people in the class..but knew abut them..knew all their names_

SO-- *you could be antisocial*, as well

*
An SO environment (The Oscars): *
a) measuring people, ranking, aspiration, connecting, belonging..what others are doing with others, knowing place in the group

*SO FEAR*- of exclusion, not belnging, being outcased or being low ranking

_*
c) SX focus- intimacy, bonding, charge, connection, intensity*_

ex Type 3--intimacy, affection, intensity and passion

Elaborating on Sx:

-- addressing needs with the mate, closeness, deep intimacy, wants to be attractive, fear of being undesirable.

--*peacocking*: exaggerating what will draw others to us

too much of a need to be just a unit.

*SX Fear:* Undesirability

*
9) Identifying Dominant Instinct:*

1) What triggers the instinct for you?
2) Again, what makes you react badly?

Examples:-

SP:
- time, being short on time
- money, being short on money
- survival alarm bell-- cranky, anxiety rising

SO:
-being unmatched with the group for Socials that identify with the group 
-not knowing or having a secure place in the hierarchy

SX:
- someone pulling away, loosing the connect
even if the other person needs space.
- sx's need things to be in synch again


----------



## suicidal_orange

I've read through this thread and it seems that I'm Sx/SP by default.

This is because SP stuff is effortless and Soc stuff baffling "why anyone would want to" as well as the "how can they do it, why can't I?"

I can see some Sx dom stuff but I'm really not all that passionate so have to wonder if I'm missing something. I could watch the video of those two strange experts but they usually just make me laugh :ninja:



I should also say I'm sorry for the lack of thanks - the button broke! Many insightful posts, especially by @Boss


----------



## susurration

brainheart said:


> Thanks, kaleidoscope! I found this very insightful, especially in regard to the instincts:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like with the core type, instinct stacking is easier to determine when unhealthy. This confirms to me that I'm a sexual dom, for this is 'how' I get unhealthy. Dropping and ignoring everything else to pursue what attracts me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for me is the self pres instinct. I take care of my needs, but it isn't something I obsess over. Also, I definitely use self pres to stabilize my sexual.
> 
> Yep, that's my relation to the social, for sure, and for this reason I thought it likely my dominant instinct, for with the social four descriptions the emphasis is on social shame. But I honestly don't focus on this all that often, it's just when I'm thrust into the social world. And then I think, _Holy crap. I suck at this. How have I not learned how to negotiate this aspect of life in all my years on the planet?_
> 
> Also, I like the explanations about the individual instincts, especially the emphasis that sexual is not 'one on one'. Lots of people seem to confuse sexual for romance. I think social, with it's attention to affection and support, and self pres, with it's attention to the sensual and long-term commitment, are often more romantic in the Valentine's Day, 'we'll be together forever, sweetie' sort of sense. I struggle with this sort of thing, because I can't fake or go along with it. It's either on for me or it is completely off. My self pres helps out a bit, but it's still a struggle.


I naturally gravitate to Naranjo who suggests that neurosis is innate for everyone, and that's the function of the instinct is a neurotic need in all forms.... regardless of 'level of health'.. 

I feel the romanticism of one-on-one is SP in combination with other things, but it has to be said that so/sx for example can jump between people and it's ok for them. So I do think "oneness" has some bearing on sx, but as a side effect.. of being convergent in focus I guess.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Boss said:


> *b) SP blind spot* - lack of solid foundation, lack in comfort and coziness, lack in attention to health and upkeep, since these people are rarely concerned about sp matters. There is fear is of being an "eternal child" who won’t take care of ones’ self and expectation of failure in dealing with sp instinct. They tend to look down on sp-domain, express certain cynicism towards it e.g. state that sp-firsts are too fearful and “don’t know how to really live".
> 
> _*More on SP blind spot*_​
> When the instinct for self-preservation is last in the instinctual stacking, the individual will often be somewhat ungrounded or seemingly “immature.” Such individuals often have a hard time focusing on issues such as financial security or the commitment to the development of practical skills. Sometimes, issues of health are ignored. In the more extroverted types, individuals who are self-pres last, often find it difficult to develop “inwardness.”


:sad: ....I panicked about a month ago that I'm getting old and I'm still a mess, chaotic with 0 structure..neither in my head nor in my life...worse...I'm blind to Sp matters it seems and i didn't even notice it till my mother brought it up when I was on vacation and fell into a rut...I was rotting at home with no idea what to do neglecting hygiene, eating poorly, sleeping badly etc...:S I'm doing the same right now...feel...sick....=_=.

:sad: I desperately need to figure out how to get my life on track, to keep order and not fall off track. I do tend to make plans to keep things orderly but after 2 weeks they all fall apart as I neglect them in order to do "interesting things".

:crying: need to fix this somehow and fast.



Who would have thought that So/Sx could dislike rules, hate societie's injustice, feel uncomfortable and anxious in groups with paranoid thoughts abut how groups can fail and get to the individuals...subjugation, discrimination..you name it...grr...I hate it.


----------



## Sina

This is a great post describing the SO instinct. If you think you need to understand the instinct better or are somehow having trouble getting over SO stereotypes (overly social/chatty/sheep-like etc.), I highly recommend the following post.




Monkey King said:


> In RL I decide what I'll be to a group and if I make a switch, you either stop walking with me or speed up to my pace... Hmm--I've always been a social nomad. To give you an idea I have 3 close friends and about 5 good friends. All of them have not met and i tend to keep the interaction between each one separate from the other. To this day, I have no idea why I have set it this way but I find it less self-consuming than hanging out with one large group who know each other through and through. So many expectations from the latter, not so many with the former.
> 
> 
> Don't presume this means I'm incredibly social. Often many of these people I interact(ed) with become frustrated at my inability to make an appearance to their social gathering. And pretty soon another group bites the dust. Which is fine because it signals that group did not have anything in particular worth interacting with.
> 
> 
> When I am with a group I am there and appear to have been there for awhile even though I've only entered that particular group for a week. But when I am away, it appears as though I've never been there with those people at all. I don't seem to feel any type of attachment with any group Ive passed through even though I know each and everyone of the people involved. People often feel a connection with me before I feel it with them.
> 
> I typically know the internal/external dynamic at play: their gossip, rank in the group, who is faking it, who does not care, who has false power, who has real power, the lackeys, and the waiting for an opportune time rebels. The manipulation factor I think is seen as manipulative because it's very easy to steer group movement when you know all the players and their position (and sometimes multiple positions--- they are the easiest one to spot by the way but the hardest to smoke out because of the gathered favors they seem to strategically gain. They are the pestiest enemies but also the best allies. If I'm creating a team, this dude would be my front man because of their influence across the group. It is in anyone's best interest to keep these guy as they are very instrumental in expanding influence outside the group.)
> 
> As an observer, which I believe myself to be, I can see open spots that if I really needed something done from the group, I can easily take advantage and manipulate situations in the group or influence key players to move a certain direction. In the times I've had to play these games, I realize that not only can I steer the group, I can also make it appear as though leadership reside with me, the group, or another person.
> 
> 
> Even though this seems exciting, well I am told that it sounds exciting to see this at play, it is very difficult to ever become close to anyone. You see people as systems within a system when all you really want is a person. Being an observer ultimately means being at a distance from everything else. Lastly, don't misunderstand my distance to be a sign of being less genuine. I use these insights usually to increase teamwork capacity and is how I often lead my teams.


----------



## Nirel

Boss said:


> *Sexual/Self-pres*
> 
> This subtype can appear almost Four-like. They can be dramatic and appear introspective, especially with the Four wing. There is an on and off quality to these Threes. They can be very emotional and then become very business like. It’s not uncommon to find this subtype in the arts, especially as actors, singers or performers. The outward sexual energy coupled with the secondary self-pres energy can cause these Threes to focus on projecting an image of themselves to the world. They will seek validation in the area of their persona. This type especially wrestles with the authenticity of the persona/image they create. On the one hand, the image protects the real self, but at the same time they hate the image they project. This subtype is likely to be in a constant state of flux when it comes to the image they project and for this reason, they run the risk of burn-out and disillusionment. They are more prone to depression than the other subtypes.
> 
> When healthier, these Threes begin to trust their intimate relationships, and begin to disentangle the real self from the flux of partial identities they create. They learn that being vulnerable is necessary if they are to get what they really want, which is to reveal the real self and trust that they are lovable even with their flaws.
> 
> 
> *Sexual/Social*
> 
> The focus of this subtype is less on material gain. The basic fear for this type is loss of intimate love. The sex/soc subtype, like the sex/self-pres, lacks trust in their intimates. Because they feel unworthy of true love, they don’t believe that anyone can love them solely for themselves. Therefore, they continuously strive to hold onto their intimates’ admiration, deluding themselves that if they are admired, they may become worthy of love. They do this through vigorous maintenance of their appearance, achievements, etc. Ageing is often especially difficult for this subtype.
> 
> This insecurity leads to an incessant need for reassurance from intimates, in the form of words of affirmation or time spent together (to the exclusion of others). This insatiable need often leads to intense jealousy, which only serves to distance others from them, thus erroneously affirming the Three's basic fear that they are unworthy of true love. While they share a lot with the sex/self-pres Three, the secondary social instinct adds an element of competition when it comes to questions of desirability. This subtype likes to be seen as the alpha male or alpha female.
> 
> When the sex/soc is healthier, they realize this competition is self-defeating. They can take comfort in the thought that another person’s success and attention do not take away their worth in any way.


Very harsh words. I'm definitely not a jealous person, that's all I can say... :sad:


----------



## Napoleptic

Thank you very much for this thread @Boss ! Many thought trains running about in my brain just now because of it.

Personal dislike of compatibility theories aside, I just ran across this and found it thought-provoking:



Almost said:


> *Flow of Instinctual Energies & Compatibility*
> 
> When we invest our energy, most of it is devoted to fulfillment of our primary instinct. The remaining energy radiates or flows onto the secondary instinct and finally - onto the last instinct, which receives the smallest share. There are two possible configurations or directions for this flow. In first configuration, energy is invested in the order of sx→sp→so→sx. This direction gives rise to three stackings: sx/sp, sp/so, so/sx. In the second configuration, energy is invested in the order of sx→so→sp→sx, which gives rise to the other three stackings: sx/so, so/sp and sp/sx.
> 
> *Syn-flow:* sp→so→sx→sp
> *Stackings involved:* sp/so→so/sx→>sx/sp→sp/so
> *Direction:* Compelled toward people. Acting upon and with others as a born insider i.e.- deeply human.
> 
> *Contra-flow:* sp→sx→so→sp
> *Stackings involved:* sp/sx→sx/so→so/sp→sp/sx
> *Direction:* Compelled against people. Seething belligerent outsiders; 'antisocial', provoking, reverse-flow change catalysts. In some profound sense, rejecting the human condition, their own and/or that of others.
> 
> The two flows move in the opposite directions. This antithesis can be seen if the instinctual stackings are compared in pairs:
> 
> so/sx - including, associating, affiliating, networking, incorporating, interconnecting, introducing, unifying, linking, bonding, annexing, cooperating, receiving
> sx/so - excluding, eliminating, dividing, separating, contradicting, subverting, confronting, rebuffing, challenging, interrupting, reforming, rupturing
> 
> sx/sp - intensifying, escalating, rising, surging, enlivening, invigorating, accelerating, stimulating, energizing, vitalizing, reviving, animating, inspiriting
> sp/sx - dulling, calming, quieting, grounding, descending, lowering, dampening, numbing, desensitizing, exhausting, deadening, extinguishing, making still
> 
> sp/so - conserving, protecting, maintaining, preserving, supplying, repairing, sustaining, stewarding
> so/sp - utilizing, employing, implementing, expending, exercising, spending, capitalizing, expropriating
> 
> It is speculated that people with stackings that are part of same flow progression generally have more understanding and smoother interaction, since they are channeling their energies in the same manner. Interactions of stackings that are part of the same flow have the potential to cover for one's blindspot instinct as well as reinforce one's own instinctual energy flow. For example: if one person's stacking is sx/sp, this person is directing energy in the following manner sx->sp->so, in which case another person with sp/so stacking will be reinforcing to their weaker secondary sp->so link and covering for their SO-last blind spot. On the other hand interactions with people who are channeling their energies in the opposite direction can feel dull, draining and disorienting.


----------



## aconite

I'm Sx/Sp, but I relate to contra-flow more than to syn-flow (yeah, surprising, I know). Also, I tend to get along better with Sx/So and Sx/Sp than with Sp/So IRL (my absolutely worst relationship was with a Sp/So person and yeah, their preoccupation with self-pres drove me bananas even though I didn't know anything about instincts then).


----------



## Sina

@Napoleptic

You're welcome. Glad you find it useful. The flow stuff was in the 16types article, but I didn't find it useful/convincing enough of a resource. So, it wasn't added to the main article posts. But, it's thought provoking.


----------



## Monkey King

> *Syn-flow:* sp→so→sx→sp
> *Stackings involved:* sp/so→so/sx→>sx/sp→sp/so
> 
> 
> *Contra-flow:* sp→sx→so→sp
> *Stackings involved:* sp/sx→sx/so→so/sp→sp/sx
> *Direction:* Compelled against people. Seething belligerent outsiders; 'antisocial', provoking, reverse-flow change catalysts. In some profound sense, rejecting the human condition, their own and/or that of others.


LMAO, no wonder. That's good material. I notice little barriers in conversation even when it is not intentional. If this theory holds, it really explains a few things. If not then the mystery still remains with a few people in my life. lol

But definitely with the contra-flow folks, I've noticed a push away as though I can't be trusted. It could be that I am imagining things but it certainly feels that way with some friends and family members and long-term acquaintances I've known at work. After awhile I get bored and drop the whole attempt at establishing some baseline. 

Generally speaking, I gravitate towards people of sx/sp preferences because they seem to augment whatever it is I'm preoccupied with.


----------



## Sina

This is a very useful post. @brainheart has shared some notes from an insightful talk on Fours and Instinctual Variants. 



brainheart said:


> Notes from their _On All Fours_ cds/mp3s, five hours of info (I know, an awful pun).
> 
> 
> I've never been a big fan of the free stuff of the Fauvres I've seen or their tests, but I've been enjoying listening to this. Maybe when they can talk longer (and with others, this was more of a weekend conference situation) they get the better information out, I don't know. I found it very insightful.
> 
> 
> Anyway. The instincts in general:
> 
> 
> Self pres: I am my body. I must take care of my body first and foremost. Sense of seriousness/groundedness. Mimics gut. A person who is self pres will seem more of the instinctual triad. Self pres may think they are sexual but for them one to one is about enjoyment, not intimacy. Pleasure in one to one is akin to other material delights (good nap, chocolate sundae, etc). They possess an equal sort of value.
> 
> 
> Social: I am my group. I must belong to survive. Mimics head. A person who is social will seem more of the head triad. Focus on the others both known and unknown. Whole is greater than its parts.
> 
> 
> Sexual: I am my intimate relationships. You and me against the world. Mimics heart. A person who is sexual will seem more of the image triad. Eye contact. Intimate connection. Creation. When we are being creative we are tapping into our sexual instinct. What's up close and personal, between you and me. Intimacy is very intriguing- amplified. Connect and find meaning in everything.
> 
> 
> The instincts as related to fours:
> 
> 
> *Social four* feels lots of tension because they feel the need to belong and be authentic/different at same time. Typically manifests in an antisocial fashion in fours, so they are likely to think they aren't a social type. In tests they typically answer sexual and self pres equally because they don't relate to the usual social markers (but they don't overly identify with sexual or self pres either). Desire to be original/ stand out but shame about wanting to stand out. If exceptional they no longer belong and then they will feel like an outcast. Low side is shame. High side is honor/excelling. Ugly duckling. Eeyore type quality (check it out, @_kaleidoscope_!) Pride in suffering and in not measuring up. "If I suffer enough I will know who I am." Very aware not as good socially as others. Kurt Cobain is given as an example for social four. Punk kid picked on by jocks, becomes rock star which he both wanted and hates, hates himself for wanting it. Becomes antisocial.
> 
> 
> *Self pres four* is contained. Tenacious, precise, methodical, one-like. Suffering for the sake of aesthetic beauty. Lawrence of Arabia. Long suffering, steely quality. Criticism directed inward. I will do it on my own. Endures. Wants to leave a body of work as a memorial, testament to who they were. Least hung up about sex- see it as more of a bodily need than something greater. Gives Russ Hudson as an example, going to the library to work on the enneagram book every day, even if he didn't feel like it. The most self-disciplined four.
> 
> 
> *Sexual Four:* Drive to pair bond. Profound/deep relationship. Wanting to be close enough with someone to show who you really are. Crave intimacy, deeply desire relationship. Sex=intimacy=love=acceptance. Identify with ability to compete and win. Angry envy. I'm good enough, you're no better than I am. I have a right to this. More assertive. Connecting or not connecting. Emotionally reckless. Gambler mentality. Life is a series of fits and starts. All on or all off. Can't stay disciplined/more about the lightbulb moment. They give the example of Angelina Jolie in the movie Gia, where her mom is leaving her and she flips out at this. Sexual fours essentially freak out when denied an intimate bond. Which leads me to what I consider *the most important thing they said: *
> 
> 
> *You will see your enneatype at its most unhealthy/most obvious in moments of stress for your instinct. This is a great way to determine your instinct. Ask yourself, What triggers a four reaction in you? What makes you unhealthy/crazy? If anything, ignore the rest (don't get caught up in behavior/character traits) and just **DETERMINE YOUR TRIGGER!! **Motivation is everything.*
> 
> 
> For self preservation fours it will be a health fear, a fear of not having personal body needs met.
> 
> 
> For social fours it will be a faux pas situation or feeling like an outcast.
> 
> 
> For sexual fours it will be the denial of an intimate bond, loss of an intimate relationship.
> 
> 
> I would love to hear how particular fours' instincts are triggered as a way of illustrating the theory. I'll give one for myself. I'm a sexual four. I know this because when I was deemed not worth it by someone I was in love with I called, texted, emailed him incessantly, screaming and demanding that he pay attention to me, then begging him not to leave me because he made me feel whole, he made me feel right and without him I felt all of my flaws. (Not only that, he was my number one confidante who I shared all my deepest darkest secrets with.) I got extremely assertive and demanding and angry about it. I was going to make him suffer for what he did to me, just so he could feel one ounce of the pain I was feeling. I was a total hysterical wreck. I think most people who see me day to day would presume I'm a self pres type because I'm pretty contained and I seem relatively relaxed. But I'm in a far healthier place now because I've been working on this in myself. Also, I'm pretty avoidant as far as that sort of intensity goes now (so maybe not so healthy). But I know my trigger (I figured this out pre enneagram). If I feel like my husband is upset with me or if our relationship is lacking the intensity/connection I desire it really preoccupies me.
> 
> As far as stacking goes, I definitely see social as more of a four trigger than self pres. Self pres feels the most stable of the three. So I'm not sure if that means it's in the middle or it's last.
> 
> @_Boss_, you might be interested in this.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Boss said:


> *1) How do instincts arise? *
> 
> - instincts arise as a reaction to perceived threat to survival, whether real or imagined
> 
> -when this happens, dominant instinct is activated to protect us
> 
> -gives convictions about how to protect ourselves
> 
> - key is to focus on which instinct is running the show; we overuse one *(I think when my special relationships are secure, I'm content and move to focus on how things are in my social groups - that I fit and belong and things are good. But if something goes awry with my special relationships - I avoid the group, I don't care where I fit until I sort that out first)
> **
> 2) Overview of the Instinctual Variants' fundamental needs*:
> 
> Sp- track what we need..when we need it.. being acutely in tune with bodily safety, focus on self sufficiency esp. in an emergency
> 
> So- who is doing what with whom to know who might help in emergency
> 
> sx- develop and maintain close intimate bonds with select few..protect us when all else fails *<-----Yes*
> *
> 3) What are the 3 patterns of the Stackings?*
> 
> a) single dominant inst.
> 
> b) 2 instincts close to one another *(So/Sx or Sx/So yeah....)*
> 
> c) instincts like
> stairsteps- instincts cascading into one another.
> 
> BUT 1 is always in charge.
> *
> 4) Further understanding the Subtypes (Animal Kingdom Analogy):*
> 
> sp- security and well being of the body is prime, achieved in a more "solitary hunter" way so to speak, example: snakes, tigers
> 
> so- surviving by tracking others, groups and community, eg flocks of birds, wolves
> 
> sx- survival via mating; foxes and penguins; search for mate, intimacy and pair bonding. *(Much easier to see back when I was single, that's fo 'sho! I feel like I didn't feel 'at home' in life until after I got married. But what is it about that, that makes me 'ashamed' to admit that? like I 'should' have been enough alone? Is that messages from my social groups that causes me to be at odds with how I feel and I think I should feel? hmm...)*
> 
> *
> 5) Dominant Subtype Identifications*
> 
> Sp- I am my body. I must take care of myself.
> 
> So- I am my group. I must join others to survive *(I feel I must join others to have relationships....)*
> 
> Sx- you and me. I am my relationship. I must have a mate to survive. *(I feel I can survive without a mate, I just wouldn't be free to be my happiest and best self...I'd just be in 'survival mode' without that...)
> *
> (mate or best friend to survive)
> 
> *6)* *Foci of Dom Subtypes*
> 
> Sp-- bodily comfort; what does my body needs in this moment; this is essential *(HA! Inferior Se makes this one a major weak area for me LOL)*
> 
> so- why are they doing what they're doing..
> 
> sx- will you have my back. are we in synch? *(LOL - yeah - I obsess about not being in-sync with my special people hahah - sigh - this is what leads me to study typology, to remind myself WHY we're different and why that's OKAY! **:wink: )
> *
> *7)* *Crucial to note to determine dominant Subtype:*
> 
> what makes you react badly?-real or imagined threat *(I'd like more examples - not sure how this helps...)
> *
> 
> *8) Exemplars* (treat them as broad examples; there are more variations within a type)
> *a) SP focus - food, shelter, clothing, time, money**(Yeah - this is totally my lovely Type 5 INTP man)*
> 
> ex type 1- quiet time, never enough time energy or money
> 
> ex type 9- life revolves around basic necesseities
> 
> ex type 3- never had enough.
> 
> things that endure..what's practical..
> 
> *SP FEAR* of not surviving-- mind tracks everything that's a threat to the body and sense of well being. unconscious tells them about physical problem--fret, to push to have security, want resources to make me feel secure, very inclined to be nurturing of others.
> _*b) SO focus - support, affiliation, belonging (or defining oneself or one's role in opposition to a group), hierarchy*__*(I'd like to hear about introverts who are So-dom....it is really hard to imagine with what I read so far)*_
> 
> ex type 6-- group acceptance, protecting the herd
> 0
> ex type 2--feeling supported and supportive, having a ranking *(I do relate to this....)*
> 
> ex type 6--desire to have an identity in a group
> 
> *[V. Imp]* Social Type 5-- _did not fraternize with people in the class..but knew abut them..knew all their names_
> 
> SO-- *you could be antisocial*, as well
> 
> *
> An SO environment (The Oscars): *
> a) measuring people, ranking, aspiration, connecting, belonging..what others are doing with others, knowing place in the group
> 
> *SO FEAR*- of exclusion, not belonging, being outcasted or being low ranking *(Hmm...I have assumed that all humans want to belong....)*
> 
> *
> c) SX focus- intimacy, bonding, charge, connection, intensity (I wonder if the confusion is because being married to an SP-dom has taught me to cool it off a bit?? LOL)*
> 
> ex Type 3--intimacy, affection, intensity and passion
> 
> Elaborating on Sx:
> 
> -- addressing needs with the mate, closeness, deep intimacy, wants to be attractive, fear of being undesirable.
> 
> --*peacocking*: exaggerating what will draw others to us
> 
> too much of a need to be just a unit.
> 
> *SX Fear:* Undesirability *(Shh - - yes I feel this way, but I don't think I 'peacock' for it hahah)*
> 
> *
> 9) Identifying Dominant Instinct:*
> 
> 1) What triggers the instinct for you?
> 2) Again, what makes you react badly?
> 
> Examples:-
> 
> SP:
> - time, being short on time
> - money, being short on money
> - survival alarm bell-- cranky, anxiety rising
> 
> SO:
> -being unmatched with the group for Socials that identify with the group
> -not knowing or having a secure place in the hierarchy
> 
> SX:
> - someone pulling away, loosing the connect
> even if the other person needs space.
> - sx's need things to be in synch again* (Wow - I must really be Sx because yeah - these are triggers. Is it normal for an SX to not want to admit to being an SX????)*


This was soo very helpful! I have usually thought I am So/Sx/Sp - I am open to getting feedback on this or questions to help evaluate. The guy in the video talking about how he came to see his friend and was aggravated when there were other friends there - - That's totally me! I also seem to have temporary obsessions - - seem to be consumed by one or two things at a time. But I've read in other threads things about SX-doms that are oh so very intense (perhaps they are Extraverts and that's all that is different?) that didn't sound like 'me'. I'm starting to think I may be Sx/So/Sp and follow the example of having two instincts close together which is making it cluttered and harder to sort out!


----------



## zallla

@_Julia Bell_, I _really_ envy you because you know yourself that well! :shocked: And also because you seem to be so happy with the way things are around you 

I don't know my stacking anymore but what I noticed was that we are most likely not having the same one. Many of the things you mentioned are the exact opposite in me, that was a bit surprising to notice... But maybe this is really just stacking- and not Enneagram-related thing 




Julia Bell said:


> What's funny is often people have mentioned how I'm extremely good at packing lightly. Like, extremely lightly. I laughed one day when this adult I trust pointed out, "You pack lightly for a girl... You pack lightly for a person!" I know how to make a little amount of stuff stretch. In fact, I don't like having a lot of stuff to carry with me.
> 
> Bottom line, I don't need a lot to keep me safe and happy and comfortable. I'm pretty adaptable when it comes to traveling for this reason. I'm used to having to be resourceful in order to meet all my Sp needs.


I suck at this xD And I hate traveling because it's so hard to know what kind of packing choices would satisfy me the whole time. Ugh, I hate it when I have nothing interesting to do, read, wear etc. and become easily frustrated if that happens so I usually pack a _huge_ amount of books and a lot of clothes so that I'll definitely have something I like and also something that fits for my state of mind whatever it would be. I could never imagine traveling somewhere with barely anything with me. It's not that I would be materialistic but I'm afraid of having nothing that makes me feel good. I don't even like visiting people for many days because I always think I'm not able to do what I find interesting, become irritated and don't have enough my own time and cannot follow my own diet etc. I laugh at myself for sometimes thinking I could be _adaptable_ - it's just something I wished I was because subconsciously I felt it would make me a better person but it's also something I'm most often not. Or at least, I'm adaptable only when it serves some bigger motivation or goal I want to achieve. You, on the other hand, must be rather pleasant company since you are so adaptable 




> My sense of style even when dressing up is rather practical. Sometimes this makes me look slightly odd in the eyes of society. I look really plain, most times. When I have to dress up, I go for classy. I carry around a purse not because it's cool, but because I can fit all these useful things in it. My sister will often point out trendy bags and purses, and I will not follow at all. It doesn't matter to me. Does it carry stuff? Yes. Awesome. I do pay attention to stuff like fashion and trends for two reasons, mainly:
> 
> 1) I do pay attention to what I think is beautiful.
> and
> 2) I hate standing out in the crowd.


This was also the most interesting because I'm just the opposite! Not very practical (although also I hate having too many bags so I'll just have one that is huge), don't care about being classy and I _want _to stand out in the crowd (in some way at least) xD Plus, I have no idea what's in fashion, really. I'm just not interested. It's my SO who pays more attention to that and then informs _me_ thinking I'd be even slightly interested xD 

Anyway, it's REALLY interesting to see how huge impact stacking and perhaps fix differences etc. could have. You really remind me of my SO, he's sx-last too, I think your style is what he's trying to suggest for me. And also he hates to differ from most in any way.




> I like blending in seamlessly to the crowd. I'm really good at blending into groups. Slipping into new environments and new cultures and such. I know how to be open enough to form connections with people even when I'm in a position where I know nothing.


Fi-user can do that? :shocked: Whatever, _I_ could never do that  Situations like those make me both insecure and frustrated, I hate groups, any groups really (well, perhaps my own family I can tolerate), I only want to be with one person (and even choose that person by myself) so I have very little interest in them and feel like an outsider if I'm forced to join... I'm awful at networking, blending into groups and getting to know people, I feel I lack some kind of manual to do it. 





> I'm also really good when it comes to knowing who is who and who is trustworthy in a group of people. In fact, I like studying groups of people and how they interact. ^_^ I like experimenting in the social sphere. For example, when I came to PerC I pretty quickly was able to sort out who was recognized for what, what sort of relationships some users had with others. I was able to sort out who I thought was trustworthy. And *confession time* I was able to surreptitiously or not-so surreptitiously forge connections with those people. That makes me feel manipulative. O___O But I was also able to help new members and welcome them in too later on, and point them towards trustworthy people and resources... *confession time over*


You know, it always amazes me when people do that because I just don't get _how_ you do what you do! Seriously, it took me AGES to get to know people here, it took me at least a year or so to realize there are moderators ie some kind of authorities here, that we are not all "equal" here. And I still have no idea who are in what groups or connections with each other. If I notice some people are a couple, it's by mistake or something or because they have put it in their signature (which is really nice because otherwise I'd have no idea). Hmm, I'm starting to think there's just no way I'd be so-dom 




> I'm enthusiastic about things, but I tend to keep it down. I usually feel nervous getting all excited about something I'm into. It's almost like I feel like it would inconvenience the person I'm talking to, lol.


I've never felt nervous about expressing I'm excited but I could be nervous when other's _aren't_  And I've been humiliated when people have criticized my enthusiasm like it was a bad thing to express it  It's sad that most of the time when one-to-one, I feel I should try to control my enthusiasm because I want us to be on the same level and the other person just usually isn't as enthusiastic as I am (although once I met a girl whom my SO had warned me about, he said she has ADHD or something, and then we talked more than an hour together and it was one of the greatest hours I've ever had - finally I had someone as _in_ as I was xD). With my SO I don't control myself that much usually and then he says things like "Whoa, you're zealous/energetic/happy" like it's something negative -.-


Thanks Julia, your reply was so informative!  Now I really wonder what's _my_ stacking if that's yours... Feel free to suggest something if you guys have any clue


----------



## Jewl

@zallla, haha, sounds like you're Sx/... something? XD 

I think the social bit of me does have to do with how interested I am in people. I might not be so great at social stuff if I didn't love observing and studying and getting to know people groups and individuals. Plus I'm surrounded by rather outgoing people -- people more outgoing than I am by a long stretch, and I'm pretty sure they've rubbed off on me. I've also got a really diverse group of friends. Like, I might have one super conservative more strict-ish friend but then I might have a super liberal laid back friend, and of course I know both of the people they choose to hang out with as well. My family is kind of the same way. My dad's side of the family is 100% different from my mom's super mixed up side, lol. But I get to experience both of them. 

So some of this is just because of my environment, probably. And maybe there is something to being an ENFP after all.  Striking up conversation with a stranger isn't difficult for me. 

I just have the strangest feeling you don't have to be Not-Socially-Awkward to be of the social instinct. 

But I suppose if you can't relate at all...  I got the sense that you liked being within a group. But maybe not for Social reasons. 

Maybe just try and find your "blind spot"? From what you've said, it seems to point to your stacking being more Sx/Sp.


----------



## zallla

Julia Bell said:


> I think the social bit of me does have to do with how interested I am in people. I might not be so great at social stuff if I didn't love observing and studying and getting to know people groups and individuals. Plus I'm surrounded by rather outgoing people -- people more outgoing than I am by a long stretch, and I'm pretty sure they've rubbed off on me. I've also got a really diverse group of friends. Like, I might have one super conservative more strict-ish friend but then I might have a super liberal laid back friend, and of course I know both of the people they choose to hang out with as well. My family is kind of the same way. My dad's side of the family is 100% different from my mom's super mixed up side, lol. But I get to experience both of them.


Both my parent's are sp-dom and we were never educated to pay much attention to so-issues. Weird enough, both my brothers are rather skilled at dealing with so-issues - and one of them accused me for having so poor social skills, no "cool" friends and no connections to the "important" people or something like that. Like I cared about those people at school... But that really hurt, it was awful when he started to criticize me about all that. Anyway, I think I'm not sharing that kind of interest you described. It's something different although I definitely don't want to be rejected by the ones I do care about, to them I can be very kind and friendly.




> Striking up conversation with a stranger isn't difficult for me.


Also I could do it if it's just one person but a group of people is too much to chew, IMO 




> I got the sense that you liked being within a group. But maybe not for Social reasons.


I only like it when it's something really tight and close like a family, otherwise I don't. I've learned to tolerate it but I don't really _like _it so much. I even avoid groups that would only include people I could have one-to-one moments with. I don't like that kind of sharing and I don't even bother to introduce friend A to friend B. Why should I? I don't even want them to bond with each other. I like to keep certain areas in my life separate from each other and relationships is definitely one huge thing.



> Maybe just try and find your "blind spot"?


I've tried that, I only concluded I'm so-last since that's what I find most boring and because I seem to lack certain awareness to so-issues and actually don't even care (as long as they don't call me anti-social which I'm not). Perhaps I indeed am so-last. All that being afraid of rejection seems to be a 6 thing anyway.

I think I'm definitely most neurotic in sp issues, really. I could worry about my health in any possible way you could imagine. Something in my body to which I usually don't pay much attention to could freak me out so easily. I'm totally hypochondriac. Or, have been, now I know that I'm usually just being irrational. And I can become very paranoid of machines, trees, buildings etc. thinking they could be inaccurately planned or made. I can be so paranoid of anything I notice in my surroundings. Someone sneezes and I immediately try to protect myself assuming the bacteria could flow right into my nose or something haha. And I have troubles in many other sp issues like diet. I have no idea what I should eat and wouldn't like to think about it too much and then am only happy when my doctor puts me on a strict diet. Or then I'm the complete opposite, ignore the rules and eat something I shouldn't. I could get obsessed about something and then eat a lot of that... until I find something else. And I was even anorectic, I seem to either control my diet or then be ignorant. Most of the time I ignore my needs. Well, I guess I cannot be sp-last but sp-dom seems a bit too much... Meh, I don't know what I am -.- (btw, I don't know, all this could be related to CFs)




> From what you've said, it seems to point to your stacking being more Sx/Sp.


Yeah, I thought so for a pretty long time actually... But people said I seemed more so/sx and it was confusing... I recognize many sx issues though, especially when I feel normal. Then I feel strong, a bit impertinent and cheeky. And I like it so much  I even recognize that I enjoy certain excitement in my life, it's like there's this whole side of me but when I'm not feeling myself, it looks like it was never there and I forget I was once like that. But when I start to feel better again, I remember all those things and feel so good about myself. Like, I could be a daredevil when I was young and I still enjoy things like that. I just don't understand how I can forget that so often, where do I lost that when I don't feel good? It's a huge switch. And a confusing one -.-


Oh, and thank you so much for your feedback, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sina

*Reminder:*
This is a resource thread. You can discuss theory etc, with personal examples, but *don't turn into a long personal typing discussion.*

Stay on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## zallla

^whoopsie, I forgot, I'm really sorry :blushed:


----------



## Sina

^^ lol it's ok @zallla

p.s. hypochondria deserves a thread of its own :laughing: mine is so hilarious that i could give any 6 a run for their money in the 'paranoia' department when i get into hypochondriac mode. it's fuckin ludicrous.


----------



## Jewl

Well, here is an observation about So and Sp (because @zallla mentioned it [hehe, I forgot too]). 

Sometimes the descriptions of the "blind spots" of So and Sp seem like they could also just be the reaction of a So-dom or Sp-dom who just doesn't have their needs met. Is that possible? For example, I _think _my father is Sp-dom, but he does worry about financial security, health, safety, very Sp-needs. And sometimes ends up accidentally neglecting to meet his own needs, just causing himself more stress. Yet he does have this whole "comfort, self" focused Sp-style of living. And couldn't a So-dom who never gets their own needs met get cynical regarding groups and people and such? It seems like a hard line to draw, to be honest. 

Second thing. About group interaction versus one-on-one interaction (this has been mentioned before). Even though I'm Sp/So, and I'm pretty good with forming connections, I do so one-on-one. One at a time. I'm not one of those people who can talk to a whole group or something like that. I also don't think most people with a So-preference are, either. 

I think that with a So-preference, it becomes easy to know which individuals are right to talk with and form a connection with. I think some So-doms might find it easier to be within a group "quietly", sitting in the backseat and kind of becoming a part of it in that manner. 

Perhaps people shouldn't focus on the way in which a person forms connections with other people (groups, one on one, small groups, you name it), but should focus on how they view the connections they make. 

My sister who is Sp/Sx seems to need to have a different "connection" with people than I do. She just wants one person to have her back. She also feels like she has to really get this person, like they've got to be on the same wavelength. I'm not quite like that. I don't need to be on the same "wavelength" or whatever. But I do feel much better and safer with people around me. And I do, of course, enjoy the company.


----------



## Octavarium

@Boss, or anyone else who might be able to answer this question: you said that the passion of the type plays out in the area of the dominant instinct, but you've also warned against using combined type/instinct descriptions. Does that mean we should be able to make clear connections between our type and the way we "use" our instincts, or should they be treated almost as completely separate typologies? Using myself as an example (but I'm asking this as a broader question, not trying to turn this into a type me thread) I identify as a 1 and until fairly recently I was quite sure that I'm sp. As far as I can tell, however, the perfectionism and resentment of the type don't manifest in the area of self preservation. I have all sorts of standards I want to live up to, ideas about the way things should be, ETC. but I don't think I have any particular standards related to self preservation. Making sure that I, or other people, have the correct diet, the correct exercise routine and so on is not something I care about. Is that a good reason for me to think I'm either not sp or not a one, or is it better to work out core type and instincts separately and not worry about whether they line up?


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Octavarium

Type/instinct descriptions are usually unhelpful (particularly the Oceanmoonshine ones) because they are behavioral more than anything else. They don't really tackle how the passion of the enneatype interacts with the instinct and instead just talk about how this certain combination is shy, or nervous, or volatile, or whatever. This is why usually these things are used a complement, and not a basis for your typing. For example, I can relate a lot to the Sx/Sp description of Fours, but I'm rather Sp-last.

As an Sx 4, my envy is mainly geared towards Sx areas. It's the area where I worry most, am most restless, feel the most longing and frustration. The passion of my type, as well as all the negative tendencies, all tend to be most prominent in things like intimate relationships, pursuing my passions, my search for excitement and intensity, etc. The envy in Sp & So areas is _nowhere_ near as present and all-consuming as it is in Sx things.

What you gave as an example of your perfectionism not manifesting itself in Sp areas is *highly *telling, actually. It likely points to you not being an Sp-dom.


----------



## Sina

I posted Beatrice Chestnut's soundcloud earlier on the thread. Beginning with an introduction to Naranjo's Sub Type theory, I will follow up with a transcript of Chestnut's soundcloud that I shared earlier. Thanks @_sodden_ for linking the Subtype Knowledge page on another thread. 
*

I. What is the Subtype ( acc. to Naranjo)?*


In introducing the theory of personality behind the Enneagram in the introductory chapter of his 1990 book, _Enneatype Structures: Self-Analysis for the Seeker_, Naranjo devotes a page and a half, plus an illustrative figure, to defining the nature of subtypes. I may not have a thorough enough grasp of all the Enneagram literature, but to the best of my knowledge, this is the only place where we find a written description of what the subtype is, how it operates, and how it fits together with the larger Enneagram view of the structure of the personality.


To summarize and paraphrase what Naranjo says in these paragraphs, he explains that, according to the Protoanalytic theory of personality [Ichazo’s Enneagram map], the personality is composed of three elements: 1) a cognitive faculty, 2) an emotional or passionate faculty, and 3) an instinctual level that encompasses and reflects the pervasiveness of three goals of human instinctual behavior – survival (the self-preservation instinct), relationships (the social instinct), and pleasure (the sexual or one-to-one instinct).


Naranjo explains that individuals usually experience an imbalance with regard to their dominant instinct, as the passion manifests through one more than the other two, and part of the work is in the correction of this imbalance. This imbalance is the result of “an invasion of the instinctual sphere by an egoist factor…a displacement of a passion from the lower emotional center to one of the instinctual sub-centers” (Naranjo, 1990, p. 3). This causes a condition in which a person’s instinct is “bound” by the ego or the fixated personality in the form of the mental fixation and the associated passion. As a result, the person is not free to act on free-flowing instinctual impulses, but those instincts – which Naranjo explicitly describes as healthy when “free” – are now bound up with and interfered with by the passion and the supporting cognitive fixation. 


So, this is what the subtype is within Naranjo’s theoretical description of the personality. Health, or the optimal state, is characterized by “unobstructed instinctual self-regulation,” but when the fixated personality holds sway, instinct is curtailed as it is put in service of the passion as part of the functioning of the fixated personality. And as many people who teach the subtypes today do point out, subtype, or instinct-bound-by-passion behavior, represents the person’s most automatic or most unconscious behavior. Subtype expresses a compulsion – or as Naranjo puts it, a neurotic need – which is an insatiable need that drives behavior forcefully at the instinctual level.


But, how do the subtypes manifest in terms of personality descriptions? How are they characterized? As I said, before I heard Naranjo’s 2004 presentation of all 27 subtypes, I couldn’t find very much information about the 27 characters, and I couldn’t find my subtype within the type Two descriptions. 


However, learning the longer, more complete version of the subtypes from Naranjo in 2004 gave me a much more comprehensible, more thorough sense of the 27 subtypes. Within this schema, I found my own subtype, and with the help of some of Naranjo’s assistants I learned _a great deal_ of new information about myself. I found what he presented to be far more coherent, systematic, and insightful than any account of the subtypes I had ever heard or read before this time. Also, I clarified some crucial aspects of my personality that I had never seen clearly before hearing Naranjo talk about my subtype, self-preservation Two.


One of the interesting features of this description of the subtypes is that for each of the nine types, one of the three subtypes is what Naranjo calls the “countertype,” a subtype that “goes against” the prominent energetic flow of the passion (while the other two go with it more). Naranjo described the countertype as “being upside-down,” with respect to the usual understanding of the type and the passion. This is another useful concept that I believe shows the more complete nature of Naranjo’s 2004 articulation that has been so far neglected by the larger Enneagram community. Countertypes can look different than the other two subtypes and can often be mistaken for other types (which may be a major source of mistyping).



*II. Description of the Subtypes*

The second of three guest blogs by Beatrice Chestnut, Ph.D.


What follows here is a brief description of each of the 27 subtype characters according to Naranjo’s 2004 lecture. (I will abbreviate as follows: SP=self-preservation, SO=Social, and 1-1=one-to-one.) I also indicate which of the three subtypes in each personality is the countertype, the type that goes against the usual flow of the passion as expressed by the type. 


*ONES*
The SP One is the most anxious and worried One and, perhaps, the most anxious and worried of all the types, Sixes included. SP Ones usually report having had a history of being put in the position of taking on a large amount of the responsibility for the family at an early age – too much responsibility. The SP One is the true perfectionist, needing to control everything and make sure everything is right and okay all the time. Controlling the environment is related to ensuring the One’s sense of survival.


If the SP One is the true perfectionist among the Ones, the SO One is perfect. The SO One has a teacher mentality and feels a need to represent the perfect model of how to be. SO Ones can be above-it-all, or know-it-alls, as they can appear superior and highly confident in their view of what is the right way to do things. The need for superiority reflects a need to have some power over others and can also act to separate them from other people.


1-1 Ones: In contrast to the SP One, who is a perfectionist, and the SO One, who is perfect, the 1-1 One perfects others, being more of a reformer than a perfectionist. 1-1 Ones can seem like Eights in that they can be zealous and driven to make the changes they feel strongly about. In this character, anger potentiates desire, and there is an intensity of desire both to get what one wants and to change other people and society to fit one’s ideals. (This is the countertype.)


*TWOS*
The three Two subtypes each represent a different approach to the neurotic need to seduce.


SP Ones seduce like a child in the presence of grown-ups. Having the strongest love need of the three Twos, they strive to be charming and giving in the service of unconsciously maneuvering other people into liking them and taking care of them. More childlike than the other Twos, SP Twos are more fearful of and ambivalent about relationships, so can look like Sixes. (This is the countertype)


SO Twos seduce groups from a position of power. Social Twos seduce people by being smart and competent. The Social Two is the “power Two,” and is often the owner of the company or the person in charge. This is a more adult Two than the SP Two and can resemble a type Three or a Type Eight.


The 1-1 Two is a wilder, more emotional Two that resembles the “femme fatale” archetype or male equivalent. The 1-1 Two is good at seducing specific individuals in a more classical version of seduction. 1-1 Twos look for that one other person who will take care of them and use their attractiveness to win over that person. The 1-1 is a “dangerous” beauty who displays a lot of forward momentum in moving toward others.


*THREES*
The three type Three subtypes are very interesting, and I think they shed light on why many Threes have a hard time finding their type. The Social Three is what many of us think of as Three, and so people who may be SP Threes or 1-1Threes may have a harder time finding themselves in the Enneagram system. 


The SP Three is a One-ish Three who has a vanity for having no vanity. While this Three still wants to be seen as successful, the SP Three doesn’t want others to know that image is important. As a result, they may not be as forthcoming about their accomplishments as the Social Three. This highly self-sufficient Three is concerned with looking like the perfect model of whatever role they may play – actually being good at the things they do, not just looking good. (This is the countertype.)


The SO Three is what we know as the classic Three, a person who wants recognition, likes to be the center of attention, and needs to look good in the eyes of the group and make things happen in service of the group or organization. SO Threes have a very hard time being vulnerable and can be very sensitive if they feel like they are being made to look bad. They also like to take charge and do whatever it takes to further the goals of the group.


The 1-1 Three is a Two-ish Three who achieves in service of important others. This charismatic Three excels at looking good and attracting others, who then become the focal point of their efforts. This is the most emotional Three, and they can be shy as a person, but can support others with a great deal of enthusiasm and dedication.


*FOURS*
Naranjo explains that the three Fours represent three different approaches to the neurotic need to suffer. SO Fours suffer, SP Fours are long-suffering, and 1-1 Fours make others suffer.


The SP Four is someone who does not suffer out loud, does not complain, is relatively autonomous, and who makes a virtue out of enduring pain without wincing. These Fours are tougher Fours, more masochistic than melodramatic. These are also Oneish Fours – stoic, austere, and self-disciplined individuals who challenge themselves to achieve rather than engage in longing. (This is the countertype. I’ve encountered many people who say they can’t find their Enneagram type who end up being SP Fours.)


The SO Four is emotionally sensitive and feels things deeply. They lament frequently and tend to take on the victim role. In contrast to the 1-1 Four, the SO Four is not competitive, though they often compare themselves to others and find themselves lacking. For the SO Four, there is a need for self-abasement and self-recrimination. It’s as if you want to ask them, “What’s wrong with you that you think there’s something wrong with you?”


The 1-1 Four is more assertive than the SO Four. Whereas the SO Four feels a great deal of shame, the 1-1 Four is shameless. These Fours can be very outspoken with their anger, and they are very competitive. They express envious anger, an envy that manifests as competition. In addition, the 1-1 Four tends to be more vocal about expressing needs, and they rebel against any shame they may feel is related to their desires.




*FIVES*
Naranjo explains that in contrast to the three Four subtypes, which are quite different from one another, the three Five subtype characters look rather similar to each other.


The SP Five has a passion for hiddenness or sanctuary. There is a strong need for boundaries and to have control over these boundaries. The SP Five is the least expressive of the three subtypes, and they have particular difficulty expressing anger. Although SP Fives can be expressive, it is always on their terms.


The SO Five relates to the group in terms of “super ideals.” In this sense, they do not relate to the people, but to the very outstanding among the people. These Fives can typically be more “out there” than other Fives. The search for “super ideals” reflects this Five’s search for meaning in the world and underscores their sense of struggle with a polarity between extraordinariness and meaninglessness.


The 1-1 Five is one of the most romantic of the 27 types. This romanticism gives them a vibrant inner life. They tend to be very passionate about one person, often a person they cannot find. Similar to the SO Fives’ search for super ideals, 1-1 Fives look to find the exemplar of absolute love, someone whom they can trust with their inner world. (This is the Five countertype.)


*SIX*
In the SP Six, fear manifests as insecurity, as a fear of not being protected. In light of this, SP Sixes seek the warm embrace of family and friends, seeking to escape anxiety through becoming close to and dependent on others. In a world they perceive as dangerous, SP Sixes seek to form alliances; for this, they endeavor to be friendly, trustworthy, and supportive, as allies are supposed to be. 


The SO Six is very concerned with knowing what the rules and guidelines are. Like good girl scouts or boy scouts, they are dedicated to adhering to the group code. These Sixes have the mind of a lawgiver and can be very legalistic. Lacking either trust in self (like the 1-1 Six) or trust in others (like the SP Six), the SO Six relies on abstract reason or ideology as an impersonal frame of reference. These Sixes have a love of precision and efficiency and an intolerance of ambiguity.


The 1-1 Six is the most counterphobic Six. These Sixes have a need not just for strength, but also for intimidation. There is an inner program that the best defense is a good offense, and anxiety is allayed by skill and readiness in attack. 1-1 Sixes tend to move against danger, and this can give them the look of a trouble-maker. They tend to move toward risky situations, feeling a sense of safety in confronting threats rather than avoiding them, and they trust themselves more than others or rational principles. (This is the countertype of type Six.)


*SEVEN*
SP Sevens are make alliances, collecting around themselves a kind of family or partisan group. They rely only on those they trust. In contrast to the 1-1 Seven, who is idealistic, the SP Seven is pragmatic and materialistic. SP Sevens are good at taking advantage of good opportunities and finding ways to further their self-interest. SP Sevens are both pleasure-loving and good at getting what they want.


The SO Seven represents a purer character who expresses a kind of counter-gluttony, in that the SO Seven focuses on not exploiting others and helping and supporting the group. SO Sevens postpone the fulfillment of their own desires for an ideal of supporting others, and they want to be seen as good for their sacrifice. A generalized tendency of this type is to adopt the role of helper and to be concerned with the alleviation of pain. (This is the Seven countertype.)


The 1-1 Seven is a dreamer who expresses the need to imagine something better than stark, ordinary reality. This is a gluttony for things of the higher world, for idealization. They have a passion for embellishing reality, and they tend to look at things with the optimism of someone who is in love. Because of this, they have a tendency to display too much optimism and enthusiasm. 


*EIGHT*
The SP Eight expresses a strong need to get what’s theirs – to get what they need for survival. They have a strong need for satisfaction and an intolerance of frustration, often going after what they need without talking about it very much. In this subtype, there is an exaggerated ability to take care of oneself and one’s own needs. SP Eights are the most armed and protected of the three Eights.


The SO Eight is a contradiction: a rebellious person who goes against social norms, but who is also oriented toward protection and loyalty. Archetypically, this was the child who got violent in protecting the mother from the father – violence out of solidarity. In contrast to the SP Eight, the SO Eight is more loyal and less aggressive. (This is the countertype.)


The 1-1 Eight has the strongest anti-social tendency and is the most rebellious and emotional of the three Eight subtypes. They are out front, openly saying their values differ from the norm. 1-1 Eights can be fascinating and more colorful than the other Eights. They can be passionate and energetic, and they typically use this big energy to take over the whole scene.


*NINES*
The SP Nine expresses the need to find protection and comfort through merging with an experience of the satisfaction of physical needs. Through consistently getting lost in activities they enjoy– for example, eating, sleeping, reading, doing crossword puzzles, or working – they simultaneously experience comfort and avoid or forget their own sense of being. These Nines like to be alone more than the other Nines. They are also practical and would rather get absorbed in a familiar and comforting activity than take the risk of expressing themselves in the world.


The SO Nine has a need to feel a part of the group that over-compensates for an experience of feeling different or not a part of the group. SO Nines can be workaholics in service of the group, working hard and unselfishly to support the family or group without showing their stress or putting a burden on other people. SO Nines can be good leaders who may look like Threes. (This is the countertype of type Nine.)


The 1-1 Nine expresses a need to _be_ through the other; they try to gain a sense of _being_ not found inside themselves by fusing with somebody else. These Nines may find it difficult to locate their own passion for living, so they unconsciously seek it in someone else, usually someone who is important to them. These Nines tend to be tender and sweet, and they may not realize they are living through specific others. These Nines are also kind and gentle and not very assertive.

Source


----------



## Sina

*More on the Subtypes:- *
(Ginger Lipid-Bogoda)

*About the Subtypes*
There are 27 characters in the Enneagram, not just nine, because each of the nine styles can be divided into three different subtypes: Self-preservation, Social, and Sexual (or One-to-One). The subtype is the particular way in which the passion of the type (emotional automatic response pattern or driver of the type) mixes with one of the three instinctual needs (Self-Preservation, Social, Sexual). Claudio went into depth about the passions for each style, then discussed and did panel interviews (more or less) with individuals of each subtype (where this was possible due to both numbers of people willing to be up on stage in front of 180 people and the time available).


*Why Learn about the Subtypes*
There are many reasons, and here are a few:


To find yourself accurately on the Enneagram and to not mistype yourself as another type 
To be able to know yourself in far greater depth so you can better work on reducing the ego’s grip 
To understand the particular way the passion of our type functions and drives our behavior 
To grow, develop, and transform at a faster rate (it’s never fast, but it is much slower when we have our type and/or subtype wrong) 
*Do We Have Only One Subtype?*
Claudio would say yes and no. What he actually said is that one of the three subtypes is generally dormant throughout our life (that is, it is the instinctual area in which we hardly pay attention to our needs), and two of them are more activated (although the subtype behavior is a neurotic way of getting our needs met in these areas). With the two activated subtypes, one is dominant, although when we were younger, the other activated subtype may have been more dominant than the one we manifest as we get older. 


This becomes very interesting. We could be a (1) Sexual/Social; (2) Sexual/Self-Preservation; (3) Social/Sexual; (4) Social/Self-Preservation; (5) Self-Preservation/Sexual; or (6) Self-Preservation/Social. Thinking about it, there are really 27 subtypes, but there 162 variations (27x6). It was very clear to me there that the Social 2s were very different depending on whether their 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] subtype was Sexual or Self-Preservation.


The question never arose about whether we all have a sub-dominant subtype as well as a dominant one. For example, could someone be only a Self-Preservation subtype without having another subtype lurking in the background as a secondary subtype. This is something worth pondering!


*Subtypes and Counter-Types*
Claudio focused more on the counter-types (the subtype that thwarts the full expression of the passion for the type) than the other two subtypes. For every Enneagram style, two subtypes go with the flow of the passion; one goes against the flow. I believe he focused on counter-types because the counter-types are the subtypes that get most confused with another type. In addition, we could learn how the passion of the type appears in its less obvious version. Here’s an example. The countertype for 6 is the Sexual Subtype, the counter-phobic 6. They do not look afraid and appear to have courage, yet their energetic drive is fear-based, even if many of them are unaware of it. Called Strength/Beauty by Ichazo, they appear fearless using their appearance of strength (as in, “I can take anything on.”) to convince themselves primarily and others secondarily that they are afraid of nothing. Counter-phobic 6s can appear like 8s, but the drive is fear, not anger (even though counter-phobic 6s can appear angry, though not all do). Claudio describes these 6s as always “having their pistols drawn,” and developmentally, they need to learn to put their pistols (a metaphor for being “armed”) down. 8s, by contrast, do not have their pistols drawn at all times for there is no need to do so. They have other ways to make themselves appear big and powerful and their need is for power and offense, not strength for defense.


*Subtypes and Centers*
Claudio did not talk about the Centers of Intelligence directly, but did make a passing comment that you can go through the three subtypes for each type and make a matrix regarding how they use of intellect, emotion, and action. So while he did not say “Centers,” these are the Centers: Head, Heart, and Body. He did not go into any more detail than what I include here about 7s, but I plan to map these for all nine styles. Self-Preservation 7: intellect/emotion; Social 7: intellect/action; Sexual 7: intellect/intellect.


*Subtypes and Wings*
Claudio did not talk about wings at all except to debunk something that I had never heard before. In only a few minutes, he said that someone is teaching that subtype can be determined if you know the person’s wings and said that this is not true. He never mentioned the person’s name or any more about wings. I did not get the impression one way or the other what he believes about the wings.


*Subtypes and Arrows*
Claudio did mention the arrows many times. The most common way he mentioned it was that behind each Enneagram style lurks the core issue of the Enneagram type (arrow) that points toward that number (known also as the security point, though Claudio never referred to it as such). Under a 2 lurks the angry 4 who can never be satisfied with what they have. Under a 4 lurks the perfectionistic 1 who is never satisfied with reality as it is and so forth. I would list them all, but he didn’t review them, only made reference to them, so this is another area I want to get closer to the truth.


Claudio also referred to both arrows pointing to a type as a reflection of the inner conflict of the type, one that the type is wrestling with. For example, the 3 tries to resolve the anxiety/fear and need for certainty of the 6 with the indolence (not knowing or being awake to who one is) of the 9 at Enneagram style 3 (resolution for better or worse, it seems, but that wasn’t clear). The idea is that 3s appear certain, hiding anxiety for the most part and do not appear lazy since they are “doers.” Yet, they do still experience anxiety and are certainly lazy in terms of not knowing who they are and substituting “doing” for “being.” Again, not complete review of this, so here’s another area of pursuit.



*Subtypes and Development*
According to Claudio, subtype does matter for development. He gave the example of 6s in terms of what each of the subtypes must come to terms with or give up to lessen the ego’s hold. Sexual subtype 6s must let go of their “pistols” (disarm themselves as a way of defending against the fear); Social 6s must let go a needing to know and live by the rules (so nothing bad happens to them); and Self-Preservation 6s must let go of their deep distrust (fear and doubt) in themselves. Again, Claudio went over some of these for each type, but not all.


*Summary*
I hope I am doing justice to what was said, as I wrote this without reviewing my notes as a way to assess how much I had internalized. Many questions were answered there, and many new ones arose. My experience of Claudio there is that while he knows this material better than anyone, he is still learning and exploring. No wonder it is so hard for anyone to write an accurate and comprehensive book about subtypes. Just when you think you have it, something new emerges.


Source


----------



## sodden

@_Boss_, you should thank @_OrangeAppled_. She's the one I got the Bea Chestnut/ Naranjo info from.

I also found this http://beatricechestnut.com/enneagram/ On it Bea Chestnut talks for one hour about all of the subtypes. I found it really helpful.


----------



## Sina

sodden said:


> @_Boss_, you should thank @_OrangeAppled_. She's the one I got the Bea Chestnut/ Naranjo info from.
> 
> I also found this Beatrice Chestnut The Enneagram On it Bea Chestnut talks for one hour about all of the subtypes. I found it really helpful.


Indeed

I posted Bea's Soundcloud on page 3/4 of this thread long back. I have it downloaded, and I hear it from time to time. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## sodden

Boss said:


> Indeed
> 
> I posted Bea's Soundcloud on page 3/4 of this thread long back. I have it downloaded, and I hear it from time to time. It's pretty awesome.


Weird that I didn't notice it. I agree that it's pretty awesome. I really like listening to it and Naranjo. I feel like I pick up a lot more listening to someone vs reading notes. There's so much that can be conveyed in tone of voice, etc, that can be missed with flat text.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Kinda simplified.. but I find this interesting and worth sharing nontheless. 

http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/199-Instinct-Variant-Summary-Table-And-Videos


----------



## sodden

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Octavarium_
> 
> Type/instinct descriptions are usually unhelpful (particularly the Oceanmoonshine ones) because they are behavioral more than anything else. They don't really tackle how the passion of the enneatype interacts with the instinct and instead just talk about how this certain combination is shy, or nervous, or volatile, or whatever. This is why usually these things are used a complement, and not a basis for your typing. For example, I can relate a lot to the Sx/Sp description of Fours, but I'm rather Sp-last.
> 
> As an Sx 4, my envy is mainly geared towards Sx areas. It's the area where I worry most, am most restless, feel the most longing and frustration. The passion of my type, as well as all the negative tendencies, all tend to be most prominent in things like intimate relationships, pursuing my passions, my search for excitement and intensity, etc. The envy in Sp & So areas is _nowhere_ near as present and all-consuming as it is in Sx things.
> 
> What you gave as an example of your perfectionism not manifesting itself in Sp areas is *highly *telling, actually. It likely points to you not being an Sp-dom.


I agree that you have to look at the core neuroticism of the type coupled with the instinct to figure it out. I think a good type/instinct description does just that. I really struggle to see myself in the general social instinct descriptions (I relate far more to the sexual, although also certain sp/sx descriptions), for example, but when reading the Naranjo/Bea Chestnut and the Baron/Wagele ones http://9types.com/descr/4/, the so/sx becomes painfully obvious. (I relate the most to the sp/sx and so/sx ocean moonshine type four descriptions, by the way.)

Here are the Baron/Wagele descriptions for all the subtypes (you have to click on _Are you my type?_ in the sidebar):

http://9types.com/descr/1/
http://9types.com/descr/2/
http://9types.com/descr/3/
http://9types.com/descr/4/
http://9types.com/descr/5/
http://9types.com/descr/6/
http://9types.com/descr/7/
http://9types.com/descr/8/
http://9types.com/descr/9/


----------



## Octavarium

sodden said:


> I agree that you have to look at the core neuroticism of the type coupled with the instinct to figure it out. I think a good type/instinct description does just that. I really struggle to see myself in the general social instinct descriptions (I relate far more to the sexual, although also certain sp/sx descriptions), for example, but when reading the Naranjo/Bea Chestnut and the Baron/Wegele ones http://9types.com/descr/4/, the so/sx becomes painfully obvious. (I relate the most to the sp/sx and so/sx ocean moonshine type four descriptions, by the way.)
> 
> Here are the Baron/Wagele descriptions for all the subtypes:
> 
> http://9types.com/descr/1/
> http://9types.com/descr/2/
> http://9types.com/descr/3/
> http://9types.com/descr/4/
> http://9types.com/descr/5/
> http://9types.com/descr/6/
> http://9types.com/descr/7/
> http://9types.com/descr/8/
> http://9types.com/descr/9/


I've read those, and all the other subtype descriptions posted here. Sp 1 is the only subtype I relate to, and it does describe me rather well. I was hesitant to identify as that type because I thought perfectionism and resentment in the self preservation arena would have to involve having a lot of rigid ideas about sp things like diet and exercise, which I don't. But all the fussing and worrying described in sp 1 descriptions is exactly what I do, so it must be my type.


----------



## sodden

Octavarium said:


> I've read those, and all the other subtype descriptions posted here. Sp 1 is the only subtype I relate to, and it does describe me rather well. I was hesitant to identify as that type because I thought perfectionism and resentment in the self preservation arena would have to involve having a lot of rigid ideas about sp things like diet and exercise, which I don't. But all the fussing and worrying described in sp 1 descriptions is exactly what I do, so it must be my type.


I think diet and exercise can be overemphasized in general self pres descriptions sometimes, just like money. I think it depends on the person what area you focus on. I go through the same thing. I'm a social type who really doesn't feel a need to belong and be included, although I want to be liked by those who matter to me (I really do love my alone time and do prefer to work on my own- my five wing is very prominent), but I do focus on a lot of social issues (environment, human rights) and am by nature rather altruistic. Also, embarrassed as I am to admit it, I have my share of fantasies where I do something great and can wield it over people who have said demeaning things about me in the past- _here's the evidence that I'm special_. (Not that I would ever do that externally, but internally. The other person might never even see what I did and that part doesn't even matter. It's just that _I_ know, that motivates me.) I think sometimes it can take some effort to see the dominant instinct within yourself because I think a person can really avoid looking at it squarely (because it is a major source of insecurity and vulnerability) and it can be a major source of embarrassment, too.


----------



## Sina

sodden said:


> I agree that you have to look at the core neuroticism of the type coupled with the instinct to figure it out. I think a good type/instinct description does just that. I really struggle to see myself in the general social instinct descriptions (I relate far more to the sexual, although also certain sp/sx descriptions), for example, but when reading the Naranjo/Bea Chestnut and the Baron/Wagele ones http://9types.com/descr/4/, the so/sx becomes painfully obvious. (I relate the most to the sp/sx and so/sx ocean moonshine type four descriptions, by the way.)
> 
> Here are the Baron/Wagele descriptions for all the subtypes (you have to click on _Are you my type?_ in the sidebar):
> 
> http://9types.com/descr/1/
> http://9types.com/descr/2/
> http://9types.com/descr/3/
> http://9types.com/descr/4/
> http://9types.com/descr/5/
> http://9types.com/descr/6/
> http://9types.com/descr/7/
> http://9types.com/descr/8/
> http://9types.com/descr/9/


I find these pretty stereotypical and not insightful or nuanced at all. Baron and Wagele are among the worst Enneagram authors I've come across. These descriptions don't get my approval stamp, and I'd suggest they be taken with a huge handful of salt. They are in Naranjo's "tradition" , but very poorly worded and hence not worth much.
I am sure you understand this is just a critique of wagele and baron. I monitor/comment on the links posted as well as their quality because I'd like to reference as useful as information as possible and leave out the scores of crappy descriptions available online. That's my main goal here. 

Thanks


----------



## sodden

Boss said:


> I find these pretty stereotypical and not insightful or nuanced at all. Baron and Wagele are among the worst Enneagram authors I've come across. These descriptions don't get my approval stamp, and I'd suggest they be taken with a huge handful of salt. They are in Naranjo's "tradition" , but very poorly worded and hence not worth much.
> I am sure you understand this is just a critique of wagele and baron. I monitor/comment on the links posted as well as their quality because I'd like to reference as useful as information as possible and leave out the scores of crappy descriptions available online. That's my main goal here.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, obviously you are entitled to your opinion, just as I am mine (duh), but I disagree. I think their overall enneagram descriptions, etc, are poor but I think they got the instincts pretty good and I know they resonate for quite a few people. I think these are better than the ocean moonshine ones, as an example, and what @_kaleidoscope_ just posted, with the type clip examples, I think is a lot more confusing. Using myself as an example, I could look at that list and say wow, I must not be a so/sx because I don't relate to those so/sx clips in the slightest, but I really like that bowerbirds song and the video in the sp/sx list so I guess I'm a sp/sx? (I know she was probably putting it up primarily for the table but those videos are there.)

I don't take it as a personal criticism, just as I hope kaleidoscope wouldn't take what I just said as personal criticism.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Well based on this and naranjo's descriptions -.- I'm definitely social last. That has always been my blind spot despite being aware of people and connections between them. SP/Sx or Sx/Sp seems to be it, can't tell which one thou.

 I don't agree with being that selfish thou, just generally lack the energy to maintain social bonds and stuff like that. It becomes odd when people expect it and I just don't keep in touch, because I saw no reason to. Them stares and bewilderment...felt odd and wrong and I understood why, yet I still didn't want to.


----------



## Sina

The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - The Spiritual Instincts

Good resource.

As I quoted earlier on the thread, all three instincts feed into intimacy. 

I am also linking to an excerpt on intimacy and instincts shared by @Dying Acedia. 




> You have all three instincts, to function all must be balanced and present. However, your last instinct is the one you perpetually talk yourself out of or postpone. It feels like a burden or something you can't make time or energy for. There is unconscious shame around the last instinct. You 'fix' your dominant instinct by focusing on your weakest, not giving the dominant more attention. For example...*
> 
> Sp:* Intimacy and depth without a foundation, trust, stability, growth, having home with each other is impossible.
> 
> *Sx:* Intimacy and depth without charge, electricity, interest, engagement, passion is impossible.
> 
> *So:* Intimacy and depth without bonding, connection, seeing the other where they are, play, warmth, and involvement is impossible.


----------



## Sina

*Peter O'Hanrahan's material on the Subtypes:-*




> *Enneagram Sub-Types - An Introduction*
> 
> *by Peter O’Hanrahan*
> The Enneagram describes three centers of intelligence: our mental center, where we have our ideas, plans, and language; our emotional center, where we have our feelings and our empathy for other people; and the body center, where we have three major instinctual drives. These are called the self preservation, social, and one to one (or sexual) instincts. We use all three of these instincts for the activities of daily life. However, one of these instincts is more important to us and influences how we express our personality type. This primary instinct interacts with our Enneagram type to create a "subtype." So for each of the nine Enneagram types, there are three important subtype variations. Our path in life is shaped by both personality type and subtype.
> 
> *The Three Instincts*
> The instinctual center is our body-based center of intelligence. A big part of the work with this center is simply to be "in our bodies," to have a healthy flow of the life force moving through us. There are other potentials here as well - the ability to enjoy physical pleasure and sensation, to maintain our health and vitality, to experience ourselves as part of the natural world and the great web of life. But there is more to it than this. According to the Enneagram, we have three specific instinctual drives:
> • The self preservation instinct governs our needs for material supplies and security, including food, shelter, warmth, and family relations.
> • The one to one instinct governs our sexuality, our intimate relationships and close friendships, and the vitality of the life force within our bodies.
> • The social instinct governs our needs for belonging and membership within the larger group and community.
> 
> *The Instinctual Sub-types*
> • There are 27 sub-types - three variations for each of the nine personality types - depending on which of our three instincts is highlighted.
> • Our sub-type describes our major concerns and focus of attention in daily life - the people and the projects that are most important to us.
> • Sub-type activity is, in part, a way to discharge or resolve the passion or "lower emotional habit" of our personality type.
> • Sub-type patterns and habits are one of the primary ways that we "fall asleep" in daily life.
> • Each sub-type has a special intuitive ability and the potential to excel in a particular area of instinctual life.
> 
> *How to discover your sub-type:*
> For some people, their primary sub-type seems very clear, while for others it's a matter of study and exploration over time. Those who know us well may also have some useful feedback, since we're not always able to see ourselves objectively. It can be a bit complicated because we each have all three instincts at work in our life. So you may identify with all three instinctual names for your Enneagram type. But which of these three areas is the most important overall?
> What you can do is consider the list of nine names for each of the subtypes. In other words, don’t just look at the names for your Enneagram point, rather look at each of the three lists in turn. One of these sets of nine terms will probably be more familiar to you than the other two. If you had to choose between them, which set of instinctual titles would best describe your concerns, habits and preoccupations over the long run - the nine self preservation terms, the nine social terms, or the nine one-to-one terms? (With the diagram of the three "instinct enneagrams," look at each of these and pick the one set that speaks to you the most).
> The set of nine terms you most identify with reflects your primary instinct, and therefore your particular sub-type. Of course our attention often shifts back and forth from one instinctual area to another. We may spend weeks or even months in one instinct domain and then shift to another, depending on our circumstances or interests. But in the big picture of our lives, one of these domains will be of more concern, or more compelling to us than the others.
> The 27 titles are somewhat inexact. They are meant to evoke or infer a certain theme. If you don't identify with the sub-type name on your point, look at the names for the points on either side of yours to see if those terms fit.
> 
> *Self Preservation Subtypes*
> *Point One - Anxiety (the Pioneer)*
> This sub-type can be either very anxious or very self controlled. Concerns about survival and security are channeled into material achievements as a way to be a good person and do the right thing. It seems important to subdue nature and to impose order on the natural world. Family, home, food preparation, etc. take precedence over other needs. However, too much self sacrifice can fuel physical tension and resentment.
> 
> *Point Two - Privilege (the Nurturer)*
> This sub-type excels in creating warm, personable relationships with many kinds of people. Because of this great ability and the amount of attention spent in supporting and nurturing others, there can be a feeling of entitlement, or "me first," when it comes to getting one's own needs met. This may contribute to a prideful attitude. Or an insistence on going last supports another kind of specialness, as in false modesty.
> 
> *Point Three - Security (the Company Man or Woman)*
> With this subtype, the Three's ability to work hard, perform well, and maintain the right image are placed in the service of material success. With their considerable drive and energy, this sub-type can accomplish their goals of financial security, a nice home, etc. The danger is losing contact with one's real self in this effort, and becoming overly identified with one's role at work.
> 
> *Point Four - Dauntlessness (the Creative Individualist)*
> This is the willingness to jump into new situations, to pack up and move, to get going or take risks when the preservation instinct is highlighted, or when the authentic life seems elsewhere. To other people, it may seem reckless, like throwing caution to the winds, but it can work well with an unorthodox, creative or artistic style. There is a tension here between wanting to acquire material security and feeling  detached from it all.
> 
> *Point Five - Home (the Castle Defender)*
> Home is one's castle and a place to retreat from the world and feel safe. There is concern about having enough supplies which can lead to hoarding. On the other hand, this sub-type may be lacking in allegiance to any geographical location, forever traveling or moving from place to place, with a home in the backpack or the camper van.
> 
> *Point Six - Warmth (the Family Loyalist)*
> The style for this sub-type is to overcome fear by making connections and agreements with people through the use of personal warmth. They don't want to be left out in the cold. Experiencing a lack of warmth or a threat to their security early in life can create a fear of taking risks and a need to stay within well known boundaries.
> 
> *Point Seven - Family (the Gourmand)*
> This sub-type likes to enjoy an abundant lifestyle within their family and circle of friends. There is an emphasis on sharing good ideas and conversation, preparing elaborate meals (or dining out), planning fun projects. There can be problems with over talking, over eating, and over stimulation.
> 
> *Point Eight - Satisfactory Survival (the Survivalist)*
> The aggressiveness and excess of the Eight are channeled into physical survival and material security. In a hostile world, they will win out (or go down fighting). Fiercely protective of friends and family, they can establish more territory and stockpile more supplies than anyone. But in a friendly world, they may miss the boat altogether.
> 
> *Point Nine - Appetite (the Collector)*
> This sub-type excels at creating the practical infrastructure and the daily rhythms that support instinctual life. But there is a tendency to "fall asleep" or to narcotize oneself not only with food, but with all kinds of material consumption. (They often collect various items). A life of material abundance and comfort may preclude efforts toward personal or spiritual growth.
> 
> *Social Subtypes*
> *Point One - Inadaptability (the Social Reformer)*
> This sub-type is comfortable with a secure social role and a clear set of rules. On their own turf they are usually quite friendly and gregarious. But their emphasis on doing things the right way can make it hard to adapt to new situations, and can also generate resentment or criticism towards others who may be acting "incorrectly."
> 
> *Point Two - Ambition (the Ambassador)*
> Self esteem is earned through both social approval and visible accomplishments. The Two's ability to empathize and attune to other people's needs is used to create an important, even indispensable role within the organization or the cause. Being allied with the right people is usually more important than taking center stage.
> 
> 
> *Point Three - Prestige (the Politician)*
> The drive for success is directed toward winning social approval, knowing the right people, and achieving power in social institutions, whether in government, business, or community groups. There can be genuine social leadership or simply self aggrandizement through propaganda and image making.
> *Point Four - Shame/Honor (the Critical Commentator)*
> Feelings of deficiency can be provoked by social situations, with envy directed toward other people's status or membership. This sub-type seeks to establish an acceptable social role, possibly as the emotional truth teller for the group. There is a need to resolve the tension between the quest for individual authenticity and social expectations.
> 
> *Point Five - Totem/Symbols (the Professor)*
> This sub-type has a hunger for knowledge and mastery of the sacred symbols and language of the group or society (totems). Yet at the same time, an over-emphasis on analysis and interpretation can get in the way of participation and trap one in the role of observer or learned teacher.
> 
> *Point Six - Duty (the Social Guardian)*
> Being clear about one's role in the group or society is an overriding concern. Knowing the rules and creating clear agreements with friends and colleagues are vital for overcoming fear and avoiding rejection. Yet there may be ambivalence about belonging. Doing one's duty can be both a calling and a burden.
> 
> *Point Seven - Limitation/Sacrifice (the Utopian Visionary)*
> There is a paradox here: social Sevens need their friends and their group projects to express both their social idealism and love of life, yet harnessing oneself to the greater good of the group or the community always involves some sacrifice. There are limitations to personal expansiveness and planning for future outcomes.
> 
> *Point Eight - Friendship/Social Causes (the Group Leader/Gang Leader)*
> This style is about overcoming powerlessness and injustice by being part of an aligned group, usually in a leadership role. Anger and aggression are both mediated by the needs of the group and harnessed to the common agenda. Loyalty to friends and the social cause takes precedence over personal feelings and needs.
> 
> *Point Nine - Participation (the Community Benefactor)*
> This sub-type blends well with the style and agenda of their friends and various social groups. The high side is leadership and selfless contribution for the common good; the problem is the tendency to "fall asleep" in a comfortable social role or through indiscriminate activities.
> 
> *One-to-one Subtypes*
> *Point One - Jealousy/Zealousness (the Evangelist)*
> A highly charged instinctual center is kept under strict self-control with clear rules and standards for correct behavior, leading at times to over zealousness in everything. Keeping the attention of the partner is vital to avoid self recrimination. Jealousy towards the partner is common, and may also be experienced toward other people who seem to have more room for self expression.
> 
> *Point Two - Seduction/Aggression (the Lover)*
> All of the Two's capacity for interpersonal attunement and empathy is available to make the connection and win the approval of selected people in a one to one relationship, even a brief one. The use of body language and feeling tones can be experienced as seductive, although not necessarily in a sexual sense. Or the same capacity can be used in a more aggressive style that demands personal attention and recognition.
> 
> *Point Three - Femininity/Masculinity (the Movie Star)*
> The ability to create a successful image is focused on gender identity and issues. Personal power or charisma rests on being attractive as a woman or man. Yet underneath, there may be confusion about one's real sexuality. There is a tendency to stay in the performer role, whether on screen and stage or in personal relationships.
> 
> *Point Four - Competitiveness (the Dramatic Person)*
> Competition with other people is used to overcome a feeling of inner deficiency and create motivation for a personal agenda. Other people's power or strength is taken as a personal challenge, and usually creates a strong reaction. One's own value tends to rise and fall in comparison with other people.
> 
> *Point Five - Confidentiality (the Secret Agent)*
> This is the sharing of confidences from the inner, private world in one to one relationships. Personal relationships are carefully selected. There can be a secretive quality, or a kind of profound reserve, reflecting some of the tension between the need to make contact and the need to preserve autonomy.
> 
> *Point Six - Strength or Beauty (the Warrior)*
> The first style is based on overcoming or avoiding fear through willpower and feats of physical strength and bravery, *or* through the strength of one's intellect and fierce ideological positions.
> In the second style fear and self doubt are handled by channeling one's idealism and keen perceptiveness into creating beauty in one's environment. This helps create some stability and control.
> 
> *Point Seven - Suggestibility/Fascination (the Adventurer)*
> Suggestibility works both ways. One-to-one Sevens can be easily influenced by the attraction of new ideas, adventures, and people, falling into a state of fascination or "entrainment." They also have great powers of suggestion, and can use personal charm to lead people into a new paradigm, a new purchase, or a new relationship.
> 
> *Point Eight - Possession/Surrender (the Commander)*
> One-to-one Eights use their forcefulness and self assertion to possess (or control) their partner or significant others. They may also be said to be possessed by this drive, unable to adapt or let go at times. The other side of this will show up as a yearning to be met so fully that one can surrender and let go of control, to be able to turn it over to the partner.
> 
> 
> *Point Nine - Union (the Seeker)*
> 
> One-to-one Nines have a longing to merge, either with a partner, nature, or God. This can be indiscriminate, or heedless at times, but it may also be a doorway into a transcendent state. In daily life it can show up as a problem with keeping personal boundaries and focus, since it's so easy to be pulled outside of oneself.


Source


----------



## petite libellule

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> 7s and 2s can mistype, especially if the 7 in question is a Social dom. SO 7s can sacrifice (more like postpone) gluttony/need for stimulation for an ideal or for the sake of a group. Both types are in the positive outlook triad and can be giving, generous and emotionally expressive. *It's why some 7s (many times Social) can mistype as 2s.*


so ironic. 

when you have time of course,
do you think I was just mis-typed altogether or if 7w6 is one of the 3 sets of numbers. ?
how do you figure those other numbers out ?


----------



## Sina

Ningsta Kitty said:


> so ironic.
> 
> when you have time of course,
> do you think I was just mis-typed altogether or if 7w6 is one of the 3 sets of numbers. ?
> how do you figure those other numbers out ?


This thread is not for personal typing discussions. I will address it on your typing thread when I am available.


----------



## Napoleptic

Any other SP/SOs frustrated by descriptions' tendency to mention duty, social responsibility, etc.? I just don't see that for myself.

I suppose that could be contributed to my tendency to evade engaging where possible and avoid obligation like the plague, which can be traits of (less healthy) Nines, so I'm curious to hear from other types as well.


----------



## Animal

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> *The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Four*
> 
> *Self/Sexual*
> 
> *This subtype also cares very much about their surroundings and their possessions. They feel as if these things help to express who they are. * There is more of a passionate sense about them as compared to the self/soc. They have more of a sensual relationship with their environment. These Fours are much more tortured by their difficulty with respect to maintaining close relationships. The self-preservational instinct tends to be in conflict with the sexual instinct, causing this subtype to habitually analyze their relationships to the point where they find it difficult to be present to them. When unhealthy, these Fours can become very disdainful of the social environment. They also start to envy the ease with which others seem to form relationships and maintain friendships. When Fours of this subtype are healthy, they find that they can form relationships without feeling as though they are sacrificing authenticity. They no longer feel that they have to automatically define themselves as "different from others," as outside the group. They are able to see the ways in which their emotionality might cloud their better judgment and to use that insight to establish equilibrium.
> 
> *Sexual/Self-pres*
> 
> This is a very volatile type. They are driven to form connections but have very high demands of their partners. When their powerful fantasies don’t match reality, they become very restless. *They take the fire and passion of the sexual instinct and turn it inward.* This can cause both brooding and fiery outbursts. Dramatic mood swings are very likely with this type. This subtype of Four could be considered the most classic Four, because of the way they seem to embody the archetype of the tortured artist, although not all Fours of this subtype are artists. Stereotype aside, this subtype does tend to bring their emotions into focus more readily then the other subtypes of Four. What is under the surface with the self-pres/sexual is now bubbling to the surface. *This subtype can resemble type Seven because of their drama, passion for experience and tendency to suffer from frustration* when life seems dull. Like type Seven, they can seem to throw themselves into experience.
> 
> When healthy, this subtype learns to balance the need for passion with the less obvious need for groundedness which can come from solid and focused relationships with others and with their creative outlets.





Cosmic Orgasm said:


> *Enneagram Four*
> 
> *Self-Preservation:* Tenacious. Different from other Fours (who are very oral in their drive to get
> something good from the outside). More self-sacrificing, more self-contained. A denial of envy, trouble
> finding envy in themselves, partly because of the descriptions in vogue when the Enneagram first
> became known. *So afraid of dependency, of being hurt, they become counterdependent, autonomous.
> Self-demanding ("No matter what it may cost..."). Instead of demanding from the outside world, they
> demand from themselves.* Self-devouring; they can turn on themselves with cruelty—"I'll make myself do
> it!" Van Gogh is an example. *His painting became a kind of religion and he chose a life of great poverty
> "for his art."* He sold one painting in his lifetime, yet recently the Sunflower sold for $54 million. (Gaugin
> was an Eight.) This subtype doesn't play the victim; volunteers as martyr without exhibiting it, more of a
> nobleness.
> 
> *Sexual:* Competition (Hate). Competitive anger ("I want that, too!"). Where the Social Four makes
> comparisons and feels "little," the Sexual Four experiences envy in the sense of denying their inferiority
> ("I should have it. It's unfair that I don't!") An arrogant position, a covering up a little bit like the Two
> covering up their Four connection; e.g., Baudelaire's mother remarried when he was eight years old and
> he made such a fuss about being replaced by a stepfather that he ended up being put out on the streets.
> His position was always demanding and arrogant. He transformed the feeling of misunderstood genius
> into art in his poetry. Angry envy. The word "envy" in Latin has to do with vision, with seeing, with the
> "evil eye," wanting something bad to happen to the enemy. "Borderline 3 Personality" describes the
> sense of what we'd call a Sexual Four. *Very intensely desiring. You want something so much you push
> until you are rejected.* You have so much desire to be accepted you act invasively. *The fantasy that you
> would be rejected leads to the very behavior that gets you rejected.*


These are all very accurate and the bolded are sickeningly so.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

_I just paid for the Fauvre's enneagram test + Instinctual variant. Scored the tritype I thought I had although they didn't know which wing I was (and it was close between having a 1 and 9 fix apparently). Anyways, these were the descriptions after the test. Thought it may be useful and I don't think it's here. _

*Enneagram Instinctual Subtypes*
In the human condition, we all have a unique personality that includes our instinctual drives, our ego and our higher more spiritual “essential” qualities. The Enneagram is a sophisticated, yet easily understood typology that identifies nine distinct personality types, each with their own view of reality, inner motivations and sense of integrity. 


In the context of the Enneagram, there are three instinctual drives that govern the more primal strategies for survival known as the Instinctual Subtypes: *Self-preservation*, *Social* and *Sexual*. The subtypes reveal the most unconscious aspects of personality and relate to three key domains of life-- how we take care of ourselves, relate to others and create personal bonds.


*Self-preserving:*
The drive to seek safety and security and a sense of well-being.

*Social:*
The drive to seek others, to belong and be a part of a group or community.

*Sexual:*
The drive to seek personal affinity, closeness and one to one relationships. 


You will always want the security that comes with feeling physically safe (self-preserving), belonging to a group (social) and having intimate bonds (sexual). However, the way you create that security depends on which of these three instinctual drives is your preferred survival strategy and is most dominant and influential in your life. The drive that is most influential is called your Enneagram Instinctual Subtype. Identifying your dominant Instinctual Subtype will increase your self-awareness and help you to see your more primal and often inflexible patterns of response.


Powerfully protective, your dominant Instinctual Subtype is a critical part of your survival. It represents an area of constant concern, stress and attention. Your dominant Instinctual Subtype insures your survival, but narrows your view of the world. It determines the way in which you habitually and automatically filter your experiences. It creates a sense of reality that reinforces any bias you may have and omits any evidence that does not support that view. It feels natural and you probably assume that others see things the same way. 
Your Instinctual Subtype is operating 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. It hyper focuses on monitoring what it perceives you need to have safety and security. When the needs of your dominant Instinctual Subtype are satisfied you will feel a powerful sense of well-being. When these primal needs are threatened your dominant Instinctual Subtype sets off an inner alarm bell that something is very wrong causing you to feel anxiety and distress. 


To others, your Instinctual Subtype may look like a talent or a skill but to you it is an area of continuous worry and nervous tension. Often unconscious, it is always on guard, constantly monitoring your needs and enabling you to quickly find the resources, relationships and circumstances that will ensure your immediate and future survival. However, in its extreme, your dominant Instinctual Subtype may cause you to behave in ways that are irrational, inexplicable and/or self-destructive.


*If you have two Instinctual Subtypes which are close
*You may find that two of these instincts are close in dominance, making it difficult to distinguish which one is in charge. If that is the case, it is critical to understand and develop your third, and least expressed instinct. It is the distorted, imbalanced use of these three instincts that causes you to feel distress. When your dominant Instinctual Subtype is distorted, you may feel enslaved by its demands—for it is never satisfied, and is always anxiously craving more. When your drives are in balance, you can tend to your needs as they arise and live life in a more fluid and meaningful way.


*Deciding which Instinctual Subtype is dominant
*We have found in both testing and in teaching that the Social Instinctual Subtype can be the most difficult to determine. When taking the test, the introverted or anti-social, Social Subtype, will frequently find himself stuck between the Self-Preservation and Sexual Subtype answers. If this happened to you, it is important to explore the Social Subtype even if the test indicates that it is your least likely Instinctual Subtype. Try and observe how often you are thinking about what others are doing, if you fit in and who is related to whom.


*Instinctual Subtype and relationships*
Your dominant Instinctual Subtype is generally so ingrained in you that it’s hard to recognize it or even see how strongly it motivates you. It pervades all of your thoughts and behavior, significantly influencing your values and the manner in which you interact with others. In fact, the drive of your Instinctual Subtype can be a more powerful predictor of behavior than your Enneagram Type.
Primal in nature, your dominant Instinctual Subtype may cause great tension and misunderstandings in your relations with others. Take the example of a couple talking on the phone late at night. The Self-Preservation Subtype girlfriend might want to get off the phone so that she can get sleep, feel well rested, stay healthy, etc., while her Sexual Subtype boyfriend might prefer to stay on the phone for hours more and continue their intimate discussion, regardless of the ill effects on his health. Who is right? Neither; they’re both just acting out of their primal instinct.


*Instinctual Subtype Drives in different stages of life
*Different stages in life and extreme stressors will bring these drives into focus at different times, but your method of solution is still governed by the influence of your dominant Instinctual Subtype. For example, we all tend to focus on our health and body when we are ill, our social standing and others when we feel excluded and our appearance and attractiveness when we feel undesirable. However, it is your dominant Instinctual Subtype that is in charge and directing the manner in which you meet all of your needs.
If you are Self-preserving Subtype, you will be preoccupied with the desire to have the security of a home, financial prosperity and physical well-being. If you are a Social Subtype you will be preoccupied with the need to belong, be included, and have prestige and social acceptance. If you are a Sexual Subtype, you will be preoccupied with finding the closeness and emotional security that comes with intimate bonds, a sense of wholeness and affinity with someone special.


*Your Instinctual Subtype as a tool for transformation* 
Research suggests that these three drives need to be equally cared for and in balance to harness the energy you need to move against fixation and towards transformation. If all three nstincts are in balance, you will respond perfectly and appropriately to the needs of any given situation. Nevertheless, such balance is rare, as usually one of these drives is damaged and commands an undue amount of your attention. The resulting imbalance is what distorts your perception and causes problems. It is only the distorted use of these drives that interferes with your quality of life and causes unnecessary suffering.


*Primal survival behavior
*The Self-preserving Subtype is focused on conservation, protecting the body, self, and one’s resources, with a desire for stability. Because it is so primal, in a truly life threatening situation it will over-ride your other two Instinctual Subtypes. It is human nature to rise to the occasion and preserve your body when it is at risk of perishing. However, if your dominant Instinctual Subtype is Self Preserving you will always tend to monitor the needs of your body to be more comfortable and relax.


*Relationship between the Enneagram and Instinctual Drives*
There are nine Enneagram Types and three Instinctual Drives. These three Instinctual Drives can manifest within each of the nine Enneagram Types (in effect resulting in a total of 27 Instinctual Subtypes). The combination of the core fear of your dominant Enneagram Type with the core fear of your dominant Instinctual Subtype reveals the predictable way you will try and manage your life stressors. Understanding this dynamic greatly enhances your ability to interrupt and transform the more habitual and reactive aspects of your personality. 


*Instinctual Subtypes at a Glance* 
Source of anxiety:
Sp: Suspense, not surviving and annihilation
So: Loneliness, not belonging and alienation
Sx: Loss of appeal, disconnection and invalidation

Fear of estrangement from:
Sp: Resources and self
So: Group and others
Sx: Intimates and object of desire

Attribute and focus of attention:
Sp: Enduring, anxious, cautious and/or self destructive
So: Friendly, convivial and/or rejecting
Sx: Magnetic, charismatic, intense and/or possessive
Sp: Self-preserving So: Social Sx: Sexual 











*Sexual Instinctual Subtype*

*The Drive for Closeness, Intimacy and One to One Bonds​* The Instinctual Subtypes Test suggests that your strongest drive is for deep and intimate bonds, indicating that you may be a *Sexual* or *One-to-One Subtype*. This instinctual drive is probably unconscious, but it nevertheless directs your decision-making and preoccupations. You can experience this drive mildly or intensely, and you can embrace it or act totally against it. Either way, this strategy or Instinct is all-pervasive, powerfully influencing your values and the manner in which you interact with others.


As a Sexual Instinctual Subtype, you primarily focus your attention on your passions, intimate relationships and degree of closeness with significant others, whether a lover, parent, child, sibling, friend or co-worker. Your desire is to be matched and to have affinity, wholeness and a deep bond with a special someone—wherever you go, whatever you do. Your greatest fear is of invalidation, and you become anxious when you feel undesirable, unworthy and disconnected. You may find that you are preoccupied with a continual search for your other half, for someone or something who matches you and gives meaning to your existence. Whether abstaining or promiscuous, you usually focus on the search for twinship and your ‘other half’ to feel whole and complete. Your playful and imaginative sense of humor may conceal your underlying fear of being incomplete.


Being strong and/or beautiful to attract specific others is always on your mind. It is very important to create intimacy and the security of one-to-one relationships to have the power to influence. In general, you tend to think about finding meaning in life and especially in relationships, frequently asking yourself, “What am I?” and “What do I mean to you?”. You are willing to make sacrifices for intimate relationships to ensure connection. Your energy is high, intense, penetrating and lyrical, with a sense of vibration.


If your dominant Instinctual Subtype drive is Sexual, you may find that in your communications with others, you tend to seek excitement and intensity, and often discuss the people, places and things you feel passionate about and the meaning attached to them.











*Social Instinctual Subtype*

*The Drive for Others, Community and Prestige​* The Instinctual Subtypes Test suggests that your 2nd strongest drive is for others, groups and community, indicating that you may be a *Social Subtype*. This instinctual drive is probably unconscious, but it nevertheless directs your decision-making and preoccupations. You can experience this drive mildly or intensely, and you can embrace it or act totally against it. Either way, this strategy or Instinct is all-pervasive, powerfully influencing your values and the manner in which you interact with others. 


As a Social Instinctual Subtype, you primarily focus your attention on your role, place or position within any group. Your desire is to belong and to be socially accepted by others. Your greatest fear is of alienation, and you feel anxious when you are unwelcome or excluded by others. You may find that you are preoccupied with thoughts about what other people think and feel and about group interactions. Whether friendly and outgoing or anti-social and withdrawn, you usually focus on how you relate to others and how others relate to one another. Your engaging sense of humor may conceal your social anxiety.


Finding your place and knowing your role or position is always on your mind. It is very important for you to be liked and to feel valued by others. In general, you tend to think about fitting in, frequently asking yourself, “Who am I?”, “Who am I with?” and “How am I perceived by others?”. Service-oriented, you are willing to make sacrifices for the group, to accommodate the needs of others to ensure status. You want to be valued for your contributions, participation and cooperation. Your energy is personable and cooperative, but can appear superficial, as it is usually split between the needs of the individual and the needs of the group.


If your dominant Instinctual Subtype drive is Social, you may find that in your communications with others, you want to hear a quick interview/overview to catch up and then tend to discuss current events and people who are not present.












*Self-Preservation Instinctual Subtype*

*The Drive for Resources, Safety and Security ​*
As a Self-Preserving Instinctual Subtype, you primarily focus your attention on your body and your surroundings. Your desire is to meet your basic needs for food, shelter, protection and resources. Your greatest fear is of annihilation, and you feel anxious when your bodily needs are not met. You may find that you are preoccupied with what can go wrong or what might endanger you. Whether overly cautious or self-destructive, you usually focus on what will make you feel safe, secure and comfortable. Your ironic sense of humor may conceal your more reserved and serious nature. 


Being able to cope with life and stressful circumstances is always on your mind. It is very important to aggressively go after what you want, and protect and defend what you have. In general, you tend to think about the needs and concerns of your body, frequently asking yourself, “How am I” and “Am I secure?” You are willing to make sacrifices for your physical comfort and your future well-being. Your energy is conserved for your personal use, to have what you need when you need it.


If your dominant Instinctual Subtype drive is Self-Preserving, you may find that in your communications with others, you tend to be practical and often discuss issues of safety and security, physical health, money or food.


----------



## Sixty Nein

I was thinking over the particular nature of the types in the comparison with the instinctual variants and I have compiled a list of comparisons between the two.

Body is correlated to the SX instinct
Image is correlated to the SO instinct
Mind is correlated to the SP instinct

8 is correlated to the Social Instinct
9 is correlated to the Sexual Instinct
1 is correlated to the Self Preservational Instinct
2 is correlated to the Sexual Instinct
3 is correlated to the Self Preservational Instinct
4 is correlated to the Social Instinct
5 is correlated to the Self Preservational Instinct
6 is correlated to the Social Instinct
7 is correlated to the Sexual Instinct


----------



## Sixty Nein

Actually I'd like to swap 2 as being correlated to SP and 3 being correlated with SX. It makes a lot more sense that way. I was confusing seductivity with sexual orientation.


----------



## Paradigm

Sixty Nein said:


> Body is correlated to the SX instinct
> Image is correlated to the SO instinct
> Mind is correlated to the SP instinct


This is generally agreed upon, yes.



> 8 is correlated to the Social Instinct
> 9 is correlated to the Sexual Instinct
> 1 is correlated to the Self Preservational Instinct
> 2 is correlated to the Sexual Instinct
> 3 is correlated to the Self Preservational Instinct
> 4 is correlated to the Social Instinct
> 5 is correlated to the Self Preservational Instinct
> 6 is correlated to the Social Instinct
> 7 is correlated to the Sexual Instinct


Half of this, however, isn't.

Generally it's thought of as:

1: SO
2: SX
3: SO (or SP)
4: SX
5: SP
6: SO (or SP)
7: SX
8: SP (or SX)
9: SP

Of course, I don't really put much stock into these correlations... Though it can explain why some "uncommon" stackings can mistype and whatnot. A SOC-last 6 is often confused for another type, for example.

I'm curious to how you came up with your list and why you changed 2 to SP? Genuine curiosity, not "what were you thinking." Honest.


----------



## Sixty Nein

Paradigm said:


> I'm curious to how you came up with your list and why you changed 2 to SP? Genuine curiosity, not "what were you thinking." Honest.



Well for one the mentality that came onto it is that all of the three instinctual variants would be in equilibrium. It's not a particularly complex methodology behind it but I did try to do that. I'm all using Ahalmaas's definitions, as well as various others but his specifically is the main reason as to how I've started to conceptualize my rather ill formed thought bubble.

1. The mentality of trying to evoke a constant momentum of stillness of certain acceptable aspects of oneself while perging the evil inside of oneself. It is in the sense of the self preservation variant being about how everything should be fine.

2. This is generally complicated as hell for me to figure out (same as Holy Hope/Law), but the sense that I got from is that 2 innately sees the self as being a different will in order to change it to their desire. It is the adversarial component to the self preservation.

3. A somewhat confusing thing, as I understand it the delusion here is that there must be a certain amount of steps one has to fill out in order to get what one desires. The type 3 illuminates the arbitrariness of the sexual instinct.

4. The mentality that one has a different identity that is exists on it's own, there is no real sense of our experiences being shared. The type 4 illuminates the selective processes behind the Social instinct.

5. Sort of like the 4 one, however this time it is not about the identity perse insomuch as the existence of the 5 is innately separate from that of the world itself. Thus painting the picture of SP as a self orientated instinct.

6. Ultimately the type 6 is that there is a loss of faith in the nature of humanity and the world in general. There is nobody there who is reliable, trustworthy and thus are all wicked and corrupted. Demonstrating the mentality behind the SO orientation. All and one at the same time.

7. A reaction against the innate failure of the soul to become enlightened and as such goes about in a hurried frenzy in order to become enlightened in the first place. It's the hurried destruction of the sexual instinct.

8. The realization that something was lost, and that this precious thing will never be found yet again. Everyone is to blame, and this naturally causes the way the SO sees other people. All as a whole, responsible for all.

9. The feeling of there being nothing inside of you at all that is worthwhile. An inferiority complex and a great desire to fill the hole with the nonessential. The sheer otherness of the SX mind is behind this process. Thinking of nothing of the self.

Of course you could always view all of the types as being all of the variants in this sort of way. I guess I should've posted my reasoning behind earlier. Trying to put it into words was a bitch at the 7 part too.

Edit: I will also include the Body Triads.

The Gut triad tries to latch onto objects, it creates a sense of wanting and desire. However it is not merely these things, in fact it is also the origin of not wanting to let go. In a truly sexual sense there is never the desire to untangle one's genitals from each other's loins.

The Image triad is about motion, a sort of grease that is always innately aware of the momentum and the necessity for higher concepts and useless things. Without the Social variant there would be no pazzas, and higher emotional stimuli. Beauty is not stagnant.

The Head triad creates fields in the mind that is constantly fracturing and dividing. It is severing, dismemberment and freedom seeking. Away from the nonsense, a constant mind numbing hunger exists here. Self preservering, seeking of the holy cup of immortality.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Cosmic Orgasm
I didn't initially place much weight in the syn flow/contra flow model, but the descriptions you posted of the variant stackings reinforced this notion. the differences between Sx/Sp-Sp/So-So/Sx and Sx/So-So/Sp-Sp/Sx are obvious. (the former is warmer, more cooperation oriented and softer; the latter is more competitive and oppositional).


----------



## LibertyPrime

:\ I remembered today why I had social anxiety in the first place. 

I don't seem to understand social dynamics. I can read people and the mood etc...but I have no fucking clue about how the social aspect works. I often find myself blindsided by stuff I do and say that affect other groups of people in adverse ways (usually negative or I'm aware of this becaue it blindsides me more).

:\ this is why I always hated groups of people, why I hated the family dinner table, why I hated being told to "control myself and act civilized". I say whats on my mind or act acording to what I feel I need to do...and then a bunch of people start acting oddly, butthurt, giving me crap in their super secret (to me at least) social games...that I do not understand and it makes me fucking anxious whenever this bullshit happens.

I seriously don't fucking get it. Why can't I just do what I want? >.> screw other people and whatever social bullshit I'm not aware of. -.-...I feel like I need a how to guide or some rule book...but I'm too disinterested and unmotivated to learn all this shit.

:| I don't think I'm SO dom, something is wrong here. The social aspects tend to be a big fucking mistery to me and they blindside me all the freaking time...its freaking annoying already.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Paradigm said:


> Generally it's thought of as:
> 1: SO
> 2: SX
> 3: SO (or SP)
> 4: SX
> 5: SP
> 6: SO (or SP)
> 7: SX
> 8: SP (or SX)
> 9: SP


that's about what I thought, and it makes more sense when one reads quality descriptions. for instance, most 7 descriptions make them sound like a 9 fixed 7w6 (or even 6w7) So/Sx. in reality, Social 7 is the odd man out of the 7s.

the only small disagreements I have are 
- 6 being more Sp than So 
- 8 being more Sx than Sp. even if the lust implied in Naranjo's descriptions is not referring specifically to erotic lust, there is a lot of overlap between 8 and Sx given the tendency of both toward excess and impulsivity (this is particularly true when reading Naranjo's description of 8s. he makes them all sound like meatheads headed for prison lol). Sp 8 seems more like the evil overlord type and less representative of 8 as a whole.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FreeBeer said:


> :| I don't think I'm SO dom, something is wrong here. The social aspects tend to be a big fucking mistery to me and they blindside me all the freaking time...its freaking annoying already.


Well, our dominant instinct is not necessarily something we're good at... but based on what you said it you don't quite sound like an SO-dom, no.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Nonsense said:


> Well, our dominant instinct is not necessarily something we're good at... but based on what you said it you don't quite sound like an SO-dom, no.


Yeah...most of the time I don't know whats going on, which creates this feeling of others being in on something I don't know about. o.o it makes me anxious and I have no idea how to respond to this sort of thing.

I usually end up standing there awkwardly, looking annoyed and not responding because I'm confused/unpleasantly surprised.

I prefer to ignore it if I can, but stuff like this tends to "haunt" me as others rarely just drop it to move on to something else. (wish they would)


----------



## Sina

Guys, just keep in mind this is a resource thread not a typing thread.

Thanks


----------



## Napoleptic

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Being able to cope with life and stressful circumstances is always on your mind.


I don't really see this concept associated with self-preservation, but for me it's so true it's ridiculous.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Napoleptic said:


> I don't really see this concept associated with self-preservation, but for me it's so true it's ridiculous.


Really? Sounds pretty self-pres to me. Self-preservation types are typically described as focusing on survival. Focusing on coping with life and stressful situations sounds like something one focusing on survival would be preoccupied with, no?


----------

